# Gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren



## coastalwolf (27. September 2010)

Da sich Michi und Jo aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen leider aus dem Forum zurückgezogen haben, wollte ich unabhängig von den hier regelmäßig anwesenden Provokateuren, Bedenkenträgern und Berufspessimisten mal herausstellen warum es sich einfach lohnt ein Liteville zu fahren. 

Ich will gar nicht meine subjektive Wahrnehmung über die Funktion der Hinterbauten oder die Progression der Dämpfer kundtun. Es geht einfach nur um das Thema Service. Was bringt mir ein mit Innovationen gespickter Rahmen bei dem ich mitten in der Saison wochenlang auf Ersatzteile warten muss. Ganz anders bei Liteville. 



Probleme bei der Montage der Hinterradbremse am Mk8. Kein Thema. Ein Anruf, ein Besuch im Headquarter in Wiggensbach und die Sache ist geregelt. Vom Chef persönlich.
Eine Zugführung in der Werkstatt krumm getreten. Eigentlich selber schuld. Ein Anruf, eine e-Mail und die Zugführung liegt im Briefkasten. Kostenlos in zweifacher Ausführung und mit passender Schraube.
Solche Erfahrungen lassen ein Unternehmen einfach sympathisch erscheinen. Unabhängig von der Diskussion, ob Terminverzüge bei der Lieferung oder technische Probleme bei einem Premiumprodukt überhaupt auftreten dürfen. Wo gehobelt wird,  da fallen Späne. Entscheidend ist nur die Art und Weise wie damit umgegangen wird.

Jungs macht weiter so und überwindet Euch vielleicht doch mal wieder hier im Forum an der einen oder anderen Stelle zu posten.

Grüße
HellDriver


----------



## Ortanc (27. September 2010)

Ich finde das ein wirklich gutes Thema......

Ich fahre Liteville weil : Mein 301 MK3 mich seit Jahren glücklich macht, es ein Sorglos-Bike ist und für mich ein nachhaltiges Produkt ist. Updates gibt es sofern möglich auch für alte Modelreihen. Und für mich ganz wichtig....Liteville erweckt nie den Eindruck, dass alte Modellreihen schlecht waren und man daher das neuste und bessere Modell kaufen sollte, so wie es bei vielen anderen Marken der Fall ist. Daher fahre ich seit kurzem auch noch 101.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. September 2010)

Ich fahre ein Liteville, weils mir einfach taugt und eine Menge Spass macht. Seit dem Kauf vor knapp 3 Jahren kommt kaum noch ein Begehren nach einem neuen Bike auf. Es sieht quasi noch aus wie am ersten Tag und hier in der Gegend ist das Liteville pures Understatement. Desweiteren habe ich auch schon positive Erfahrungen mit dem Service sammeln dürfen. Selbst verschuldet habe ich mir eine Titanschraube am Umlenkhebel abgerissen, 3 Tage später waren 2 ! neue Schrauben kostenfrei in der Post.


----------



## waldman (27. September 2010)

ich hab das 901 gekauft weils die ideale kombination aus DH und Tour ist.
Dämpfer und Gabel tauschen und man hat ein anderes Bike 

Zum Thema Service:
Vor meinem Kanadaurlaub letzten Sommer habe ich angerufen und Michi gefragt was ich denn so für Ersatzteile brauchen könnte. Er hat dann gemeint er schickt was raus.
Zwei Tage später war ein Brief mit Schaltauge + Schraube, Steckachse + Ersatzgewindeinsert und Leitungshalterungen inkl Schrauben da.
Keine Rechnung, kein Porto!


----------



## Goddi8 (27. September 2010)

Den guten Service von Liteville durfte ich dafür direkt schon vor dem Kauf in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. September 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das ihr mit so sinnfreien Threads die "bösen Neider", Leichenfledderer und Gott weiß was noch nur so anzieht und in allem bestätigt was die so bespaßt?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## coastalwolf (27. September 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das ihr mit so sinnfreien Threads die "bösen Neider", Leichenfledderer und Gott weiß was noch nur so anzieht und in allem bestätigt was die so bespaßt?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Sinnfrei ist relativ. Eigentlich sollte das Forum zur substanziellen Informationsbeschaffung dienen. Dazu gehören eben auch die Nebenkriegsschauplätze welche im entscheidenden Moment ein gutes von einem schlechten Produkt unterscheiden. Das darf man ruhig mal schreiben. Zumal ich wohl nicht der einzige bin mit einer sehr positiven Wahrnehmung des Servicegedankens bei Liteville. 

Wenn Du sinnfreie Threads lesen willst, dann nehme einen der visionären Threads hier im Forum mit einer Spamquote größer 10:1. Da vergeht einem tatächlich die Lust am Lesen und man wünscht sich, dass all die Visionäre mir Ihren selbigen lieber zum Arzt gehen würden.


----------



## philpil (27. September 2010)

hmm komisch, ich habe vor 6 wochen 2x telefonisch und 2x per mail die steuersatzlager reklamiert, die bei meinem 101 original dabei waren - das eine total verkantet sodass es sich nicht drehte, das andere mit 2mm spiel. habe uebergangshalber jetzt andere drin, denn gekommen ist noch nichts... an die grosse glocke haengen wollte ich das nicht, aber der thread fordert ja gerade zu dazu auf. davon absehen faehrt es sich aber gut


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. September 2010)

Warum ich ein Liteville fahr......

Der erste Grund für den Kauf war die Optik des Bike´s, das fand ich schon immer absolute sahne.....Ich weiß die Geschmäcker gehen da auseinander.

Nach dem Kauf hat sich schnell herausgestellt, das der Hobel auch noch jede Menge Spaß macht und richtig gut funktioniert.

Und ich hatte jetzt auch schon 2 oder 3 kleine Probleme und da kann man zu 100% sagen, da stimmt der Satz "Kunde ist König" ich bin da nie irgendwo zur seite gestellt oder nur hingehalten worden, sondern das wurde immer Mega schnell alles behoben und wenn man mal Auskunft braucht dann nehmen die sich auch richtig Zeit um alles zu erklären....

Kurz gesagt: Bike / Service von LV absolut gigantisch

Rüssel


----------



## philpil (28. September 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> mal abgesehen daon, dass Dein Kopf so seltsam wackelt



hmm was mein kopf nun ploetzlich damit zu tun, dass die fabrikneuen lager strack waren? hab ja auch verstaedniss dafuer, dass ne messe war (wenn auch nicht 6 wochen lang), und auch dafuer, dass mal was schiefgehen kann (endkontrolle). dafuer verbitte ich mir aber auch, dass eine negative erfahrung (von jemandem der mit der sache nichts das geringste zu tun hat) pauschal als laecherlich dargestellt wird.


----------



## Qia (28. September 2010)

philpil schrieb:


> hmm was mein kopf nun ploetzlich damit zu tun, dass die fabrikneuen lager strack waren? hab ja auch verstaedniss dafuer, dass ne messe war (wenn auch nicht 6 wochen lang), und auch dafuer, dass mal was schiefgehen kann (endkontrolle). dafuer verbitte ich mir aber auch, dass eine negative erfahrung (von jemandem der mit der sache nichts das geringste zu tun hat) pauschal als laecherlich dargestellt wird.



Wegen dem Kopf: Ich liebe Wortspielchen Große Glocke->Gong->Kopf wackelt! Ich weiß, muss nicht witzig sein, mir reichts meistens wenn ich drüber lachen kann.

Schau, Du hast, was vorkommen kann, ein schlechtes Lager erwischt. Passiert in den besten Familien.

Jeder der LV kennt und länger fährt weiß, dass die normalerweise SOFORT für einen da sind. Das ist meine eigene Erfahrung und die vieler Anderer.

Jeder der LV länger kennt weiß, dass wenn eine Messe ist, bei LV KEINER da ist. Noch nie. 

Bei Dir kam der Liefertermin Deines Rahmens mit verschiedenen offiziellen Terminen zusammen, daraus folgte leider, dass bei Dir keine Reaktion folgte. Wirklich blöd gelaufen.

Aber hier im Forum bleibt das Posting von Dir stehen und vermittelt einfach ein falsches Bild. Das ist eben das doofe an solchen Situationen, die dann im Forum landen, weil sie ohne den passenden Hintergrund gepostet werden. Normal sollten die Leute in Wiggesbach wieder da sein und Dir wieder gern helfen.

Ein Anruf genügt.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2010)

Der Service bei LV ist sehr gut und ehrlich.
Man erfährt hier sogar Dinge, die man im Forum nicht lesen kann.

In dem Zusammenhang sollte man auch den Service von Syntace erwähnen, er ist dem von Liteville gleich zu setzen.

Nur wenige Bike- oder Teilehersteller haben einen solchen Service.


----------



## scylla (28. September 2010)

Gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren... 
... gibt es viele, aber die Existenz von Threads wie diesem hier zählt nicht dazu


----------



## Freeerider81 (28. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Service bei LV ist sehr gut und ehrlich.
> Man erfährt hier sogar Dinge, die man im Forum nicht lesen kann.
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang sollte man auch den Service von Syntace erwähnen, er ist dem von Liteville gleich zu setzen.
> ...



Genau das ist auch meine Erfahrung! Einfach ein sympatischer kleiner Haufen!!!!


----------



## biker-wug (28. September 2010)

Ich fahre Liteville, weil ich vom 301 einfach begeistert bin.
MIr taugt das Bike!

Dass der Service drumrum noch genial ist, macht die Sache noch besser.

Es paßt beides zusammen, Qualität und Service.


----------



## Pintie (28. September 2010)

Also ich bin zwar noch kein Liteville Fahrer, wird aber hoffentlich nächstes Jahr soweit sein ( 601 oder 901 wenns zu lang dauert  )

Ich finde es traurig wenn hier so Sprüche kommen ob jemand bezahlt wurde. 
  Denn seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Wer im Internet nach Meinungen und Bewertungen sucht findet doch fast immer nur die schlechten Dinge. 
  Wenn einem etwas mal gut gefällt und er keine Probleme hat wird er doch eher nicht den Drang haben da Seiten dazu zu schreiben. 
  Geht was kaputt oder taugt was nicht werden viele doch viel lieber ihren Fußt los und haben literarische Ergüsse.

  Und wenn hier mal jemand was positives zum Support los wird ist das für mich ein Zeichen das da schon was dran ist. Zumindest glaub ich dem 100x mehr als einem Bericht in der Bike (zumindest wenn im gleichen Heft wieder mal eine große Werbung für viel geld vom gleichen Hersteller ist..)


----------



## Pittus (28. September 2010)

Denn Service von Liteville habe ich schon ein Paar mal in Anspruch genommen und bisher       die Jungs nehmen sich auch mal Zeit um einen was zu erklären (manchmal für ein Berliner schwer verständlich  ). Dafür sag ich och mal Danke!!!

Pitt

PS: Das ich mit meinem LV zufrieden bin muß ich nicht extra erwähnen, sonst hätte ich mir nach dem MK2 kein MK8 gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (28. September 2010)

- weil es Modellpflege erfährt
- weil es Upgrade-Optionen gibt (manchmal sogar von privat, gell Qia...)
- wegen des Designs
- weil einen der Chef persönlich berät, z.B. wenn man sich nicht sicher ist welche Gabel am besten passt
- wegen des absolut hervorragenden Support
- weil sie einen immer wieder positiv überraschen (Chainguide, integrierter Aschenbecher, 601, ...)
- trotz der Lieferzeiten ;-)
- weil es in der Summe aller Punkte ein zeitloses, hervorragendes Produkt ist, hinter dem eine Philosophie steckt die gegen Oberflächlichkeit und Wegwerfmentalität steht.


----------



## coastalwolf (28. September 2010)

drul schrieb:


> - weil es Modellpflege erfährt
> - weil es Upgrade-Optionen gibt (manchmal sogar von privat, gell Qia...)
> - wegen des Designs
> - weil einen der Chef persönlich berät, z.B. wenn man sich nicht sicher ist welche Gabel am besten passt
> ...


 
Das ist doch ein sehr gutes Abschlussstatement. So lassen wir den Thread am besten stehen und rühren ihn nicht mehr an


----------



## uphillking (28. September 2010)

Amen. 

Kürzlich auf der Eurobike habe ich allenfalls 2, 3 Bikes gesehen gegen die ich eventuell mein 301 MK3 eintauschen würde. Allenfalls ;-)

Welche das waren?

ein Heiliges Kreuz
ein Spezialisiertes
eins von Kalle mit Getriebe

;-)


----------



## nope 75 (28. September 2010)

Warum ich Liteville gut finde.....

Hier im Bikemarkt hatte ich mir ein Gebrauchtes MK1 gekauft, an dem Rahmen fehlte ein Zughalter. Also habe ich eine E-Mail an Liteville gechrieben, um zu Fragen wo ich den Halter erwerben kann.... Ihr könnt Euch schon sicher Denken was dann Passiert ist. 

Dann gab es mal ein Problem mit der Dichtung am Steuersatz, die sich gewellt hatte. An mein Steuersatz hatte ich noch keine. Meine Anfrage ob ich überhaupt eine Bräuchte oder auch so weiterfahren kann...... Ihr könnt Euch....., obere Lagerschale mit Neuem grauem Dichtring, mit dem Hinweis das es den irgendwann zum Nachrüsten gibt.

Toll Nee, aber das wusste ich alles nicht als ich mir den Rahmen gekauft habe, habe ich einfach so mit dabei bekommen zum Gebrauchtem 301.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mokka_ (30. September 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein sehr gutes Abschlussstatement. So lassen wir den Thread am besten stehen und rühren ihn nicht mehr an




sehe ich auch so aaber --------------geht halt weiter


----------



## 01wheeler (1. Oktober 2010)

.....ich fahre ein LV

... weil ich nach 3 Jahren immer noch kein Bock auf ein anderes Bike habe


----------



## Harry. (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich *hätte* gerne ein Liteville, weil ...

ich hoffe dass der Rahmen mich aushält
es 5+5 Jahre Garantie gibt (auch für Bikepark Einsatz)
weil es ein XXL gibt. Enduros sind sonst meistens zu klein für mich
ich beim 301 mk8 160mm Federweg haben kann und eine fette Gabel dranbauen darf
ich eine Hammerschmidt dranbauen kann und dann trotz des langen Radstandes genug Bodenfreiheit habe
ich große Bremsscheiben verwenden darf
das 301 einen Flaschenhalter hat
ich keine Alternativen auf dem Markt sehe die obiges haben
ich zwar auch ohne leben könnte und es nicht unbedingt brauche aber es doch ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich ist
...
ich es will!


----------



## dpunkt (28. Oktober 2010)

das einzig schlechte an einem LV ist, dass es immer schmutzig ist. will ich es putzen, flüstert es mir ins ohr: fahr mich, fahr mich!


----------



## ollo (29. Oktober 2010)

dpunkt schrieb:


> das einzig schlechte an einem LV ist, dass es immer schmutzig ist. will ich es putzen, flüstert es mir ins ohr: fahr mich, fahr mich!



 hör nicht hin, irgendwann bettelt es Dich auch um neue Teile an ........deswegen habe ich meines auch weg geschlossen........ne ne fast 6 Jahre Stressfreies Liteville Biken reißen schon Löcher in die Haushaltskasse


----------



## dpunkt (29. Oktober 2010)

ich höre aber gerne hin. Wenn es z.B. sagt: "hei mein Rider,kauf mir `ne SCS-KeFü"! Werd ich jetzt auch machen, bzw. schon bestellt. Nur einmal habe ich mich von meinem dreinulleinser hinreißen lassen, indem ich ihm den Syntace Vector Carbon 31,8/ 740/ 12° hinbastelte. Der liegt nun im Keller, weil der mir nun mal gar nicht paßt. Der ist mir zu flat und `ne Idee zu breit und geht im Frühjahr Ebay besuchen.
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (5. November 2010)

...ich fahre Liteville weil

- ich keine Angst haben muss, dass der Lack irgendwo abplatzt 

leider bettelt meins auch wieder nach neuen Teilen.
Jetzt will es nach dem Qia-Hebel ne neue Gabel  

Gruß

Rossifumi


----------



## dpunkt (5. November 2010)

Dr.Rossifumi schrieb:


> ...ich fahre Liteville weil
> 
> - ich keine Angst haben muss, dass der Lack irgendwo abplatzt
> 
> ...



klar, vorher geht uns der Lack ab! 
...und jetzt noch klug*******risch: Liteville nix Lack ---> Eloxal (i.d.R.!)
cheers


----------



## frogbite (6. November 2010)

dpunkt schrieb:


> ...und jetzt noch klug*******risch: Liteville nix Lack ---> Eloxal



... eben deshalb kann ja auch kein Lack abplatzen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. November 2010)

Grund genug:


----------



## poekelz (12. November 2010)

Ich hab mir ein Liteville 301 gekauft, weil ich ein Bike wollte, das:

- ich länger als 2 Jahre fahren kann
- auch nach 4-5 Jahren noch zeitlos gut aussieht
- nicht nach jedem Schlammeinsatz zerlegt werden muss
- nicht jedem sog. Trend in Farbe, Fahrwerk, etc. hinterherläuft
- einen guten Kompromiss aus Up- und Downhilleigenschaften bietet - keine Rennfeile und keinen Freerider, etwas dazwischen fürs Mittelgebirge, was aber auch in den Alpen noch taugt.
- einen Alu-Rahmen hat der max. 2,5kg (bei Gr. M) wiegt

All das habe ich bekommen!

Dazu gibt es noch die tollen Upgrade-Möglichkeiten und man muss mit niemanden diskutieren warum man gerade ein Dreinulleinser LV fährt - es zu sagen wenn man gefragt wird, reicht.

Aloha
Frank


----------



## drul (28. November 2010)

weil ich gerade von einer traumhaften Tour durch den verschneiten Frankenwald unter blauem Himmel zurück bin, auf der ich mal wieder realisiert habe, was für ein traumhaftes Fahrwerk ich unter mir habe.


----------



## dpunkt (28. November 2010)

... so geht`s mir auch!


----------



## gotti (24. Dezember 2010)

Pünktlich zu Weihnachten trudelte heute eine Foto-CD von LV ein: "Liteviller & Friends".

Ich möchte jetzt nicht in vorweihnachtliche Gefühlsdudeleinen verfallen, aber das finde ich eine super Sache und mal wieder einen Grund mehr, ein Liteville zu fahren.
Ich habe auch schon viel Kohle in Bikes anderer Hersteller investiert, aber einen Service wie bei Liteville habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

In dem Sinne...

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## kruemel_999 (9. Januar 2011)

Gute Gründe ein LV zu fahren gibt's viele... Für mich waren es genug um das 301 MK2 durch ein MK8 zu ersetzen. 
Neben der zunehmenden Liebe fürs Detail (Ersatzschraube fürs Ausfallende) doch die Verarbeitungsqualität nicht mehr auf dem Level des MK2. 


Das erste was mir bei der Montage auffiel, war die zu kurze Postmountaufnahme für die hintere Bremse an. In einem Telefonat wurde mir etwas über Toleranzen der Bremsenhersteller erzählt... Warum können die Gabelhersteller  mit den Toleranzen dann umgehen? Ich hab jetzt selbstgedrehte 3mm "Spacer" - sieht nicht aus wie ichs wollte, funktioniert aber....

Weiter scheint die Eloxalschicht nicht mehr so robust wie früher - habe bereits nach wenigen hundert Kilometern schon helle Stellen am Hinterbau und dort wo die Züge scheuern. Das gabs beim MK2 nach zigtausenden Kilometern nicht, schade.

Und jetzt fängt das schöne rote "V" vom Liteville an, sich oben abzulösen. Da klemmt jetzt schon der Schmutz drunter. Ein Lite ille hat eben andere Qualität als ein Liteville

Mal sehen was die nächste Zeit so bringt. Fahren tut sich die Kiste unvergleichlich gut, da gibt es in meien Augen nichts zu rütteln.
Leider zerstören sie kleinen Schwächen die Fazination des "bis ins letzte Detail" hochwertigen Litevilles, v.a. wenn man den Vergleich hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 861markus (11. Januar 2011)

kruemel_999 schrieb:


> Das erste was mir bei der Montage auffiel, war die zu kurze Postmountaufnahme für die hintere Bremse an. In einem Telefonat wurde mir etwas über Toleranzen der Bremsenhersteller erzählt... Warum können die Gabelhersteller  mit den Toleranzen dann umgehen? Ich hab jetzt selbstgedrehte 3mm "Spacer" - sieht nicht aus wie ichs wollte, funktioniert aber....





Welche Bremse verwendest Du?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## kruemel_999 (14. Januar 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Welche Bremse verwendest Du?
> 
> Grüße
> Markus



Zunächst wollte ich auf eine Elixir mit 185er Scheibe, aber das verschlimmert das ganze Thema natürlich noch. 
Jetzt ist eine Formula The One mit 180er Scheibe und den erwähnten Spacern drauf... was ist dein Tipp (bin ja nicht Beratungsresistent - höchstens bisserl genervt)?


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Januar 2011)

was wirklich cool ist, ist das neue schaltauge. ich wollt letzte woche über einen balken manualen und hab ihn verfehlt wie noch nie. die schraube ist an der sollbruchstelle gebrochen und beim rausfummeln mit der spitzzange hab ich mir gedacht richtig geil wärs wenn noch ein innensechskant wär um das abgebrochene stück rauszudrehn. und siehe da auch der war vorhanden so dass man selbst mit minitool den defekt reparieren kann.
was ich mir jetzt noch wünsche sind ultraleichte carbonfedern um das dämpferventilabriss problem aus der welt zu schaffen.


----------



## wildpowderduck (26. Januar 2011)

Guter Grund ein Liteville zu fahren?:

901 mit 200mm und 180er 66er ETA seit 2009, für mein Einsatzgebiet Alpen Freeride mit recht wenig Shuttle Möglichkeiten die perfekte Symbiose zwischen Aufstieg und Abfahr Performance. Und vor allem: es hält und funktioniert -einfach geil ;-)


----------



## dj eastwood (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hab während der Fahrt kürzlich ne Zughalterung inklusive Schraube verloren.Ein Anruf bei Liteville und zwei Tage später lagen *ZWEI* Zughalterungen und *ZWEI *Schrauben in meinem Breifkasten ... und das ganze kostenfrei  

Einfacher, netter und zuverlässiger Service !!


----------



## scylla (22. Februar 2011)

... weil man Dank dieses (manchmal doch ganz) schönen Forums doch nicht Ewigkeiten auf "nicht lieferbare" Syntace-Produkte (#9) warten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (22. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## mr proper (22. Februar 2011)

Meins läuft nun auch schon seit einiger Zeit.

Jetz war mal ein Gleitlager ausgeschlagen nach über 3Jahren wirklich amtlicher Beanspruchung für ein Ursprüngliches CC Rad.
Anruf bei Litevile 2Tage später kostenfrei neue Plastelagerschalen im Briefkasten gehabt alten rausgedrückt ohne schlagen und hämmern neuen gingen mit Daumenkraft wieder rein zu drücken und der Hinterbau läuft sahnig wie eh und jeh.

So macht service richtig laune heut abend gibt es Nightride.

Und die Kiste kann gewichts wie von den Steifigkeitswerten immer noch nich von vielen andern Herstelern übertroffen werden.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (11. März 2011)

wo sonst ruft einen der Entwickler abends um halb zehn an um auf eine Idee/Frage die man per mail geschickt hat zu diskutieren?


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2011)

absteigen schrieb:


> wo sonst ruft einen der Entwickler abends um halb zehn an um auf eine Idee/Frage die man per mail geschickt hat zu diskutieren?



Kann ich bestätigen, mich hat auch Jo abends angerufen und mir einige Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (28. März 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> was wirklich cool ist, ist das neue schaltauge. ich wollt letzte woche über einen balken manualen und hab ihn verfehlt wie noch nie. die schraube ist an der sollbruchstelle gebrochen und beim rausfummeln mit der spitzzange hab ich mir gedacht richtig geil wärs wenn noch ein innensechskant wär um das abgebrochene stück rauszudrehn. und siehe da auch der war vorhanden so dass man selbst mit minitool den defekt reparieren kann.



Genau das ist mir am Wochenende passiert, ich hab mich schon geärgert, aber nach einem Anruf bei LV weiß ich nun, dass sich unter dem Tretlager die Ersatzschraube befindet...jetzt brauche ich nur ein neues Schaltwerk, weil das ist irreparabel...ansonsten bin ich gerade sauglücklich mit dem Bike...


----------



## rayc (28. März 2011)

verstehe ich das richtig:
Schaltauge *ganz* (kostet 12,- oder so)
Schaltwerk *kaputt* (50-150,- je nach Modell)

Ich wäre stinksauer, denn in diesen Fall hat das Schaltauge nicht das getan wofür es eigentlich gedacht ist.
-> zu brechen oder zu verbiegen um das Schaltwerk zu schützen

Genau diese Konstruktion des Schaltauge schreckt mich momentan vor eine Kauf ab.
(okay, es gibt noch paar andere Dinge)

Ray


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2011)

@rayc: Das mit dem Schaltauge ist kein Argument, ich hab mir an meinem Bergamont 1mal und an meinem Centurion auch einmal das Schaltauge zerfetzt, da war das Schaltwerk auch immer mit kaputt. Der Vorteil beim LV ist, dass ich ein neues Schaltwerg überall bekomme, einen Laden der ein passendes Schaltwerk für genau den Rahmen hat eher selten.

Z.B.: Wenn das LV Schaltauge mitsamt Schaltwerk in den Alpen bricht, kauf ich ein Schaltwerk und montier die Ersatzschraube.
Bei einem z.B. Scott brauch ich einen Scotthändler und muss hoffen, dass er ein Schaltwerk hat!!


----------



## Prwolf35 (28. März 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig:
> Schaltauge *ganz* (kostet 12,- oder so)
> Schaltwerk *kaputt* (50-150,- je nach Modell)
> 
> ...



soll das Schaltauge nicht den Hinterbau schützen damit dieser nicht verbiegt? 
Für das Schaltwerk gibts doch extra den Schaltwerkschutz.


----------



## MichiP (28. März 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Z.B.: Wenn das LV Schaltauge mitsamt Schaltwerk in den Alpen was ist wenn es an der Küste bricht?bricht, kauf ich ein Schaltwerk und montier die Ersatzschraubewarum kaufst Du ein Schaltwerk wenn Du nur die Schraube montierst.
> Bei einem z.B. Scott brauch ich einen Scotthändler ich glaube Du warst wohl eher beim Scotchhändlerund muss hoffen, dass er ein Schaltwerk hat!!warum jenes Dir ist doch in den Alpen das Schaltauge abgebrochen



Brautkleid bleibt Brautkleid und Blaukraut bleibt Blaukraut. ...


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> Brautkleid bleibt Brautkleid und Blaukraut bleibt Blaukraut. ...



STeig gerade aus, hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe ehe du rosa Kommentare dazugeschrieben hast!!

Schaltauge wenn bricht hab ich die Erfahrung, dass das Schaltwerk auch kaputt war. Schaltwerk bekomm ich in jedem Laden, Schaltauge nur in dem Laden, der die Marke führt. Darum ist die Idee von Liteville, dass die Schraube bricht und eine Ersatzschraube im Rahmen integriert ist, nicht schlecht.
Ich hatte bei Bikeurlauben früher immer eine Ersatzschaltauge dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (28. März 2011)

Ach Wug,

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht

es liest sich wie ein Zungenbrecher.

Entschuldige wenn mir hier der nötige Ernst gefehlt hat


----------



## biker-wug (28. März 2011)

Sorry, das mit dem Humor ist an mir vorbeigegangen....! Hab nebenher noch was für die Arbeit gemacht, meine Tochter sprang mit rum, da war der Humor verflogen!!!

Hab es im Moment nochmal gelesen, vor allem meinen eigenen Text  und geb Dir recht!!!!!

@Michi


----------



## rayc (28. März 2011)

Ja Frauen können einen ganz schön den Kopf verdrehen, selbst wenn es die eigene Tochter ist. 

Also am Scott passen ganz normale Schaltwerke. 
Ein Ersatzschaltauge habe ich immer mit.
Habe ein Schaltauge beim PyrenäenX tauschen müssen, jetzt auf Gran Canaria habe ich einfach per Hand das Schaltauge gerade gebogen und zuhause in D dann richtig gerichtet.
Beides mal hat das Schaltwerk überlebt, hat jetzt paar Kratzer mehr.
Wenn das Schaltauge zu massiv ist hat das Schaltwerk eine deutlich geringere Überlebenschance.
Ein Ersatzschaltauge passt in jeden Rucksack, ein Schaltwerk schleppe ich dagegen nicht mit. 

So nebenbei der Rockguard ist mir auch suspekt. Bei Stürzen wird ein Teil der Energie wegnehmen. Aber wehe ich bleibe am Fels mit den Schaltwerk hängen ober bekomme einen Ast rein.
Mit etwas Glück reisst es, mit einen normalen Schaltauge, einen das Schaltauge ab oder das Schaltwerk ist auch hin. Beides ist mir schon passiert.
Bisher habe ich seit ich Bike 2 Schaltwerke gekillt und jährlich 1-2 Schaltaugen.
Du verstehst sicherlich, das ich mir nicht jährlich ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen will, auch bekommt man nicht an jeder Ecke ein neues. Das kann einen dann beim AlpenX schon einen Tag kosten.

Du hast recht, das Schaltauge soll natürlich den Rahmen schützen.
Den Schwachfug festes Schaltauge, ist zum Glück nicht mehr so weit verbreitet. Diesen Unsinn habe ich leider an meinen 2005er Scale.

Sollen wir lieber nicht in einen eigenen Thread weiter diskutieren?,
Hier ist es ja OT.
@scylla konnte mich bisher nicht von den Vorzügen des LV-Schatauges und Rockguards überzeugen. Evt. kann das jemand anderes mir nahe bringen?

Ray

P.S.: Wenn meine Ausführungen wirr und unverständlich seinen sollten, ist @scylla schuld


----------



## berkel (28. März 2011)

Der Sinn des Rockguard war ursprünglich der, dass man ein festes Schaltauge (Ausfallende aus einem Stück) für bessere Schaltgenauigkeit haben wollte und mit dem Rockguard dann den Rahmen vor dem Verbiegen schützen wollte. Zusätzlich soll der Rockguard Hindernisse vom Schaltwerk weg leiten.

Mit X-12 ist die Sache etwas anders, da ist das Schaltauge wieder separat und mit einer Schraube mit Sollbruchstelle verschraubt. Man kann daher auch ohne Rockguard fahren wenn man dessen Abweiswirkung nicht traut und nimmt eine Ersatzschraube mit (statt herkömmlichen Wechselschaltauge).


----------



## rayc (29. März 2011)

okay, bei einen festen Schaltauge macht das Rockguard aufjeden Fall Sinn. Das  MK1-7 hatte also ein festes Schaltauge?

Wie leicht bricht diese Schaltaugenschraube?
Sprich, welche Chance hat das Schaltwerk zu überleben.

Mir fehlt da etwas die Fantasie, mir das vorzustellen.

Wenn das Schaltwerk jedes mal hin ist, wie bei biker-wug, dann ist es definitiv sinnlos.
Man findet hier im LV-Forum genügend Bilder von zerstörten Schaltwerken, ob mit festen Schaltauge oder X12 weis ich nicht mehr.

 ray


----------



## biker-wug (29. März 2011)

bei mir war das Schaltwerk incl. Schaltauge beim LV noch nie kaputt, nur bei meinen vorherigen Bikes hatte ich immer beides in kompination. Letztes Jahr am Gardasee bin ich mal mit dem LV mit dem Schaltwerk aufgeschlagen, da war nur das Schaltwerk verbogen. Zum geradebiegen hab ich mich draufgestellt, wo übel war das beinander. Aber Schaltauge und Rockguard haben ihren Job gemacht!! Nix gebrochen!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2011)

Der Rockgaurd war ursprÃ¼nglich fÃ¼r die MK1-7 gedacht.
Hier gab es kein Wechselauge.
Wenn hin, dann neue Streben.

FÃ¼r das MK8 wurde er Ã¼bernommen, ist aber sinnfrei.
Einerseits will ich, dass das Schaltauge bricht, andererseits hindere ich es daran.

Am Scott Genius (ohne Wechselauge) ist meinem Kollegen das ganze Ausfallende verbogen.
Bei Versuch es zu richten ist der Kram dann abgerissen.

AX zu Ende, neuer Hinterbau fÃ¤llig, Taxi usw. in der Schweiz.
Waren am Ende fast 1.000,-â¬


----------



## biker-wug (29. März 2011)

Sinnfrei find ich ihn nicht, wie gesagt, mein Schaltwerk hat er schon geschützt.

1000 Euro ist knackig, bei meinem Bergamont hatte ich mal den Fall, Schaltauge gerissen, SChaltwerk ins Laufrad gekommen dadurch, Laufrad kaputt, also sogar die Speichenaufnahme an der Nabe defekt, Schaltwerk defekt, Kette verbogen und Ritzelpaket zerstört. Waren auch RuckZuck mal 500 Euro Schaden!!


----------



## berkel (29. März 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Wie leicht bricht diese Schaltaugenschraube?
> Sprich, welche Chance hat das Schaltwerk zu überleben.


Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, aber es ist eine Aluschraube mit Sollbruchstelle die eben extra dafür gemacht ist bei Überlast abzubrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (29. März 2011)

Aluschraube hört sich gut an.
Das du das nicht ausprobieren willst, verstehe ich sehr gut. 

Aber das könnte LV machen, einfach mal 1-2 Beispiel-Videos mit den typischen Szenarien (Sturz, Ast, Felskontakt, ...) online stellen.


ray


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sinnfrei find ich ihn nicht, wie gesagt, mein Schaltwerk hat er schon geschützt.
> ..............



Vielleicht wenn man vorbeikratzt.
Ich würde das Ding nicht montieren weil kontraproduktiv zum Wechselschaltauge arbeitet.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

ich bin auch immer wieder hin- und hergerissen: Rockguard weg oder doch dran???
Für mein armseliges Verständnis so ein bisschen die Wahl: Pest oder Cholera? Wenn man am Fels langschrammt schützt der Rockguard sicherlich verdammt gut (leicht zu erkennen, wenn ich mir den Zustand meiner Rockguards mal so anschaue). Andererseits... was, wenn das Schaltwerk mal von unten einen Schlag bekommt, oder von innen nach außen wegbiegen müsste (z.B. durch einen Ast). Da würde nach meinem Verständnis der Rockguard eher verhindern, dass das Schaltauge (oder eben die Schraube) ihren Dienst tut: nämlich zu versagen vor das Schaltwerk Schaden nimmt. Ausprobiert hab ich's Gott sei Dank noch nicht, aber wenn mir das mal passieren sollte, würde ich sicher die Schuld beim RG suchen


----------



## ollo (29. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich bin auch immer wieder hin- und hergerissen: Rockguard weg oder doch dran???
> Für mein armseliges Verständnis so ein bisschen die Wahl: Pest oder Cholera? Wenn man am Fels langschrammt schützt der Rockguard sicherlich verdammt gut (leicht zu erkennen, wenn ich mir den Zustand meiner Rockguards mal so anschaue). Andererseits... was, wenn das Schaltwerk mal von unten einen Schlag bekommt, oder von innen nach außen wegbiegen müsste (z.B. durch einen Ast). Da würde nach meinem Verständnis der Rockguard eher verhindern, dass das Schaltauge (oder eben die Schraube) ihren Dienst tut: nämlich zu versagen vor das Schaltwerk Schaden nimmt. Ausprobiert hab ich's Gott sei Dank noch nicht, aber wenn mir das mal passieren sollte, würde ich sicher die Schuld beim RG suchen




sieh es mal so, Schlag von der Seite oder von unten ohne Rock Guard = 100 % kein Schutz, Schlag von der Seite oder von unten mit Rock Guard = 50% (zumindest für den von der Seite) 
Ob und wann ein Schaltwerk durch Schläge von Innen oder irgendwelches Gehölz ob nun mit oder ohne RG abreißt, steht irgendwo in den Sternen und weiß nicht mal der Geier.......und zumindest hast Du mit dem Ding immer eine 50/50 "Chance"


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ..........und zumindest hast Du mit dem Ding immer eine 50/50 "Chance"



Stimmt.
50% überlebt das Schaltwerk
50% verreckt die Strebe

Schaltwerk ist mir lieber.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> sieh es mal so, Schlag von der Seite oder von unten ohne Rock Guard = 100 % kein Schutz, Schlag von der Seite oder von unten mit Rock Guard = 50% (zumindest für den von der Seite)
> .......und zumindest hast Du mit dem Ding immer eine 50/50 "Chance"



ich seh's mal so: ohne RG 50/50 Chance dass die Schraube am Schaltauge bricht oder das Schaltwerk verreckt, mit RG 50/50 Chance dass der RG es abfängt oder das Schaltwerk verreckt 

also lass ich den RG einfach dran (hat ja schließlich Geld gekostet) und lass mich zu 50% überraschen bzw. habe 50% Hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (29. März 2011)

Also ich persönlich finde den RG auch gut, er hat auch seinen Nutzen, alle Schläge die er abbekommt, können schon das Schaltwerk net verbiegen!!

Das auch mit RG was brechen kann ist schon klar!!


----------



## ingoshome (29. März 2011)

ich hatte (früher) noch nie ein abgerissenes Schaltauge ohne defektes Schaltwerk.
Immer ladete das Schaltwerk bei Abriss in den speichen und aus war's (oder umgekehrt)
Jetzt mit RockGuard habe ich gelegentlich verbogenes Schaltwerk, dass aber nie
in die Speichen kam - zurückgebogen und weitergefahren - schadlos!
Da habe ich locker in summe schon 250% von scyllas 50% beieinander 
Für mich ist alles klar in Zeiten wo ein Schaltauge so viel kostet wie ein Schaltwerk:
Nie wieder ohne RockGuard! Ein sehr guter Grund für ein LV ;-)


----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Für mich ist alles klar in Zeiten wo ein Schaltauge so viel kostet wie ein Schaltwerk:




hast du mir mal einen Link dazu? Bitte! 
Wird sofort bestellt... das Schaltwerk für 10


----------



## ingoshome (29. März 2011)

naja ... ich dachte da an meine Specialized-Zeiten - verkaufen andere das merklich billiger?

Da bei mir aber eh immer beides hin war, ist das auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist,
dass diese Situationen jetzt eben nur noch ohne Schaden ausgehen, weil so viel
Kraft eben seltenst auftritt, die es braucht um das Schaltwerk in die Speichen zu
drücken - und wenn das pasieren würde wäre es so-wie-so hinüber ...

Aber ich glaub Du hattest es eh verstanden!?

Ich habe jedenfalls beste Erfahrungen mit RG und seine Wirkung auf Schaltwerksprobleme.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> naja ... ich dachte da an meine Specialized-Zeiten - verkaufen andere das merklich billiger?



Dass das nicht der Punkt war, weiß ich schon ... war nur erstaunt. Specialized scheint ja ein klitzekleines bisschen kranke Preise zu haben  Selbst Syntace verkauft die Schaltaugen für "läppische" 9 Euronen und die Schraube für 5. 
Na ja, zumindest an meinem Mk8 bin ich immer noch nicht 100% von den Vorzügen des RG überzeugt, aber seis drum, da ich auch nicht hundertprozentig von den Nachteilen überzeugt bin bleibt er dran. Seitliches Fels-Schrammen ist wohl die häufigste Art von Feindkontakt bei meinem Schaltwerk, und dafür ist der RG auf jeden Fall ganz prima 
Im Endeffekt gibt's bei dem Problem wohl kein "hundertprozentig". Kaputt geht alles mal, egal auf welche Weise, da kann man nur auf Glück hoffen, dass es wenigstens nicht ausgerechnet beim AlpenX passiert.


----------



## ingoshome (4. April 2011)

Alle Hilfsbereitschaft in Ehren ... aber Kaufberatung hier ist schon arg OT!? Bei all den einschlägigen Threads wo man das zum umkippen rauf und runterlesen kann !? SCNR!


----------



## gary.fischer (28. April 2011)

Noch mal zum Thema von einem Liteville - "Neuling":
Weil es sich absolut unspektakulär als ganz normales Rad fahren lässt.

Mich erinnnert das Fahren mit dem Liteville (habe das MK2 jetzt ca. 2 Monate) an einen Mac. Man genießt es einfach, unterwegs zu sein, konzentriert sich nur auf das Fahren. Die Strecke/ der Untergrund ist egal. Es gibt Sicherheit, Entspannung, Spaß.
Wir sind gestern Abend eine 50 km Runde über Feld- und Waldwege, gute und schlechte Straßen, Radwege, Fußwege gefahren. Irgendwann habe ich nicht mehr daran gedacht, "wow ich sitze auf einem Liteville". Es macht einfach Spaß. Auf dem Radweg (fast) kein Wippen, es fährt wie ein Hardtail. Auf dem Trail mit viel Sicherheit entspannt bergab. 

Ach so, Service: Habe das originale XT 760er Schaltwerk gegen das XT Shadow vom Hardtail getauscht. Ein Anruf bei Liteville und zwei Tage später war der Rockguard-Pin für das XT Shadow im Briefkasten .


----------



## Harry. (28. April 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Ich *hätte* gerne ein Liteville, weil ...
> 
> ich hoffe dass der Rahmen mich aushält
> es 5+5 Jahre Garantie gibt (auch für Bikepark Einsatz)
> ...


Nun habe ich mein 301 seit 4 Wochen 
Alles oben genannte trifft immer noch zu ! 
Reifen habe ich für die nicht lieferbaren FA die dicken Bettys in 2.4" 

 genommen. Diese machen sich auf den breiten Mavic EX729 Felgen sehr gut. Passen viel besser zur Gesamtcharakteristik des 160mm Aufbaus.

Aber jetzt das Killer-Argument für ein Liteville:

*Weil es so schnell kein neues Fahrrad mehr für mich gibt!* (die nächsten 10 Jahre)

Gibt es ein langlebigeres und breitbandigeres Rad als das LV 301 ?

Wenn das mal nicht ein guter Grund ist!


----------



## waldhase (15. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen 301 MK8 und MK9 erklären?
Ich fahre z.Zt. 120 mm und überlege ob Litevile eine Alternative für mich ist.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Mai 2011)

MK8 letztes Jahr, MK9 dieses Jahr. Leicht geänderte schweisstechnik, was auch immer das bedeutet.
Hauptlager hat sich noch was geändert mehr net.
Ausser bei den Größen S und XS. Aber da kann ich die Details net genau sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2011)

Wie kommt denn der Liteville Biker zu seinem Bike, über den Fachhandel oder Rahmen im Netz bestellen und den "Rest" selber zusammenstellen?
Welchen Händler könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Mai 2011)

beide möglichkeiten machen sinn, wenn man selber schrauben mag, dann bestellen, kann man auch beim händler machen, rahmen kostet ja überall das selbe.

bikeline-ulm kann ich empfehlen...


----------



## dre (26. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Service bei LV ist sehr gut und ehrlich.
> Man erfährt hier sogar Dinge, die man im Forum nicht lesen kann.
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang sollte man auch den Service von Syntace erwähnen, er ist dem von Liteville gleich zu setzen.
> ...



Das sehe ich leider aktuell ganz anders.

Beim Thema Sattelstütze P6 Carbon Flexdingsbum stellt sich Syntace gerade ein Armutszeugnis erster Güte aus. Auf dem Bikefestival in Riva bekam ich auf meine Frage bzgl. eines möglichen Liefertermin eine so blöde Antwort, dass ich mich wirklich sehr gewundert habe (von mir aus war der Mensch von Syntace übermüdet, durch irgend etwas verärgert, gefrustet oder wer weiß was; dafür kann ich aber nichts). Im Moment bin ich nur noch verärgert. Ich warte nun schon seit 4 Monaten auf die bestellte Sattelstütze.

Das macht die Entscheidung bei zukünftigen Teilebestellungen zumindest für mich einfacher.


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> rahmen kostet ja überall das selbe.


in der theorie ja, in der paxis sollt man einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. Mai 2011)

Wie Fatzt schon sagt, kann es etwas varieren, eventuell auch im Lieferumfang:

bei Bike-Components etwa ist der Lieferumfang etwas grösser:

Partskit 1 (ohne Stütze) ist schon dabei sowie eine Dämpferpumpe.

Ausserdem ist der Zug zum Schaltwerk schon durch die Kettenstrebe verlegt, und das Gewinde für die Sattelklemme schon geschnitten.
Der schon montierte Kettenstrebenschutz ist allerdings nicht perfekt, auf der ersten anständigen Abfahrt hat die Kette seitlich das Eloxal verschrammt.

Wenn du ein M in Raw willst, stehen da auch noch 2 fertig aufgebaute MK8,

das Harz4 für 3.200 Teuros:
SLX 3fach, Sektor U Turn, Elixir, Hope/Flow, Reverb.
In L hät ichs mitgenommen.

Das andere Marathon vom feinsten über 5 Kiloteuro.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ...........Das macht die Entscheidung bei zukünftigen Teilebestellungen zumindest für mich einfacher.



Die Syntaceteile an meinem Bike sind mittlerweile bis auf den Vorbau geschrumpft. Der nächste Vorbau kommt wahrscheinlich von Tomson, das wars dann.


----------



## röma (26. Mai 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Das sehe ich leider aktuell ganz anders.
> 
> Beim Thema Sattelstütze P6 Carbon Flexdingsbum stellt sich Syntace gerade ein Armutszeugnis erster Güte aus. Auf dem Bikefestival in Riva bekam ich auf meine Frage bzgl. eines möglichen Liefertermin eine so blöde Antwort, dass ich mich wirklich sehr gewundert habe (von mir aus war der Mensch von Syntace übermüdet, durch irgend etwas verärgert, gefrustet oder wer weiß was; dafür kann ich aber nichts). Im Moment bin ich nur noch verärgert. Ich warte nun schon seit 4 Monaten auf die bestellte Sattelstütze.
> 
> Das macht die Entscheidung bei zukünftigen Teilebestellungen zumindest für mich einfacher.



ich denke die Aussagen über den Service beziehen sich auf den Umgang mit Produkten die auf dem Markt sind. Wenn du dich mal durch das Forum liest, wirst du feststellen das Thema Lieferung von angekündigten Teilen ein gesondert zu behandelndes Thema ist.


----------



## dre (26. Mai 2011)

röma schrieb:


> ich denke die Aussagen über den Service beziehen sich auf den Umgang mit Produkten die auf dem Markt sind. Wenn du dich mal durch das Forum liest, wirst du feststellen das Thema Lieferung von angekündigten Teilen ein gesondert zu behandelndes Thema ist.



...als Canyon- und Liteville-Fahrer ist mir dies bekannt. Es ging mir um die einem Kunden ggü. extrem geringschätzige Haltung.


----------



## PaulG (26. Mai 2011)

> Ich warte nun schon seit 4 Monaten auf die bestellte Sattelstütze.



@Dre: Ich habe noch eine neue in Verpackung (249 gr.) -> PM bei Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (26. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema & Gegendarstellung:

Gestern abend defektes Teil am fast 4 Jahre alten 301.
Heute angerufen: sehr sehr freundlich und interessiert!
Habe Foto hingesendet - sofort Rückruf - Austausch
angeboten, sogar Upgrade-Option! Und schon unterwegs!

Einer von so vielen Gründen ein Liteville zu wollen!

Bitte bleibt hier doch beim Thema und diskutiert Syntace-Parts,
die ganz neu auf dem Markt sind in einem anderen Thread.
Hier geht's doch um's Liteville-fahren? Und: Niemand ist perfekt!?


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2011)

Liteville und Syntace gehören nun mal fast untrennbar zusammen... 
und die Zufriedenheit bzw. Kundenbindung an eine Marke hat in meinen Augen auch immer etwas damit zu tun, wie man sich als Kunde behandelt fühlt. Rational muss das nicht sein, aber kauft man sich ein Fahrrad wirklich nur nach komplett rationalen Gesichtspunkten? Also auch hier ein Grund ein Liteville zu fahren oder auch nicht.

Wie dem auch sei... schön zu lesen, dass es auch anders gehen kann


----------



## ingoshome (26. Mai 2011)

wie sehr Du auch recht hast liebe scylla, mit so vielem was Du sagst ...

Dennoch: man muss ja nicht unter jeder Überschrift dieselben Nörgeleien zu lesen bekommen!?
Obendrein auch immer wieder von denselben Leuten.
ich les ja eh schon soooo viele Threads nicht mehr mit ... und dennoch überall dasselbe und selten neus zum Thema.

Da Liteville nur ein Teil von Syntace ist und hier in der Überschrift "Liteville" steht, darf man ja hoffen, dasses hier primär um's Liteville geht!?

... auch wenn ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass das Thema Lieferzeiten den einen oder
anderen aus der S&L-Truppe in den Wahnsinn treibt - aber warum hier das besprechen?

... stop - nein - nix sagen - ich will es nicht wissen! - nicht hier.


----------



## kalaus (26. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...eben, aber was ist von einer Firma zu halten deren oberster Repräsentant in diesem Forum mal erklärt hat: wir nehmen hier eh nur vier (oder waren es fünf?) Leute ernst. Michis Abwesenheit hier mag ja gute Gründe haben, aber damit provoziere ich ja jede Menge Leute die Lücke mit negativem Inhalt zu füllen. Sei es nur nach dem Motto: guckt mal wie die mit ihren Kunden umgehen, ich hab jetzt ja hier Narrenfreiheit, die nehmen ja niemand ...
> gruß klaus


----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2011)

kalaus schrieb:


> ...eben, aber was ist von einer Firma zu halten deren oberster Repräsentant in diesem Forum mal erklärt hat: wir nehmen hier eh nur vier (oder waren es fünf?) Leute ernst. Michis Abwesenheit hier mag ja gute Gründe haben, aber damit provoziere ich ja jede Menge Leute die Lücke mit negativem Inhalt zu füllen. Sei es nur nach dem Motto: guckt mal wie die mit ihren Kunden umgehen, ich hab jetzt ja hier Narrenfreiheit, die nehmen ja niemand ...
> gruß klaus



tja, so kanns gehen, wenn man unüberlegt einfach mal was darniederschreibt, ohne den tonfall und die wortwahl auf die goldwaage zu legen. ich muss dir recht geben, als "oberster repräsentant" einer firma ist es durchaus ratsam, das des öfteren mal zu tun.
dabei war der kommentar ja wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal so gemeint wie er angekommen ist (ich hab auch erst mal geschluckt, als ich das gelesen habe). wie soll man denn die meckerei an geometrie oder federverhalten von einem bike "ernst" nehmen, wenn sie von virtuellen personen kommt, von denen man überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann, wie und was sie fahren und können?
und leute, die lücken mit negativen inhalt zu füllen vermögen, findest du wahrscheinlich immer und überall. ob es diese lücken objektiv gesehen gibt oder nicht, ist egal... mit ein bisschen kreativität schafft man sich welche. liteville-fahrer sind da wahrscheinlich eh besonders gut drin. ist so ein liteville nicht für manche ein bisschen wie eine religion? 

vielleicht sollten wir ja mal eine selbsthilfegruppe "IG Syntace-Geschädigte" aufmachen? 

nichts desto trotz sind die räder toll 

ach ja, on toppic: ein ganz simpler guter grund, bald wieder ein liteville zu fahren... weil ich schon fast eine woche lang keins mehr gefahren bin, und es so langsam nicht mehr aushalte


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. Mai 2011)

War jetzt kein Grund fürs Liteville, hat mich aber positiv überrascht:

Weil dir nicht nur deine Freunde, sondern auch Wildfremde zum neuen Rahmen gratulieren 

Was ein Grund war:

weils rauf wie runter soviel besser geht als mein Stereo 08.

Breeeeeites Grinsen, kann leider erst morgen wieder damit Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. Mai 2011)

Nach der ersten Probefahrt ,auf einem 301 vor ca 12 Wochen wußste ich das wird mein Bike.Also Ratzfatz bei Händler den letzten 301 mk8 140mm in schwarz gekauft .Ich muß sagen es stimmt einfach alles , Geometrie ,Fahrverhalten ,Verarbeitung ect.Und es ist kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Stereo das dagegen Berghoch sich anfühlte als wenn Dich einer an die Kette gelegt hätte.Und von Syntace Produkten die ich auch schon vorher gefahren  habe bin ich sowieso voll und ganz von überzeugt.Ich bin jedenfalls froh das es Litevillerahmen und Syntace-Produkte gibt.
Gruss und viel Spass mit euren 301


----------



## dre (27. Mai 2011)

Um jetzt mal die von mir hier "leider" initiierte Syntace-Teile-Diskussion etwas abzumildern, ich habe hier keinen Beitrag um des Ärgerns Willen gepostet.
Liteville gehört bei mir aber unzertrennlich mit Syntace zusammen. Und Syntace muss, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, deutlich an sich arbeiten, wenn es um die Einhaltung von gemachten Zusagen dem Markt gegenüber handelt. Man könnte sich auch mit Zusagen und Ankündigungen zurückhalten. D.h. einfach weniger Erwartungen schüren und somit das Risiko steter Enttäuschungen mindern.

Ja, auch ich fahre ein LV 301 MK8 (140mm, je nach Reifenwahl max. 12,3 Kg) und bin sehr begeistert. Ich bin seit gut einem Jahr damit unterwegs und habe absolut nichts zu meckern; Laufleistung aktuell ca. 5.000 km. Ich hätte mir eine komplette innere Zugverlegung ab dem Steuerrohr gewünscht, o.k. ist halt nicht. Dennoch gefällt mir die Optik eines 301 sehr gut. Die Ansteuerung des Dämpfers ist für mich das A und O.
Gekauft habe ich mir den Rahmen, weil es ein Wunschtraum von mir war, seit dem ich auf MTB´s sitze, einmal ein LV zu bewegen. Das ich mir diesen Traum erst mit einem MK8 erfüllt habe, mag daran liegen, dass ich vor vielen vielen Jahren von der ganzen Materie noch absolut keine Ahnung hatte und mit zunehmender Kenntnis und Erfahrung erst einmal Bikes gekauft habe, die rein vortriebsorientiert waren (Simplon Gravity und Razorblade). Als Spaßbike gab es dann noch ein Canyon Nerve AM (auch ein absolut tolles Bike).

Und ich kann mir zumindest heute nicht vorstellen, das MK8 je wieder herzugeben.


----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2011)

Schön geschrieben, ich finde auch, dass LV und Syntace einfach zusammengehören.

Begeistert bin ich auch noch immer, schau mir das 301 seid dem MK1 an, war mir aber immer zu teuer, ehrlich gesagt. Nachdem mir dann mein Bergamont Threesome Rahmen gebrochen ist, hab ich den Entschluss gefasst, dass nächste wird ohne Kompromisse gekauft. 
Jetzt hab ich mein MK8 seid einem Jahr und bin noch immer begeistert!!!


----------



## cypoman (27. Mai 2011)

Nach zwei FSR Stumbjumper von Specialized nun mein erstes LV 301. 

Ich bin sowas von begeistert


----------



## mokka_ (27. Mai 2011)

willkommen


----------



## rayc (29. Mai 2011)

... weil das 301mk9/160 sich einfach nur geil fährt! 

nachteilig ist, das die Home-Trails jetzt langweilig sind. 

ray


----------



## dre (30. Mai 2011)

... moin, moin, ich noch mal.

Ich bin am WE wieder mit meinem MK8 unterwegs gewesen, begeistert natürlich, und habe ein paar Bergsprints bzw. Bergattacken trainiert. Im Dämpfer habe ich immer etwas mehr Druck, als es der Indikator am Bike für normal und richtig anzeigen würde. Fahre also mit einem etwas strafferen Hinterbau, wohl weil ich auch nach wie vor auch ein überzeugten Hardtailfahrer und Fan bin. Und wenn man dann so bei steilen Rampen richtig reintritt und im Wiegetritt auch noch ordentlich am Lenker zieht, bleibt der Hinterbau wirklich erstaunlich ruhig und gelassen. Obwohl der Dämpfer nicht blockiert ist. Diesen kleinen Hebel habe ich auch bei Alpentouren oder sonst wo in den letzten 12 Monaten vielleicht 5 mal umgelegt, davon 2 mal um zu schauen ob es auch funktioniert. Es ist also kein Vergleich zu meinem Canyon, oder anderen Bikes die ich so schon bewegt habe.
Dies beeindruckt mich doch sehr.
Wenn es dann über einen Trail wieder bergab geht, Gabel öffnen und los. Der Hinterbau macht bereitwillig sofort mit. Nicht wie eine Sänfte, aber gut kontrollierbar, was ja aber auch dem erhöhten Druck im Dämpfer geschuldet ist.

Die Tour die ich am WE gefahren bin, bin ich 3 Tage zuvor mit einem Cube Stereo (vergleichbarer Aufbau, vergleichbare Größe, das Cube ist aber fast 1 Kg schwerer) gefahren. Zwischen beiden Rahmen liegen Welten, um nicht zu sagen, ganze Galaxien. Die Ruhe die ein LV mit sich bringt ist wirklich unglaublich. Das Canyon Nerve AM mag da noch am ehesten herankommen. Aber unter dem Strich ist das MK8 deutlich überlegen. Zumindest ich bin auf dem LV viel entspannter unterwegs, ermüdungsfreier und somit auch "besser" und eben stets konzentrierter. Schwierige Passagen auf den Trails lassen sich dann auch noch nach 4 - 5 Stunden Tour gut meistern. Und schon macht Biken natürlich noch mehr Spaß als sonst.

So, das waren jetzt noch mal ein paar ganz individuelle, wenig objektive und eigentlich nicht vergleichbare, für den Rest der Welt völlig uninteressante und unbrauchbare Anmerkungen von mir. Wie immer ...


----------



## fatz (30. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> nachteilig ist, das die Home-Trails jetzt langweilig sind.


da hilft nur noch umziehen.


----------



## rayc (30. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> da hilft nur noch umziehen.



München ist grausam-flach, da kann man ja gleich nach Berlin oder Hamburg  ziehen 

Bin immer nur ungern nach München zum Arbeiten gefahren, ich mag einfach kein ödes Flachland.

Wenn alles gut geht, gehts jetzt übers lange Wochenende in die Vogesen.
Die verblockten Trails in den Vogesen, waren der Grund warum ich seit 2 Jahren ein neues Bike gesucht hatte.
Jetzt muss das 301 beweisen ob es mehr kann.
Schauen wir mal ob der Fahrer mithalten kann 

ray


----------



## fatz (30. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> München ist grausam-flach, da kann man ja gleich nach Berlin oder Hamburg  ziehen


stimmt. deswegen wohn ich da ja nicht. ausserdem ist's zu weit vom gebirge 
weg. rosenheim ist da deutlich besser. da ist's zwar auch flach, aber die alpen 
beginnen vor der haustuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M202 (30. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> ....
> Bin immer nur ungern nach München zum Arbeiten gefahren, ich mag einfach kein ödes Flachland.
> ......
> ray


 
Wer arbeite auch schon gern. Klar, musst ein bischen weiter nach Süden, z.B. wie der Fatz in Kolbermoor, bei mir im Ammertal (südwestlich von MUC) oder dazwischen und alles wird gut .

Trotzdem wünsch ich dir viel Spass in den Vogesen


----------



## Schreiner (30. Mai 2011)

vogesen sind sehr geil, die trails dort sind in der tat stellenweise extrem verblockt.
Viel Spaß steht bei uns für Sonntag auch noch auf dem Speiseplan


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Juni 2011)

Interessanter Fred! Fast alle schreiben über Ersatzteiversorgung und Kundenzufriedenheit (Service). Ich schaue gerade nach einem upgrade für mein AMR+, werde aber in erster Linie nach dem Fahrverhalten entscheiden. 

Was ich suche sind gute Bergaufeigenschaften im Trail, Quirlichkeit, satt bergab (Stufen bis 50cm reichen mir) verbunden mitten starkem Vortrieb auf Forstwegen. 

Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Pfälzerwald, d. h. schon traillastig. Touren so 30-80 km mit ordentlich Hm. 

Werde ich da mit einem Liteville glücklich oder soll ich den Quatsch mit dem Fahrverhalten einfach vergessen?


----------



## Muffley (4. Juni 2011)

ok, schauen wir uns Dein Anforderungsprofil mal an:
- gut bergauf: check, da liegt das 301 unter den Top 3, ich kenne kein Fully, das besser bergauf geht
- quirlig: check, bitte auf die richtige Rahmenlänge achten und eher den kürzeren nehmen
- satt bergab: kommt darauf an wie Du das meinst. Der Hinterbau des 301 ist nicht plüschig sondern eher straff und effizient, trotzdem liegt es aus meiner Sicht satt im Trail. 50 cm Stufen sind kein Problem und auch einen 1 m Drop hält der Rahmen jederzeit aus.
- starker Vortrieb: check, der Hinterbau stabilisiert sich unter Kettenzug und wippt kaum noch, trotzdem werden Schläge und Unebenheiten ausgefiltert. Ich habe mir aus diesem Grund extra ein leichtes 301 für Marathonrennen aufgebaut und bin super zufrieden damit.

Also aus meiner Sicht solltest Du mit dem 301 glücklich werden.


----------



## Elztalbiker (4. Juni 2011)

Muffley schrieb:


> ok, schauen wir uns Dein Anforderungsprofil mal an:
> - gut bergauf: check, da liegt das 301 unter den Top 3, ich kenne kein Fully, das besser bergauf geht
> - quirlig: check, bitte auf die richtige Rahmenlänge achten und eher den kürzeren nehmen
> - satt bergab: kommt darauf an wie Du das meinst. Der Hinterbau des 301 ist nicht plüschig sondern eher straff und effizient, trotzdem liegt es aus meiner Sicht satt im Trail. 50 cm Stufen sind kein Problem und auch einen 1 m Drop hält der Rahmen jederzeit aus.
> ...



- quirlig:  check, genauer wäre, das 301 ist ein überaus quirliges Bike.  
                           Die Quirligkeit nimmt nochmals bei Verwenung eines kürzeren
                           Rahmens und/oder kürzeren Vorbaus spürbar zu.
             Fahr es Probe - Du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Juni 2011)

Ja, in den einschlägigen Tests liest sich das auch so. Bin vor Jahren mal eins Probe gefahren, da hatte ich aber kaum Ahnung vom Mtb-fahren. Saß jetzt beim Stadler auf einem. Konnte da ja nur in der Halle rumkurven, was mir aber auffiel, war das messerscharfe Fahrgefühl im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern. Ähnlich wie bei meinem MINI. Da weiß ich immer wo ich bin. 

Der Preis ist natürlich schon happig. Von den Ergebnissen hr kommt so ein Slide schon nahe heran, zum halben Preis! Das Remedy käme nur als 9er (ohne Carbon) in Betracht, kostet dann aber auch über 3500. 

Also: Stimmt die Loblieder über das Fahrverhalten an und überzeugt mich!


----------



## kalaus (4. Juni 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Was ich suche sind gute Bergaufeigenschaften im Trail, Quirlichkeit, satt bergab (Stufen bis 50cm reichen mir) verbunden mitten starkem Vortrieb auf Forstwegen. Werde ich da mit einem Liteville glücklich oder soll ich den Quatsch mit dem Fahrverhalten einfach vergessen?


eigentlich ein klarer Kandidat für fast alles vor Mk8:
zu Teil deutlich leichter und agiler, höherer Langstreckenkomfort, sehr gut über den ganzen Bereich arbeitende Federung,nicht nur Racefullyhinterbau. Wippt mit Kugellager minimal mehr als mit Gleitlager, wenn eher Marathon gefragt also Mk4-7, auch des Gewichts wegen, ist bis zu 160g leichter als Mk8. Durch das Liteville typische System  (Oberrohrlänge ist maßgeblich) einfacher anzupassen. Wer auf Featuritis verzichten kann....
gruß klaus


----------



## Elztalbiker (4. Juni 2011)

@hardtfahrer: Natürlich ist der Preis happig, aber dass sollte Dir dein Grinsen bei und nach der Fahrt schon wert sein! Ich habe das Geld auch nicht gerade aus dem Ärmel schütteln können. Neu wirst Du um die 3500 Euro für nen 301 MK8/9 nicht drum herum kommen - da fängt es erst an. Wenn es günstiger sein muss, würde ich nach einem guten gebrauchten Rahmen Ausschau halten - also MK4 bis MK8. Die Garantie geht auch bei nem gebrauchten Rahmen auf Dich über.  

Gruß Dirk


----------



## waldhase (4. Juni 2011)

Fährt hier auch jemand das Liteville mit 120mm? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit?
Vielen Dank.
WH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Stussi (4. Juni 2011)

will endlich mein Liteville.. argh... Nächste Woche ist es soweit


----------



## cypoman (4. Juni 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Fährt hier auch jemand das Liteville mit 120mm? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit?
> Vielen Dank.
> WH



Ich, seit 2 Wochen !!! Bin so was von begeistert !!! Passt alles Perfekt, der Vortrieb ist genial  

Und für mein Einsatzgebiet reichen mir die 120 mm vollkommen aus. Wenn es doch mal mehr werden soll, wird es auf 140 mm umgebaut.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Juni 2011)

Loblied die nächste:

Ich hab meinen MK9 Rahmen jetzt zwei Wochen, hab alle Teile von meinem Stereo 08 umgebaut.

Es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, rauf wie runter geht besser als vorher!

Einer der wenigen Fälle, wo der Ruf ( HYPE!) eines Produkts voll gerechtfertigt ist.

Wenn du das Geld nicht vom Essen deiner Kinder absparen musst, mach es!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juni 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld nicht vom Essen deiner Kinder absparen musst, mach es!



Kein schlechter Gedanke! Ein gesunder MitteleuropÃ¤er kann sowieso eine Mahlzeit tÃ¤glich ausfallen lassen. Schaunmermal. 

Nee, ist mehr ein grundsÃ¤tzlicher Gedanke mit dem Preis. Wenn etwas einen echten Mehrwert bringt, ist es auch mehr Wert! FÃ¼r mich unsinnig wÃ¤ren eine XTR-Kurbel o.Ã¤.. FÃ¼r die paar Gramm weniger bekomme ich dann einen Herzinfakt, wenn ich ein neues Kettenblatt oder Ritzelpaket brauche. Nee, danke. XT wÃ¼rde mir reichen. WÃ¼rde aber gern mit 150mm vorne und VariostÃ¼tze ohne Carbon unter 12kg bleiben. Da rechne ich schon mit 4700-5000 â¬. Finde, dass ist objektiv viel Geld. Subjektiv auch.

AuÃerdem bin ich statistisch in meiner zweiten LebenshÃ¤lfte, da werde ich nicht mehr so viele RÃ¤der kaufen, mit denen ich mich die steinigen Pfade unvernÃ¼nftig schnell runter begebe. Da will ich auch nix,was mein GeborgenheitsgefÃ¼hl irgendwie einschrÃ¤nken kÃ¶nnte.

Andererseits: Wenn ich ein nahezu perfektes Rad fahre. habe ich keine Ausreden fÃ¼r Fahrfehler mehr parat? 

Werde wohl mal eine ProbefahrtmÃ¶gl. suchen. Bei meinem Stammschrauber sieht es leider schlecht aus, da dieser aus betriebswirtschaftlichen GrÃ¼nden sich keine Litevilles mehr als Proberad hinstellen will/kann. Kennt Ihr eine MÃ¶glichkeit in der NÃ¤he von Neustadt/WeinstraÃe?

Edit: Habe gerade myliteville gefunden und festgestellt, dass herunterscollen echte Erkenntnisse bringt.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. Juni 2011)

"Andererseits: Wenn ich ein nahezu perfektes Rad fahre. habe ich keine Ausreden für Fahrfehler mehr parat? "

Tja, den Effekt hab ich auch schon festgestellt.

Das soll uns aber nicht davon abhalten. Schliesslich kann man nicht nur das Bike tunen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2011)

Ah, die Badehose kann also nix dafür, wenn man nicht schwimmen kann............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. Juni 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nee, ist mehr ein grundsÃ¤tzlicher Gedanke mit dem Preis. Wenn etwas einen echten Mehrwert bringt, ist es auch mehr Wert! FÃ¼r mich unsinnig wÃ¤ren eine XTR-Kurbel o.Ã¤.. FÃ¼r die paar Gramm weniger bekomme ich dann einen Herzinfakt, wenn ich ein neues Kettenblatt oder Ritzelpaket brauche. Nee, danke. XT wÃ¼rde mir reichen. WÃ¼rde aber gern mit 150mm vorne und VariostÃ¼tze ohne Carbon unter 12kg bleiben. Da rechne ich schon mit 4700-5000 â¬. Finde, dass ist objektiv viel Geld. Subjektiv auch.



XTR-Kurbel spart gegenÃ¼ber XT knapp 70 g, komplett 100 g. Da es diese zur Zeit sehr gÃ¼nstig gibt (Umstieg auf 10fach bei vielen) lohnt sich das durchaus...
Ohne Carbon und 150er sub 12: das wird sehr schwierig, auÃer du willst z.B. superleichte Reifen verbauen, das ist aber gemogelt.
Ich hab meins mit 140/150 auf 12,7 kg mit Reverb, XTR komplett, Carbonlenker, Chris King/Flow, alle Schrauben Alu oder Titan.
unter 12 geht nur mit massiven EinbuÃen in der Performance, z.B. mit Rocket Ron 2,25" (2x 410 g) statt Fat Albert 2,4" (2x 770 g) (-520 g), Schaumgriffen statt Syntace Moto (- 80 g), nem superleichten Sattel statt Aliante (-100 g), Klickpedalen mit Titan statt Plattform mit Stahlachse (-150 g) wÃ¼rde Ã¼ber 800 g sparen, aber zu welchem Preis?

mit XT 10fach (!) bekommst du auf jeden Fall "Leichtbauprobleme", guck dir mal die Gewichte der 10fach Kassetten an! => XT nur 9fach, wenn's auch auf das Gewicht ankommt!


----------



## PaulG (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Martin!

Weil du schon mehrmals geschrieben hast dass deinen 301 Aufbau die unterste Gewichtsgrenze für dich erreicht hat und du es scheinbar 
leichter möchtest (Schraubentuning... ), ein hypothetischer Vorschlag:
Tune/CxRay/ZTR Alpine Laufradsatz mit zB 2.25-er Fat Alberts TLR Trailstar, Tubeless gefahren mit niedrigem Druck. 

Jetzt: CK/Flow 1765, Schläuche 256, 2x FA 2.4 1520 -> 3541 gr.
Vorschlag: Tune/Alpine/CxRay 1330, Rimtape+Ventile 26, Latexmilch 100, 2x FA 2.25 1310 (Angabe, nicht ausgewogen) -> 2766 gr.

Also: 800 gr. weniger sind auch ohne RoRo's möglich.
Geht meiner Meinung nach für deinen (Tour) Einsatz, du hast das 901 jetzt als Enduro.

Gruß,

Paul
der-diese-Woche-auch-wieder-LV-fahrt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> XTR-Kurbel spart gegenüber XT knapp 70 g, komplett 100 g. Da es diese zur Zeit sehr günstig gibt (Umstieg auf 10fach bei vielen) lohnt sich das durchaus...
> Ohne Carbon und 150er sub 12: das wird sehr schwierig, außer du willst z.B. superleichte Reifen verbauen, das ist aber gemogelt.
> Ich hab meins mit 140/150 auf 12,7 kg mit Reverb, XTR komplett, Carbonlenker, Chris King/Flow, alle Schrauben Alu oder Titan.
> unter 12 geht nur mit massiven Einbußen in der Performance, z.B. mit Rocket Ron 2,25" (2x 410 g) statt Fat Albert 2,4" (2x 770 g) (-520 g), Schaumgriffen statt Syntace Moto (- 80 g), nem superleichten Sattel statt Aliante (-100 g), Klickpedalen mit Titan statt Plattform mit Stahlachse (-150 g) würde über 800 g sparen, aber zu welchem Preis?
> ...



Hab ich fast befürchtet, aber noch keinen Konfigurator grefunden, mit dem ich das Gewicht überschlagen kann. Gibt es irgendwo eine Sammlung mit Ausstattungen und Gewichtstabellen?

Bei XTR sind mir die Folgekosten bei 4-500 km in dem sandigen Pfälzerwald einfach zu hoch, zumal ich außer bei Eis immer fahre. Das geht schon aufs Material. 12,5 kg wären aber auch noch o.k.

150mm vorne hätte ich schon gern. FOX wäre ideal, aber schweineteuer im Einzelkauf, Relvelation Ti Dualposition  sollte aber auch nicht schlecht gehen.

Meine 140mm jetzt nutze ich komplett (vielleicht schlechte Fahrtechnik oder zu schnell ), FA vorne ist Pflicht, NN hinten o.k., alles andere halte ich für bzgl. des Gewichts für geschummelt (Radon: Test 12,2 mit Reverb und FA/NN, Realität: ab 12,4 ohne Reverb mit RocketRon v/h, nicht mal RacingRalph für ein AM ).

Nochmals zum Loblieb "Fahrverhalten": Ich wiege leichte 68kg. Bislang wurde mir mitgeteilt, das wäre ideal für LV, da dann der Dämpfer ganz luschig gestellt werden kann und  damit besser anspricht. Trifft das zu?


----------



## supasini (6. Juni 2011)

schöne Idee, aber 

1. kommen mir keine tune-Naben an's Rad
2. tubeless kommt mir nicht ans Rad. Ist mir absolut unsympathisch, hab schon zuviel Probleme damit mitbekommen und leichter ist es auch in Wirklichkeit nicht, glaub kaum, dass ich mit nur 50 mL Milch/LR hinkäme...
3. will ich unbedingt bei den breiten Reifen bleiben, für LowPressure-Riding sind damit auch die Flows als Felge gesetzt (fahre 1,3-1,4 bar)

=> der wirklich leichtere LRS geht nur mit DT 240s, aber die King ist einfach mein technischer Traum 

Mein 901 bekommt tatsächlich nen leichteren LRS als das 301: da werden 240s mit 36er Zahnscheiben, CXRay, Alunippel und Flows verbaut. 

nene, leichter geht, aber das will ich dann nicht. Hab schon Teile gewälzt (im Kopf) ohne Ende. Wenn wird mein 301 schwerer, weil mir die Performance der Luftgabel auf die Nüsse geht. 




PaulG schrieb:


> Hi Martin!
> 
> Weil du schon mehrmals geschrieben hast dass deinen 301 Aufbau die unterste Gewichtsgrenze für dich erreicht hat und du es scheinbar
> leichter möchtest (Schraubentuning... ), ein hypothetischer Vorschlag:
> ...


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2011)

@supasini

deine Ausführungen sind mir absolut sympathisch... könnte von mir kommen 
Ich überlege auch die ganze Zeit rum, was ich leichter machen könnte, und hinterher wird's nur schwerer. Letzte Woche hab ich erst wieder einen sinnlosen Leichtbauversuch am 901 (Talas 180) rückgängig gemacht... ebenfalls weil mir mit deinen Worten die Performance auf die nicht vorhandenen Nüsse gegangen ist. 

Nur bei deine Tubeless Verweigerung kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen! Ich fahre auf 2 Flow LRS Maxxis DH-UST Reifen und hatte noch gar nie Probleme damit. Milch hab ich für "dornige Notfälle" v.a. im Urlaub 50ml drin, aber eigentlich braucht man's hier in heimischen Gefilden nicht, weil die DH-Karkasse so dermaßen dick ist, dass es schon ganz blöd laufen muss um damit einen Platten zu kassieren. Lowpressure Riding geht damit super... gestern hatte ich aus Angst vor den superglitschigen Steinen in den Vogesen noch höchstens 1/2 Bar drin. Mit Schlauch wäre das nicht gegangen, das hätte dem Gefühl nach mindestens 5 Mal einen Snakebite gegeben. Tubeless hat's wunderbar gehalten und ich hatte dank dem niedrigen Luftdruck dann doch mehr Grip als gedacht/befürchtet. 
Mein Tipp... einfach die Tubeless-Geschichte nochmal ausprobieren! Bringt imho viel. Und die DH-Karkassen geb ich auch nicht mehr dem Leichtbau preis, auch wenn sie doppelt so schwer sind wie normale Reifen. Der funktionelle Gewinn ist einfach zu groß


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2011)

Nach fast 5 Jahren Tubeless will ich nix anderes mehr.
Man muss sich wirklich nur mal intensiv damit beschäftigen.
(Leider klemmt es oft schon bei der Reifenmontage)


----------



## dre (6. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ...1. kommen mir keine tune-Naben an's Rad
> ...



... schon mal über lange Zeit welche gefahren?

Kann ich nur empfehlen, besonders auch bzgl. einem sehr guten Service durch tune (...eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## Muffley (6. Juni 2011)

so ist es, tubeless rules! Und wenn man's mal begriffen hat, kriegt man sogar widerspenstige Kandidaten wie diverse Conti-Reifen oder papierdünne Rocket Ron dicht. 

Maxxis ist eh kein Problem, rauf auf die Felge, einmal aufpumpen, Luft wieder raus, etwas Milch rein, Luftdruck einstellen, fertig.

Es schwirrt im Internet so ein Video von Stan von Notubes rum, wo er zeigt wie man's richtig macht. Wenn man seine Tips befolgt, ist der Erfolg eigentlich garantiert.


----------



## kalaus (6. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Mein 901 bekommt tatsächlich nen leichteren LRS als das 301: da werden 240s mit 36er Zahnscheiben, CXRay, Alunippel und Flows verbaut.


genau den LRS hatte ich vergangenes Jahr im 301Mk8, allerdings mit Fatal Bert. Die waren als Allrounder va im Matsch einfach besser.
Sogar bei denen haben 50-60ml Milch gereicht, allzu heiß wurde es ja nicht, deswegen war im Herbst wohl noch genug Milch drin. Low pressure ist ja normal,  den deutlich geringeren Rollwiderstand bei tubeless gibts da gratis dazu. Nur unter Fatal Bert und Co würde ich nicht gehen, da gabs öfter neue Reifen... 
Was ihr immer gegen die Rev DP Air habt? Brauchts das halbe Kilo zur Lyrik Coil wirklich?
klaus


----------



## Elztalbiker (6. Juni 2011)

2 x FA 2,4 beim ersten Versuch ein Wenig nach Stans Anleitung (auf Spühlwasser habe ich verzichtet) tubeless aufgezogen und fertig. War nach Schütteln und 2 mal Aufpumpen dicht.  Geht problemlos - nur gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht, da ich noch auf weitere Teile warte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (6. Juni 2011)

hey, es gibt einen eigenen LV Reifen-Thread. 

Ich fahre Tubeless mit normalen Reifen und Milch seit 3 Jahren.
No Probs, nur die Montage mit der Standpumpe ist kein Spass.

ray


----------



## Teguerite (12. Juni 2011)

Apropos Gute Gründe ...

Wie läuft denn das bei Liteville, man kauft sich einen Rahmen, und bastelt dann die einzeln erstandenen Komponenten selbst zusammen, oder geht Ihr in einen Shop der die Marke führt, und lasst euch alles zusammen zimmern?

Bei den üblichen Marken mit Fertigbikes ist es doch so, dass diese immer billiger sind, als die Summe aller Komponenten daran. Wird man als Liteville Fahrer daher nicht arm?

Ich frage hier weil ich das 101er nicht übel finde ;-)


----------



## philpil (13. Juni 2011)

Es kommt darauf an, es gibt Shops die fertige LVs vertreiben, aber die die ich bislang gesehen haben waren jedenfalls keine Schnaeppchen. Ich denke der Grossteil der LV Fahrer wissen was sie wollen und das ist in der Regel kein Rad von der Stange. Du kaufst also idR die Teile einzeln und zahlst Aftermarket Preise, was sicherlich nicht guenstig ist - dafuer hast du dann aber deine Wunschteile und musst nicht noch Laufraeder, Lenker etc. tauschen (lassen). Ich habs bei meinem jedenfalls so gemacht und ein vergleichbares 101 haette ca. 1000-1500 mehr gekostet (hatte mehrere Angebote eingeholt); dafuer dann eben vom Haendler aufgebaut. Viel Glueck bei der Suche nach dem Rahmen, der ist naemlich z.Zt. fast ueberall vergriffen. Im Bikemarkt steht aber noch ein schwarzes 101 M soweit ich weiss, fertig aufgebaut und mit einer Thor ausgestattet -- kann ich persoenlich empfehlen!


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2011)

welches 101?

das 101fx ist ncoh olieferbar
das "normale" 101 ist nicht mehr auf der Homepage von LV geführt.

Zu deiner Frage...
die meisten bauen wohl selbst auf
es gibt aber genügend andere, die es in einem Laden aufbauen lassen.
neben den in der Bike abgedruckten Händlern gibt es auf der Homepage von LV noch einige mehr, die die Rahmen führen.
Dazu kann dir eigentlich jeder Händler mit Syntace Kundennummer ein Liteville bestellen (Ausnahme: anderer Händler im unmittelbaren Umkreis mit Gebietsschutz)


----------



## Teguerite (13. Juni 2011)

Danke Euch beiden.
Ich warte noch bis Ende Saison ab und entscheide mich dann, je nach dem ob LV im Hardtailsektor noch mal in die Gänge kommt.

@philpil
Bikes brauche ich jungfräulich 
Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (13. Juni 2011)

Von Alutech kommt in absehbarer Zeit ein 101 Klon. Das wird sicher sehr viel schneller gehen als bei LV. Es sei denn du bekommst noch einen gebrauchten Rahmen.


----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2011)

Jehova!


----------



## wildermarkus (14. Juni 2011)

Und das von Spirit


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

Wo er aber recht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. Juni 2011)

Das war jetzt aber kein Freifahrtsschein euch andere Rahmen als Liteville zu kaufen  

Schade es den 101 nicht mehr gibt, jetzt muss ich im Winter einen Baum Extensa - Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## Teguerite (14. Juni 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Schade es den 101 nicht mehr gibt, jetzt muss ich im Winter einen Baum Extensa - Rahmen kaufen.





Die sind sich aber nicht sonderlich ähnlich?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. Juni 2011)

Richtig erkannt. Müssen sie auch nicht. Zumal mein 301 vom Aufbau nicht so verschieden ist. 

geplant war ein Hardtail: 101 oder was aus Titan. Das 101 wäre die Verknunftslösung gewesen.


----------



## uphillking (14. Juni 2011)

Gibt aber weiß Gott schönere Titan Rahmen als dieser.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. Juni 2011)

In welcher Hinsicht ? Habe bisher nur den Cubano in Echt gesehen. Eriksen, IF, Mawis und Crisp habe ich auch noch nicht ganz verdrängt.


----------



## bipus (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Community, hallo Liteviller,

ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Mountainbike - habe in den 90ger mit Stevens angefangen und bin lange Jahre ein Canyonier gewesen. Die Bikes, egal ob Hardtail oder Fully, waren alle nicht schlecht und haben lange ihren Dienst getan. Seit Oktober 2010 fahre ich ein LV 301 MK8 140mm + Tales 150mm. Und was soll ich sagen - es ist bei jedem Ausritt immer wieder das gleiche unbeschreibliche Gefühl - unwahrscheinlich gut unterwegs zu sein - egal ob up - oder down.
Trails die ich mit dem Nerve XC immer unsicher unterwegs war - fliege ich mit dem 301 runter. Die Stabilität und der sagenhafte Geradeauslauf bügelt fast alles weg. Einfach super. 
Ich danke den Herren und Damen von Syntace / Liteville für Ihre kreativen Fähigkeiten solche Rahmen zu bauen.

Gruß bipus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arthur80 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Liteviller,

bin hier neu im Forum, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich bin auf  der Suche nach einen Liteville 301 (MK8 o. 9) Größe S am besten mit 140mm. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal auf eines setzen kann. 
Bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob ich eines in M oder S brauche.

Wohne in Nbg.

Schon mal Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ciao


----------



## mkamp (26. Juni 2011)

philpil schrieb:


> Ich denke der Grossteil der LV Fahrer wissen was sie wollen und das ist in der Regel kein Rad von der Stange. Du kaufst also idR die Teile einzeln und zahlst Aftermarket Preise, was sicherlich nicht guenstig ist - dafuer hast du dann aber deine Wunschteile und musst nicht noch Laufraeder, Lenker etc. tauschen (lassen).!



Hat man auch als Anfängerschrauber eine Chance sich ein 301 selbst aufzubauen?

Was sind denn so die schwierigsten Aktivitäten? Würde meine Fähigkeiten(?) Gerne mal gedanklich daran verproben?

Wie hoch sind denn die Chancen etwas wirklich dramatisch kaputt zu machen?? Z.b. etwas was den Rahmen schädigt, oder mich?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2011)

Mehr kaputt machen als an einem anderen Rad kannst Du auch nicht - aber sofern Du bisher noch keine Erfahrung hast, lass den Selbstversuch sein.
Bau es entweder mit einem Kumpel auf, der Ahnung hat oder in einem guten Radladen. Bring ein 6-Pack mit und lass Dir die einzelnen Schritte erklären (ein guter Radladen macht das in der Regel auch - sofern Du nicht zum ersten Mal dort auftauchst - aber wenn Du den Rahmen dort kaufst, sollte das gehen - sonst bist Du im falschen Laden)
Ich habe das schon mit vielen Freunden so gemacht - die hatten jeweils etwas gelernt und ein vernünftiges Rad und ich hatte auch meinen Spaß.
Oder frag einen hier aus dem Forum der in Deiner Nähe wohnt.


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. Juni 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Hat man auch als Anfängerschrauber eine Chance sich ein 301 selbst aufzubauen?
> 
> Was sind denn so die schwierigsten Aktivitäten? Würde meine Fähigkeiten(?) Gerne mal gedanklich daran verproben?
> 
> Wie hoch sind denn die Chancen etwas wirklich dramatisch kaputt zu machen?? Z.b. etwas was den Rahmen schädigt, oder mich?



Also, ich habe es allein mit diesem Forum als Hilfe gut hinbekommen. Habe zwar vor Ewigkeiten schonmal ein wenig geschraubt aber das waren noch Cantileverbremsen und Starrgabeln angesagt  Also mit gutem Werkzeug, Geduld und Vorsicht alles machbar!


----------



## Toolkid (27. Juni 2011)

Beim selbstschrauben:

Vor allem (im wahrsten Sinne des Ausdrucks) RTFM, am besten zweimal.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2011)

... und nicht verrückt machen lassen 
so ein liteville ist imho im vergleich ziemlich einfach aufzubauen! da muss nix mehr plangefräst werden (ist schon montagefertig vorbereitet), der steuersatz muss nicht eingepresst werden (nur die lager reinlegen, fertig), die drehmomente stehen praktischer weise neben den schrauben auf dem rahmen eingelasert (zumindest beim schwarz elox), die zughülle zum schaltwerk ist schon fertig durchgefädelt, ...
alles andere ist mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend, bzw. lässt sich mit einem blick ins manual rausfinden. 

spezialwerkzeug braucht man eigentlich keins bis auf das tool für die tretlager-schalen und evtl noch ein entlüftungskit für die bremse. ansonsten reicht ein anständiger satz inbusschlüssel, ein drehmomentschlüssel mit bitsatz und eine säge oder rohrschneider (fürs gabel-kürzen) aus. aber das sollte otto normal-biker imho eh zu hause haben 
ggf halt solche sachen wie gabel kürzen, konus einschlagen, und bremse entlüften vom bike-shop machen lassen, wenn du dich nicht traust.


----------



## dre (27. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und nicht verrückt machen lassen
> so ein liteville ist imho im vergleich ziemlich einfach aufzubauen! da muss nix mehr plangefräst werden (ist schon montagefertig vorbereitet), der steuersatz muss nicht eingepresst werden (nur die lager reinlegen, fertig), die drehmomente stehen praktischer weise neben den schrauben auf dem rahmen eingelasert (zumindest beim schwarz elox), die zughülle zum schaltwerk ist schon fertig durchgefädelt, ...
> alles andere ist mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend, bzw. lässt sich mit einem blick ins manual rausfinden.
> 
> ...



... du hast das Aufkleben "deiner" Superunterrohrfolie vergessen.


----------



## thetourist (27. Juni 2011)

Es gibt auch eine sehr gute Internetseite wo eine Anleitung steht, die hat mir damals auch geholfen. Aber wie Scylla schon meinte, nicht verrückt machen lassen, so schwierig ist das alles nicht.

Hier die Seite: http://www.mountainbike-page.de/liteville/aufbau_301.html



mkamp schrieb:


> Hat man auch als Anfängerschrauber eine Chance sich ein 301 selbst aufzubauen?
> 
> Was sind denn so die schwierigsten Aktivitäten? Würde meine Fähigkeiten(?) Gerne mal gedanklich daran verproben?
> 
> Wie hoch sind denn die Chancen etwas wirklich dramatisch kaputt zu machen?? Z.b. etwas was den Rahmen schädigt, oder mich?


----------



## dre (27. Juni 2011)

... zusammenfassend: in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Fang einfach an, schau dir die Anleitungen an, stell hier die eine oder andere Frage mehr (...hier werden sie geholfen) und dann wird das schon.

Man lernt viel und irgendwie ist es dann doch auch ein anderes, ganz besonderes Bike. Nur bitte ordentliches Werkzeug nutzen und kein Murksdingsbumgedöns, ordentliches Fett, ordentliche Mucke beim Schrauben, ein ordentliches Bier nach dem erbrachten Tagewerk und über jedes montierte Teil freuen.

Also los geht´s und viel Spaß dabei. melde dich, wenn es nicht weiter geht.


----------



## Wastegate (29. Juli 2011)

bipus schrieb:


> Und was soll ich sagen - es ist bei jedem Ausritt immer wieder das gleiche unbeschreibliche Gefühl - unwahrscheinlich gut unterwegs zu sein - egal ob up - oder down.
> Trails die ich mit dem Nerve XC immer unsicher unterwegs war - fliege ich mit dem 301 runter. Die Stabilität und der sagenhafte Geradeauslauf bügelt fast alles weg. Einfach super.




Ich glaube das liegt wohl eher an den neueren Gabel und Dämpferelementen die du wohl in deinem neuen Bike hast .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2011)

noch ein guter Grund:


----------



## mokka_ (30. Juli 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> noch ein guter Grund:


----------



## Wastegate (30. Juli 2011)

Liteville = total überbewertet und vieeeel zu teuer fürs gebotene !

Aber schmeißt eure Kohle mal weiter zum Fenster raus im glauben was besonderes zu fahren.

Gruß ein ehemaliger 301 MK 7 Besitzer


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Juli 2011)

Einfach geil!!!!

ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖLLLLLL!!!! Mehr ÖÖÖÖÖL fürs Feuer!!!


----------



## dre (31. Juli 2011)

Popcorn her ...


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Liteville = total überbewertet und vieeeel zu teuer fürs gebotene !
> 
> ..



Ist das jetzt auf dein BMC TF bezogen? 
Der Vergleich würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. Juli 2011)

Dann macht das einfach via PN oder in einem dedizierten Thread. Hat in diesem nichts verloren. Danke.


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2011)

Ein weiterer guter Grund ein Liteville zu fahren...

... man hat auch, wenn man gerade nicht fährt, immer was zu Lachen


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (31. Juli 2011)

immer wieder schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastegate (31. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ein weiterer guter Grund ein Liteville zu fahren...
> 
> ... man hat auch, wenn man gerade nicht fährt, immer was zu Lachen




Immer die gleiche Leier......


----------



## Snevern (1. August 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Liteville = total überbewertet und vieeeel zu teuer fürs gebotene !
> 
> Aber schmeißt eure Kohle mal weiter zum Fenster raus im glauben was besonderes zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß ein ehemaliger 301 MK 7 Besitzer




Dann schreib mal Los warum es so ist???


----------



## dpunkt (1. August 2011)

ja, mach mal


----------



## robertg202 (1. August 2011)

@Wastegate: Warum schreibst Du sowas?

A.: Dir ist fad weil Dein Chef auf Urlaub ist und Du jetzt nicht weißt, ob der blaue Ordner in das linke oder das rechte Regal gehört. Um nichts falsch zu machen sitzt Du jetzt einfach vor dem Computer und surfst im Internet.

B.: Deine Lieblings-XXX-Seite funktioniert grad nicht - blöderweise kam mittendrin die Fehlermeldung, und jetzt hast Du schlechte Laune (verständlicherweise!)

C.: Deine Mutter/Stiefmutter/Freundin/Frau/ Dein Lebensgefährte (ich kenne Deine Lebensumstände nicht) haben Dich gerade gemaßregelt, weil Du in der Wohnung schon wieder die Schuhe angelassen hast - und jetzt mußt Du schnell Dampf ablassen

D.: Dein Dreirad ist nicht von Liteville, daher bist Du allen Liteville-Fahrern Ihr Sportgerät neidig (Du schreibst auch in Porsche-foren "Porsche ist total überbewertet und viel zu teuer" und beschimpfst auch gerne vorbeigehende Passanten, die eine Omega-Uhr am Handgelenk tragen)

Also, erhelle uns: welche der vier Möglichkeiten beschreibt am ehesten Deine Motivation in diesem Forum zu posten?


----------



## scylla (1. August 2011)

âGesegnet seien jene, die nichts zu sagen haben und den Mund halten.â Oscar Wilde


----------



## 861markus (1. August 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Liteville = total überbewertet und vieeeel zu teuer fürs gebotene !
> 
> Aber schmeißt eure Kohle mal weiter zum Fenster raus im glauben was besonderes zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß ein ehemaliger 301 MK 7 Besitzer



Ja, ist ja alles richtig, mir aber völlig wurschd, weil ICH es mir locker leisten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (1. August 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Ja, ist ja alles richtig, mir aber völlig wurschd, weil ICH es mir locker leisten kann



jo, der Satz könnte auch von dre stammen. Aber du weißt schon, dass man hier für solche Sätze manchmal mächtig angepi$$t wird.


----------



## 861markus (1. August 2011)

dre schrieb:


> jo, der Satz könnte auch von dre stammen. Aber du weißt schon, dass man hier für solche Sätze manchmal mächtig angepi$$t wird.



ja mei, so lange das virtuelle Personen machen, die z.B. Bremsen auf coulombsche Reibung reduzieren, oder behaupten eine XXV Kammer passe nicht in ein 301, kann ich prima damit leben, oder noch besser formuliert:



scylla schrieb:


> Ein weiterer guter Grund ein Liteville zu fahren...
> 
> ... man hat auch, wenn man gerade nicht fährt, immer was zu Lachen


----------



## dpunkt (1. August 2011)

ich hoffe morgen gehts weiter. a guats nächtle


----------



## big prie (17. Oktober 2011)

HI
wollt mal fragen ,weil ich jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen .Is das 301 mk9 im hinterbau etwas bockig? 
    ""Weil dieser aber unter Kettenzug spürbar verhärtet, fehlt es ein wenig an Sensibilität. Straff agiert die 301-Kinematik auch im ruppigen Downhill; die Endprogression setzt früh ein.""


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ohje, das leidige Thema.
Es ist viel darüber geschrieben worden.

Sagen wir mal so:
Das mit dem Kettenzug stimmt, da ist nix dran zu rütteln.
Das mit der Sensibilität und der Endprogression wird oft bemängelt.
Dem einen taugt es (oder er kennt es nicht anders), dem andern nicht.
Für mich ist der Hinterbau nix.
Trotz der 160mm ist das 301 kein Endurobike, eher ein wenidiges Allmountain.

Am besten liest du hier mal etwas quer, es gibt auch eine Interessengemeinschaft die sich mit dem Dämpfer befasst.


----------



## fatz (17. Oktober 2011)

mit dem monach 4.2hv ist der hinterbau deutlich besser. mir taugt's jetzt. vorher ned so recht.......
edit: auch oder gerade wegen der 160er hebel.


----------



## dre (18. Oktober 2011)

Ein 140er LV 301 >= Mk8 ist das tollste vollgefederte Hardtail das ich je gefahren bin. Man muss es aber eben mögen.


----------



## big prie (18. Oktober 2011)

OK
danke .
Ich hab mal quer gelesen,ist wohl ein softes hardtail


----------



## rayc (18. Oktober 2011)

big prie schrieb:


> OK
> danke .
> Ich hab mal quer gelesen,ist wohl ein softes hardtail



Nö.

Definitiv NEIN!

Wenn man es mit einen Freerider oder Downhiller vergleicht, dann schon.
Ich komme eher aus der CC-Fully-Ecke.
Damit kann man es eher vergleichen, und man hat massig Reserven im verblockten und beim schnell fahren.
Es ist halt nicht plüschig sondern ein straffes Sport-Fahrwerk.

Genau das mag ich. 

ray


----------



## Spirit_Moon (18. Oktober 2011)

Könnt ihr euer Geschwurbel bitte in einen anderen, passenderen Thread verlegen. Davon gibt es ja genug. Oder erstellt einen neuen "Gute Gründe kein Liteville zu fahren. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. Oktober 2011)

Ein guter Grund ist einfach der, dass ich mir letztes Jahr ein All Mountain mit ein bisserl Federwegsreserven gekauft hab, und jetzt damit in den Bikepark kann, ohne mir Sorgen machen zu müssen!!

Das ist einfach *DAS* Argument schlechthin, bei allen Litevilles!!! Die Variabilität!!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. Oktober 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das ist einfach *DAS* Argument schlechthin, bei allen Litevilles!!! Die Variabilität!!


 
Dem stimm ich voll und ganz zu!
-Mein 601 hat nun fertig aufgebaut 14,7kg und ist in diesem Aufbau OHNE Kompromisse Bikeparktauglich
-Für einen Alpencross im Sommer werden lediglich leichtere Reifen aufgezogen,ansonsten bleibt das Bike wie es ist
Diesen Spagat im Einsatzbereich und dazu ein Gewicht das auch auf den Hometrails richtig Spaß macht hat bisher noch keines meiner Bikes so gut gemeistert
Krass fettes "DANKE" an Liteville für das 601 mit dem ich den größten Spaß ever an meinem Hobby habe


----------



## rayc (19. Oktober 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euer Geschwurbel bitte in einen anderen, passenderen Thread verlegen. Davon gibt es ja genug. Oder erstellt einen neuen "Gute Gründe kein Liteville zu fahren. Vielen Dank.



Hast du die vorherigen Post überhaupt gelesen?

Falls du kein straffes Sport-Fahrwerk magst, ist das 301 wohl das falsche Bike für dich.


@biker-wug, sehr schön auf den Punkt  gebracht. 
Das 301 ist sehr vielseitig, das sieht man schön an den vielen unterschiedlichen Aufbauten.

ray


----------



## ingoshome (19. Oktober 2011)

Tuts nicht zanken - hat eh jeder ein wenig recht!? - und was der Leser draus macht ist kannst eh oft nicht abschätzen .... aaaaalso ... Guter Grund fürs Liteville!?:

Ich bin vorher ein Epic S Works gefahren - tolles bike - aber ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass es mit mir überfordert ist und vieles habe ich dem bike zu Liebe nicht gemacht.

Das ist jetzt anders: habe ein bike zum Berg rauffahren und oben weiß ich, dass ich selbst der limitierende Faktor für's runterkommen bin. Nicht das bike. Ein guter Grund!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Hast du die vorherigen Post überhaupt gelesen?
> 
> Falls du kein straffes Sport-Fahrwerk magst, ist das 301 wohl das falsche Bike für dich.



Da scheinen die Schwierigkeiten eher bei dir zu liegen. Wie ich schon schrieb, euer Fahrwerks-Gelaber hat hier im Thread nichts zu suchen, da gibt es schon genug andere passende Threads für.

Edit: wäre schön wenn ZeFlo den Thread bereinigen bzw. umräumen könnte.


----------



## rayc (19. Oktober 2011)

Spirit, das Fahrwerk ist ein *GUTER *Grund für das 301.

Für mich sogar der Hauptgrund warum ich ein 301 fahre.
Deswegen gehört es meiner Meinung hier rein.

Wenn für dich andere Gründe zählen, habe ich kein Problem damit.
Respektiere aber bitte im Gegenzug abweichende Motivation für ein Liteville.

ray


----------



## Schreiner (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Oberpolizist Spirit, die letzten Wochen wächst da jemand über sich hinaus.

Um auch on Topic zu bleiben, weil es hält, leicht ist und dazu Bocksteif.


----------



## röma (19. Oktober 2011)

also ich jetzt auch noch:

ich habe ein MK6 und fahre es mit reichlich sag und wenig luft in den reifen vorne um 1bar  hinten 1.2- zum hochfahren auch mal 2. selbst wiede ich um die 68kg.

ich muss sagen das ist so geil das es grund genug wäre sich noch so ein rad zu kaufen.

meine kumpels sind auch immer ganz neidisch wenn sie beim hinterherfahren sehen das sich mein hinterbau beim hochkurbeln auf der waldautobahn nicht bewegt und bergab wie ein staubsuger auf dem trail liegt. gefühlte 160cm federweg, von der steifigkeit des rahmens fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an, habe noch ein altes sc bullit, das ist sowas von eine gummikuh dagegen....... ich hör jetzt auf.....

grüsse, marc


----------



## mokka_ (19. Oktober 2011)

es kann nur eines geben  die frage ist welches

meines 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (20. Oktober 2011)

*Gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren:*

*... weil es ein 301 in XXL gibt !*

*

*

*sowas gibt es nur von Liteville.*

*Meine Erwartungen an das 301 haben sich nach einer Saison ganz bestätigt: *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7686197&postcount=24

Vielen Dank an das Liteville-Forum wo ich viele wertvolle Informationen erhalten habe.
Ohne Euch hätte ich kein Liteville! (also ist das Forum der gute Grund ein Liteville zu fahren?)


----------



## myself (21. Oktober 2011)

Da schliesse ich mich doch auch mal mit nem Post an 

Nach nem Zufallstest des 301 im letzten Jahr am Gardasee hatte ich mich im letzten Jahr zu nem Cube Stereo durchgerungen um mir dieses Jahr doch ein 301 zu kaufen...

Warum? Weil ich auch nach 1200 km mit dem Stereo immer noch das LV Forum durchforstet habe und das 301 nicht aus dem Kopf bekommen habe.
Die Kiste ist einfach eine Allzweckwaffe und reicht für die Fahrt zur Arbeit, Waldautobahntouren mit meiner Freundin und vor allem auch für's Spielen 

Genial eben!

Grüße
Timo


----------



## Wastegate (21. Oktober 2011)

> Die Kiste ist einfach eine Allzweck*waffe*





Selten so ein Mist gelesen.Die Beweihräucherung hier nimmt ja derart groteske züge an ....
Glaubt ihr den Mist eigentlich den manche hier schreiben ?
Ich befürchte ja.


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Selten so ein Mist gelesen.Die Beweihräucherung hier nimmt ja derart groteske züge an ....
> Glaubt ihr den Mist eigentlich den manche hier schreiben ?
> Ich befürchte ja.



ich glaube gar nichts mehr... außer, dass ich mich durchaus gerne bewaffne, so scharf wie hier bisweilen geschossen wird 



myself schrieb:


> Allzweckwaffe


----------



## myself (21. Oktober 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Selten so ein Mist gelesen.Die Beweihräucherung hier nimmt ja derart groteske züge an ....
> Glaubt ihr den Mist eigentlich den manche hier schreiben ?
> Ich befürchte ja.



 Mist? Wieso? Ist halt ein tolles Sportgerät das MIR Spass macht..... Alles easy und Ernst ist so'ne Sache gelle


----------



## Dr.Struggle (21. Oktober 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Selten so ein Mist gelesen.Die Beweihräucherung hier nimmt ja derart groteske züge an ....
> Glaubt ihr den Mist eigentlich den manche hier schreiben ?
> Ich befürchte ja.


 
Hier braucht niemand was zu "glauben" hier "erfährt" jeder selbst was ein Liteville kann.
Du brauchst auch nichts zu befürchten,geh einfach biken mit deiner Kiste und hab Spaß! 
Und wenn du wieder frustriert bist dann verschon bitte das LV-Forum,such die Schuld bei dir oder deinem Bike oder geh zum Psycho-Onkel und frag ihn warum du bei Frust hierher kommst!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastegate (21. Oktober 2011)

> Hier braucht niemand was zu "glauben" hier "erfährt" jeder selbst was ein Liteville kann




Ich wusste es....

Totaler Realitätsverlust der liteville Fanboys


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man sich z.B. einen Deiner Kommentare unter einem Foto durchliest wo Du den Typen im Ernie Trikot "bewertest", dann weiss man ja was man von Deinem Geschriebsel halten kann...

Viel Spaß hier noch! Im N Forum und Alutech Forum warste noch nicht, wäre das nicht auch was für Dich?


----------



## Wastegate (21. Oktober 2011)

> Im N Forum und Alutech Forum warste noch nicht, wäre das nicht auch was für Dich?


Ne...ist uninteressant.

Nur die Liteville Sekte ist lohnenswert zu lesen.

Weiterselbstbeweiräuchern


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

@Karsten
in der Sache muss ich dir ja Recht geben 
Aber dieses Geflame auf persönlicher Ebene, das in diesem einstmals so netten Forum gerade überhand nimmt, geht mir (und wahrscheinlich nicht nur mir) momentan ziemlich auf den Senkel. In Wirklichkeit ist das eine Untertreibung, es geht mir nicht nur auf die Nerven, es ist einfach peinlich, ätzend, ekelhaft, blödsinnig und absolut unnötig! Ein bisschen Sarkasmus und Selbstironie hat noch niemandem geschadet, aber irgendwann ist der Bogen überspannt :kotz:
Muss das sein? 
Wenn einer damit anfängt, vielleicht einfach nicht immer weiter drauf eingehen? Man muss sich ja nicht auf dieselbe Ebene herab begeben, oder? 

Topic:
ein guter Grund ein Liteville zu fahren: in Real sind alle LV-Sektenmitglieder, die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, total nett, und beten keinesfalls abends bei Kerzenschein im Keller ihre Räder an  (oder vielleicht doch? man weiß ja nie... )


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Oktober 2011)

Die Zeugen Litevilles werden bald die Welt beherrschen 

Spass beiseite:

Überirdische Erfahrungsbekundungen neigen bei kritischen Konsumenten eher zu Misstrauen und Abneigung ggü. der Marke.

Ich glaube gerne, dass Liteville Räder gut sind, aber wie sie hier beheiligt und behimmelt werden, grenzt an Lächerlichkeit.

Ich lese hier nur noch von Waffen, Räder, die die bisherige Fahrtechnik und Grenzen ins Unermessliche potenzieren. Man fährt auch auf schlechteren Rädern gut, wenn man fahren kann, dies konnte ich hier im IBC-Forum oft genug feststellen.

Bevor ich eine Steilvorlage liefere: Dies würde ich auch schreiben, wenn ich kein N fahren würde, ich war noch nie Fanboy und das ist auch gut so.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich lese hier nur noch von Waffen, Räder, die die bisherige Fahrtechnik und Grenzen ins Unermessliche potenzieren. Man fährt auch auf schlechteren Rädern gut, wenn man fahren kann, dies konnte ich hier im IBC-Forum oft genug feststellen.



Es ist eine ganz normale menschliche Reaktion, und ein literarisches Stilmittel (Hyperbel) das sogar die alten Griechen und Lateiner benutzten, eine Aussage durch Übertreibung zu bekräftigen oder zu verdeutlichen. Wenn einem etwas besonders gut gefällt, dann sagt man das halt in besonders ausschweifenden oder überschwänglichen Worten. Das muss noch lange nichts mit Selbst- oder Bike-Beweihräucherung zu tun haben. Außerdem ist das "Gefallen" und dessen schriftliche Darlegung doch das Thema dieses Threads 

Also nicht immer alles wörtlich nehmen, und bis in die kleinste Haarschuppe zerpflücken. Danke


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Es ist eine ganz normale Reaktion, und ein literarisches Stilmittel das sogar die alten Griechen und Lateiner benutzten, eine Aussage durch Übertreibung zu bekräftigen oder zu verdeutlichen. Wenn einem etwas besonders gut gefällt, dann sagt man das halt in besonders ausschweifenden oder überschwänglichen Worten. Das muss noch lange nichts mit Selbst- oder Bike-Beweihräucherung zu tun haben. Außerdem ist das "Gefallen" und dessen schriftliche Darlegung doch das Thema dieses Threads
> 
> Also nicht immer alles wörtlich nehmen, und bis in die kleinste Haarschuppe zerpflücken. Danke



Das ist mir schon klar, auch mir ist Begeisterung nicht fremd. Aber hier ist sie sowas von allgegenwärtig, dass sie einfach nicht mehr glaubhaft ist. Klar, der Liteviller würde nun sagen, dass liegt einfach am Produkt, was eben so superior ist, dass es Nicht-Benutzer einfach nicht nachvollziehen können.

Wenn dies die Erklärung ist, bin ich wohl einfach noch nicht bereit für den Aufstieg in den Bike-Olymp 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> dass liegt einfach am Produkt,



Oder an selektiver Wahrnehmung des Lesers. Es gibt hier durchaus auch Kritik. Nur halt nicht in diesem Thread, da dieser ja schließlich dafür da ist, Begeisterung zu äußern und nicht Missfallen 
Wenn man aber lesen will, dass alle irrational entrückt und verblendet sind, so wird man das auch lesen können. Das ist wie bei allen Texten... oder sollte ich sagen bei allen Religionen?  Man kann es interpretieren, so wie man es sich zurecht legen will, und wird immer eine Textstelle finden, die genau das beweist, was man haben will. 

Ich mag meine Litevilles sehr gerne, es sind die besten Räder, die ich je gefahren bin (darum habe ich sie ja auch noch), und sie haben mir schon des öfteren den Hintern gerettet, wenn die Fahrtechnik nicht mehr gereicht hat. Trotzdem ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, und ich habe auch ein paar Kritikpunkte daran. Das absolut perfekte Rad, das überall und jederzeit besser ist als alles andere gibt es nicht, und wird es nie geben. Aber es gibt zufriedene Biker, die auch mit einem nicht ganz perfekten Rad sehr glücklich sind. Egal, von welcher Marke dieses Rad stammt. Hier sind eben diejenigen versammelt, auf deren Rad "Liteville" steht. Wenn du andere glückliche Biker lesen willst, geh halt mal in die Nachbarforen


----------



## fatz (21. Oktober 2011)

amen!


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich lese nicht, was ich lesen will, sondern was jemand schreibt. Reproduzierbar und somit nachvollziehbar. Ich stehe ja im Übrigen nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung da, gestatte mir aber, diese auszusprechen, auch hier.

Manchmal ist es einfach nur gut im Leben, den Ball etwas flacher zu halten.

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Firma Liteville nicht immer glücklich mit diesem Forum ist, da man sich in letzter Zeit doch eher nur noch über die Marke belustigt. 

Stichwort Pedale, Laufradsatz, 601 ...

Als Aussenstehender kommt einem dieses Forum hier ab und an doch befremdlich vor.

Aber nun, back to topic 

Ich fahre ein Liteville, weil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre ein Liteville 901 weil:
Es der einzige Rahmen auf der großen weiten Welt ist, den man für Touren UND Downhill einsetzen kann, dabei noch verhältnismäßig leicht ist, enorm steif und stabil für >100kg Fahrer - und der in Größen erhältlich ist, die man auch mit >2m fahren kann. 
Und das ist jetzt kein Fanboy gelaber - sondern pure Fakten. 
Alternativvorschläge sind herzlich willkommen...(ausgenommen custom-made wie Nicolai und Alutech - wo ich im übrigen auch noch einen zu Hause stehen haben...und den sehr gerne für DH benutze...)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Oder an selektiver Wahrnehmung des Lesers. Es gibt hier durchaus auch Kritik. Nur halt nicht in diesem Thread, da dieser ja schließlich dafür da ist, Begeisterung zu äußern und nicht Missfallen
> Wenn man aber lesen will, dass alle irrational entrückt und verblendet sind, so wird man das auch lesen können. Das ist wie bei allen Texten... oder sollte ich sagen bei allen Religionen?  Man kann es interpretieren, so wie man es sich zurecht legen will, und wird immer eine Textstelle finden, die genau das beweist, was man haben will.
> 
> Ich mag meine Litevilles sehr gerne, es sind die besten Räder, die ich je gefahren bin (darum habe ich sie ja auch noch), und sie haben mir schon des öfteren den Hintern gerettet, wenn die Fahrtechnik nicht mehr gereicht hat. Trotzdem ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, und ich habe auch ein paar Kritikpunkte daran. Das absolut perfekte Rad, das überall und jederzeit besser ist als alles andere gibt es nicht, und wird es nie geben. Aber es gibt zufriedene Biker, die auch mit einem nicht ganz perfekten Rad sehr glücklich sind. Egal, von welcher Marke dieses Rad stammt. Hier sind eben diejenigen versammelt, auf deren Rad "Liteville" steht. Wenn du andere glückliche Biker lesen willst, geh halt mal in die Nachbarforen



Der Komentar zum Wochenende ,in allen Punkten richtig scylla.
Und ich freu mich schon bei bestem Wetter ,das kleine schwarze auszuführen-


----------



## ingoshome (22. Oktober 2011)

Alle Achtung! Sehr gut verstecktes Wohlwollen hier 

Tipp zur Wiedervereinigung von uns Mountainbikern hier im Forum: (Ab)sätze, die sinngemäß im wesentlichen mit "Du" beginnen,
machen sich (wenn überhaupt) oft in PN's deutlich besser!?
Und wenn mir das, was ich wem zu sagen habe, keine PN wert ist, dann sollte es auch kein Post an alle wert sein - grobgeschätzt!?

Hey -  geht es hier um bikes oder deren Besitzer? Und tät einer sein Fischer "lieben", tät ich mich für ihn freun und ihn einfach lassen!?

so what?


----------



## ollo (22. Oktober 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Alle Achtung! Sehr gut verstecktes Wohlwollen hier
> 
> Tipp zur Wiedervereinigung von uns Mountainbikern hier im Forum: (Ab)sätze, die sinngemäß im wesentlichen mit "Du" beginnen,
> machen sich (wenn überhaupt) oft in PN's deutlich besser!?
> ...




Ja Herr Ingo  punkt und schluß


----------



## dre (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, ich lass hier lieber nur noch meinen Anwalt posten.


----------



## frogbite (28. Oktober 2011)

Nach einem Jahr basteln, tunen, einstellen und fahren habe ich jetzt das Gefühl, das perfekte Bike für meine Ansprüche zu haben (trotz DT-Dämpfer). Das Gefühl hatte ich bis jetzt bei keinem anderen Bike. Die Größe passt, die Federung passt, das Gewicht, die Wendigkeit, die Sitzposition.
Und es könnte sogar noch besser werden.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Mountain77 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mein Liteville 301 MK9 habe ich jetzt gut drei Monate und heute mal wieder Teile nachgerÃ¼stet.
Bisher habe ich knapp 3.400 â¬ ausgegeben und ich bin meinem Wunschbike nah. Flexibler Hinterbau (140 oder 160mm nur Ã¼ber Umbau der Schwinge), sehr stabil (wg. 110kg Kampfgewicht), schÃ¶ne DetaillÃ¶sungen wie KettenfÃ¼hrung, Schaltwerkschutz... Momentan kann kein anderes Bike gegen das LV anstinken. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Anschaffung.
(ok... momentan quischt der DT DÃ¤mpfer oder irgend etwas an der Schwinge... einkleine Minuspunkt!)


----------



## frogbite (28. Oktober 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> (ok... momentan quischt der DT Dämpfer oder irgend etwas an der Schwinge... einkleine Minuspunkt!)



Quietschen? Kein Problem:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545680

Bei mir hat Fetten der Hebellagerung geholfen.

Gruß,
F.B


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Oktober 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> ... Momentan kann kein anderes Bike gegen das LV anstinken.
> Bin mit meinem 301140mm auch sehr zufrieden ,aber andere Bikes sind auch nicht schlecht.Fahr mal ein Santa Cruz Normand oder Blur der Hinterbau kann einiges mehr als das LV.Aber sonst gebe ich dir vollkommen recht ein sehr gutes und schickes Bike.
> Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (30. Oktober 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mountain77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Fahr mal ein Santa Cruz Normand oder Blur der Hinterbau kann einiges mehr als das LV.Aber sonst gebe ich dir vollkommen recht ein sehr gutes und schickes Bike.
> ...


----------



## Lhafty (2. November 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mountain77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Fahr mal ein Santa Cruz Normand oder Blur der Hinterbau kann einiges mehr als das LV.
> ...


----------



## frogmatic (4. November 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> (Ab)sätze, die sinngemäß im wesentlichen mit "Du" beginnen, machen sich (wenn überhaupt) oft in PN's deutlich besser!?



"Du" bist leider sehr schwer außerhalb des Forums zu erreichen, hab's versucht...

(Sorry wg. OT)


----------



## ingoshome (4. November 2011)

DU hast mich erreicht!   - ICH war leider extrem beschäftigt - wollte das lange Wikend den 100sten Gipfel machen - mußte einen aber leider abbrechen.
Die Abfahrt der geplanten #100 war ein Traum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008823
Für mich DER Grund schlechthin, ein Liteville zu fahren - begleitet mich fast überall rauf und suuuuuper-zuverlässig wieder runter.
Heute habe ich dann #100 und #101 erreicht - einfach nur fein - was dieses bike mit macht ist eine echte Freude!

@frogmatic: Mail-Antwort kommt asap.


----------



## chorge (4. November 2011)

Fahrt mal ein Nicolai zum Vergleich...


----------



## ingoshome (4. November 2011)

Au ja! sehr sehr gern! nur wer bringt es mir rauf auf den Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastegate (4. November 2011)

> Das 301 ist einfach *DAS* All Mountain


Da kriegt man einfach das Kotzen :kotz: ....Sorry


----------



## supasini (4. November 2011)

...weil's super Spass macht.

war heute gut 5 Monate nach dem Sturz mit beidseitigem Ellbogenbruch bei traumhaftem Herbstwetter 3h vor der Krankengymnastik mit dem 301 unterwegs: RR-Fahren ist einfach Mist im Vergleich zu dem Spass, dem das 301 auch immer noch stark eingeschränkt durch Angst, manglhafte Streckung und Beugung, Einschränkung in der Drehung etc. macht. Einfach ein tolles Fahrrad. Auch ohne Dämpferwechsel etc...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Fahrt mal ein Nicolai zum Vergleich...



Ja die bauen auch sehr schöne und haltbare Rahmen, bezüglich des Gewichts leider nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Die Philospohie hinter dem Produkt-Portfolio ist leider auch nicht mehr stringent.


----------



## Pittus (5. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ...weil's super Spass macht.
> 
> war heute gut 5 Monate nach dem Sturz mit beidseitigem Ellbogenbruch bei traumhaftem Herbstwetter 3h vor der Krankengymnastik mit dem 301 unterwegs: RR-Fahren ist einfach Mist im Vergleich zu dem Spass, dem das 301 auch immer noch stark eingeschränkt durch Angst, manglhafte Streckung und Beugung, Einschränkung in der Drehung etc. macht. Einfach ein tolles Fahrrad. Auch ohne Dämpferwechsel etc...



Schön, dass es mit deiner Genesung vorwärts geht 

Pitt


----------



## chorge (5. November 2011)

Also mein olles Helius FR wiegt mit nach wie vor sehr rubuster Ausstattung weniger als das 301 mit 160mm meines Kumpels - oder zumindest nicht mehr! Allerdings hab ich nen Dämpfer drin, der funktioniert, und keinen der nicht zu dem 160mm Hinterbau des 301 passt...
Wenn ich bergauf radeln will, hol ich mir was mit 120mm - das 301 mit 160er Schwinge und original Dämpfer fühlt sich IMHO definitiv NICHT nach 160mm an, und gibt diese auch nicht frei! Mag sein, dass das Bike mit weniger FW besser ist, aber nicht mit dem langen FW! Da hol ich mir lieber ein Helius AC mit 1cm weniger, der dann aber sauber genutzt wird - das Bike wiegt dann bei gleichem Aufbau sicher maximal 300g mehr...
Aber egal: Feiert eure Taiwan-Möhren! Ich würd mir sicher keine kaufen, nach den Erfahrungen, die wir gemacht haben - abgesehen vom arroganten Service...
Das 301 ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike, aber eindeutig nicht soooo flexibel in seinen Eigenschaften, wie sich manche von deren Marketing-Abteilung aufschwatzen lassen!


----------



## scylla (5. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


>



da hast du vollkommen unrecht:
MEINS ist das Allerbeste... und ihr seid alle doof...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Also mein olles Helius FR wiegt mit nach wie vor sehr rubuster Ausstattung weniger als das 301 mit 160mm meines Kumpels - oder zumindest nicht mehr! Allerdings hab ich nen Dämpfer drin, der funktioniert, und keinen der nicht zu dem 160mm Hinterbau des 301 passt...
> Wenn ich bergauf radeln will, hol ich mir was mit 120mm - das 301 mit 160er Schwinge und original Dämpfer fühlt sich IMHO definitiv NICHT nach 160mm an, und gibt diese auch nicht frei! Mag sein, dass das Bike mit weniger FW besser ist, aber nicht mit dem langen FW! Da hol ich mir lieber ein Helius AC mit 1cm weniger, der dann aber sauber genutzt wird - das Bike wiegt dann bei gleichem Aufbau sicher maximal 300g mehr...
> Aber egal: Feiert eure Taiwan-Möhren! Ich würd mir sicher keine kaufen, nach den Erfahrungen, die wir gemacht haben - abgesehen vom arroganten Service...
> Das 301 ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike, aber eindeutig nicht soooo flexibel in seinen Eigenschaften, wie sich manche von deren Marketing-Abteilung aufschwatzen lassen!



Vielen Dank für die Demonstration.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Wenn ich bergauf radeln will, hol ich mir was mit 120mm - das 301 mit 160er Schwinge und original Dämpfer fühlt sich IMHO definitiv NICHT nach 160mm an, und gibt diese auch nicht frei! Mag sein, dass das Bike mit weniger FW besser ist, aber nicht mit dem langen FW! Da hol ich mir lieber ein Helius AC mit 1cm weniger, der dann aber sauber genutzt wird - das Bike wiegt dann bei gleichem Aufbau sicher maximal 300g mehr...


 
Wenn ich bergauf radeln will hol ich mir einfach mein Bike raus.
Wenn ich den Park fahre hole ich auch einfach mein Bike raus.
Wenn ich im Sommer einen Alp-X mach hol ich auch einfach mein Bike raus.
Und das schöne daran: es ist immer dasselbe Bike mit den selben Komponenten (abgesehn Reifen für AX) und es ist ein Liteville,folglich hat die Antwort hier ihre Berechtigung!

Du dagegen hast eine klassische Themaverfehlung,dein Beitrag gehört in die Kategorie "wieviele und welche Nicolai soll ich mir holen?" Aber früh am Morgen kann sowas mal passieren,kein Problem


----------



## ZeFlo (5. November 2011)

lieber chorge,

schön dass du so viel freude an deinem nicolai hast 
aber du scheinst dich verlaufen zu haben, dieser thread dreht sich um Liteville, und hier posten in der regel die, die selber eins haben und sich darüber freuen.

es gibt bei der IBC auch ein herstellerforum in dem sich alles um nicolai dreht.  poste doch deinen beitrag einfach dort  
da wäre dann das feedback der gemeinde sicher auch positiver.

in diesem sinne
so long
ZeFlo


----------



## thetourist (5. November 2011)

Ja, und dann heisst es bestimmt bald wieder LV Fahrer sind beratungsresistent und arrogant, nur weil hier mal von LV Fahrern verteidigt wird. Dieser unendliche Kreislauf müsste doch eigentlich mal so langsam nerven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2011)

Ich glaub der Typ hat recht! Ich verkauf mein Rad!! Will es jemand?  Danke Chorge! Du hast mir die Augen geöffnet!


----------



## thetourist (5. November 2011)

Ich würds ja kaufen, aber ich glaub bei der Größe komm ich mit den Füßen nicht auf den Boden. Is ja dann auch blöd.




schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Typ hat recht! Ich verkauf mein Rad!! Will es jemand?  Danke Chorge! Du hast mir die Augen geöffnet!


----------



## Wachtendonker (5. November 2011)

Hätte der das nicht eher sagen können ?? Hätte ich mir natürlich kein 301 gekauft...........


----------



## coastalwolf (5. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Also mein olles Helius FR wiegt mit nach wie vor sehr rubuster Ausstattung weniger als das 301 mit 160mm meines Kumpels - oder zumindest nicht mehr! Allerdings hab ich nen Dämpfer drin, der funktioniert, und keinen der nicht zu dem 160mm Hinterbau des 301 passt...
> Wenn ich bergauf radeln will, hol ich mir was mit 120mm - das 301 mit 160er Schwinge und original Dämpfer fühlt sich IMHO definitiv NICHT nach 160mm an, und gibt diese auch nicht frei! Mag sein, dass das Bike mit weniger FW besser ist, aber nicht mit dem langen FW! Da hol ich mir lieber ein Helius AC mit 1cm weniger, der dann aber sauber genutzt wird - das Bike wiegt dann bei gleichem Aufbau sicher maximal 300g mehr...
> Aber egal: Feiert eure Taiwan-Möhren! Ich würd mir sicher keine kaufen, nach den Erfahrungen, die wir gemacht haben - abgesehen vom arroganten Service...
> Das 301 ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike, aber eindeutig nicht soooo flexibel in seinen Eigenschaften, wie sich manche von deren Marketing-Abteilung aufschwatzen lassen!



Wer hat denn Dich mit der Drahtbürste bearbeitet 

Wenn´s Dir hilft hier Luft abzulassen. Gerne wieder


----------



## chorge (8. November 2011)

Ich wollte damit KEINEM 301-Fahrer auf den Schlips treten, sondern lediglich mal kurz die Selbstbeweihräucherung eines Bikes ausbremsen, welches in MEINEN AUGEN eben bei weitem nicht so gut ist, wie immer behauptet wird. Immerhin gibt es auch potentielle Neukunden die hier mitlesen - und ich denke, dass wir uns einig sind, dass ein OBJEKTIVES Bild für solche Leute mehr Sinn macht als ein "mein Rad ist das beste".
Der direkte Vergleich zu meinem (zugegebenermaßen geliebten) Nicolai ist deswegen entstanden, weil ich nur dieses Rad direkt und ehrlich vergleichen kann! Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter, keine Frage! Und das 601 würde mir persönlich auch sehr gut gefallen - ich denke auch, dass es in der niedrigen Version definitiv besser funktioniert als ein auf 160mm aufgeblasenes 301. Und: Das 301 in den kleinen Federwegen ist sicherlich in 1A Bike - nur eben nicht mehr in 160mm, denn da ist es eindeutig zu progressiv und nutzt den FW nicht sauber aus. Zumindest nicht mit dem gelieferten DT-Dämpfer! Würde LV die Schwinge so konstruieren, dass man nen 200mm/57mm Dämpfer einsetzen könnte (mit entsprechendem Hebelverhältniss), dann wäre das Bike TOP - und vielleicht würde dann die vordere Däpferaufnahme auch nicht sofort ausschlagen. Aber das widerspricht halt leider der Philosophie, dass alles geht mit einem Rahmen/Dämpfer (was IMHO halt eben nicht der Fall ist). Das 301 geht definitiv sehr gut den Berg hoch, auch in der 160er Version, das stimmt. Nur kann dies mein Helius fast genauso gut, und funktioniert eben bergab besser. Das ist nicht bös gemeint, sondern einfach meine Erfahrung. Das 301 ist eine sehr gute eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Touren, kleinere Parkeinsätze, und nen Alpencross - keine Frage! Es schadet nur einfach nicht, auch mal über den Tellerrand zu blicken, denn es gibt durchaus Bikes, die diesem Anspruch noch besser gerecht werden. Und den arroganten Kundenservice haben bei LV sicherlich einige hier im Forum schon zu spüren bekommen, oder?! 
Ich hoffe ihr seid nun wieder gut mit mir?! War alles nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur etwas objektiv von außen betrachtet..


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

da hast du leider das wichtigste vergessen...

dieser Thread heisst "Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren"  und nicht, was es im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes kann.

daher is deine Meinung hier nicht wichtig.
Dein Nicolai kann was weiss ich für ein gutes Bike für dich sein,
hier interessiert es keinen. Es geht einzig und allein darum, warum man ein Liteville fährt.
Da hat jeder seine Gründe und man braucht wohl deine Meinung nicht.

wer sich keine tieferen Gedanken beim Kauf eines Rades macht, sich nur am Image und an den Bikebravos orientiert, der liest hier auch nicht die kritischen Stimmen.
Wer wirklich das Beste fürs Geld sucht, der testet und testet und testet.

jetzt noch meine Meinung: dein Helius FR ist ein altes Bike mit alter Geo!
Da kann ich deine subjektive Meinung auf gar keinen Fall teilen,
auch wenn ich das 601 vielleicht auch nicht perfekt ist.


PS: dies hier ist ein SUBJEKTIVER Thread. Fakten gibt es in den anderen...

Noch was: du haust hier auf die Kacke, drüben bei Nicolai bist du aber genauso wenig objektiv, wie du es eigentlich forderst...Tzzzz...


----------



## chorge (8. November 2011)

Glaub mir... Ich bin auch drüben objektiv! Dort lobe ich mein Helius, weil ich es nach wie vor sehr gut finde, und keinen Kritikpunkt habe, so leid es mir tut! OK, so ne coole Kettenführung wie die LVs könnte es haben...
Was ist bitte an der Geo veraltet? Das hohe Tretlager?! Bei nem nicht 100%-DH-lastigen Bike finde ich das prima, denn dann bleibt man auf ebenen Trails oder beim Singletrail-Uphill nicht an jeder Wurzel/Stein hängen... Der Lenkwinkel? Geschmacksache, und v.A. ne Frage der Gabel... Linearer bis degressiver Hinterbau? Mit dem vorgesehenen Stahlfederdämpfer funktioniert der super (was man vom 160er LV mit dem vorgesehenen DT eben leider nicht sagen kann!) - wenn man nen Luftdämpfer in das alte Bike setzt, muss man auf die Hauptkammergröße achten, das stimmt! Allerdings ist dies eben auch das Problem des 301 in der langen Ausführung: Der DT-Dämpfer hat ein zu kleines Volumen, und wird dadurch extrem schnell hart, selbst bei weicher Einstellung. Ein Dämpfer mit größerer Luftkammer würde zwar das ungünstige Übersetzungsverhältniss des 160er Hinterbaus nicht ändern, aber zumindest ein wenig linearer arbeiten und etwas mehr FW freigeben. Leider hat das LV scheinbar nicht verstanden, und bietet das Bike nach wie vor mit dem unpassenden DT-Dämpfer an, selbst wenn man direkt nen 160er Rahmen ordert. Hier müsste meiner Meinung nach der Hersteller ein anderes Paket schnüren, und/oder zumindest zugeben, dass der Hinterbau mit dem Standard-Dämpfer nich optimal funktioniert. Genau dies wird aber ganz klar am Telephon direkt verneint...
Aber egal: Ich wollte hier nur ganz objektiv darauf hinweisen, dass es eben neben all den guten Gründen ein LV zu fahren (Gewicht des Rahmen, super Funktion bei 120/140mm, Einsatzbreite, Verarbeitung, Detaillösungen wie z.B. die Kettenführung) halt auch doch einige Gründe gibt, die leider gegen ein LV sprechen _können_ ("holzige" Funktion des Hinterbaus mit dem DT-Dämpfer bei 160mm, unfreundlicher Service, nicht definierte Wartezeiten, hoher Preis für Fernost-Fertigung).
Wie gesagt: Das 301 ist sicher ein hervorragendes Bike! Aber man muss ja nicht alles nur einfach blind loben... Ich hab den Threadtitel eben anders interpretiert - SORRY! (Und das SORRY ist EHRLICH gemeint!)


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

du hast recht, dies hier ist ein Thread zur Beweihräucherung derBikes von Liteville.

daher is dein pädagogischer Auftrag hier leider fehl am Platz ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> ............Aber egal: Ich wollte hier nur ganz objektiv darauf hinweisen, ............



Und gerade das möchte man hier nicht lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (8. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Das 301 ist sicher ein hervorragendes Bike! Aber man muss ja nicht alles nur einfach blind loben... Ich hab den Threadtitel eben anders interpretiert - SORRY! (Und das SORRY ist EHRLICH gemeint!)



Dann ist doch das Thema auch schon durch. Aber was ich dementieren muss, ist der Service. Der ist bei LV genial, da hatte ich noch nicht das geringste Problem mit den Jungs.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und gerade das möchte man hier nicht lesen.



Du hasst es erfasst. Das möchte man hier! nicht lesen. Macht doch einfach einen separaten Thread dazu auf, da könnt ihr euren Frust ruhig ablassen. 

Ist es denn so schwer die Thread-Überschrift zu lesen ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Du hasst es erfasst. Das möchte man hier! nicht lesen. Macht doch einfach einen separaten Thread dazu auf, da könnt ihr euren Frust ruhig ablassen.
> 
> Ist es denn so schwer die Thread-Überschrift zu lesen ?



Danke dass du meine Auskunft an chorge noch mal wiederholst.


----------



## MG (8. November 2011)

Hi chorge,
schmeiß Dein Bike in den Kofferraum und komm bei uns vorbei. 
Nachdem Du aus Kempten bist kannst Du die paar Km zu uns nach Wiggensbach auch radeln. 
Ich erklär Dir unser 301, welches Du dann auf Wunsch mit Deinem Nicolai vergleichen kannst, und dafür erklärst Du mir unseren arroganten und unfreundlichen Service, ok? ;-)
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2011)

WAU, hier lernt man was. Wußte nicht, daß ein Mensch objektiv sein kann, ich dachte er sei immer subjektiv. Naja, man kann ja immerhin subjektiv entscheiden ob man sich für objektiv hält.


----------



## timtim (8. November 2011)

eine Antwort nach meinem Geschmack vom Cheffe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (8. November 2011)

Und schon wieder einer mit Missionarischem Auftrag....
Echt, das nervt. 
@Chorge: auf gut wienerisch: Putz Di 
Und damit meine ich nicht die Körperhygiene...


----------



## chorge (8. November 2011)

Jungs, jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder! 
Es war doch nicht bös von mir gemeint!

@Michi: Danke für das Angebot, aber ich bin ja selber kein LV-Fahrer, und mein Kumpel hat seinen nun bereits wieder verkauft. Bin heute aber ne Runde auf EXAKT diesem Rad gefahren, nachdem ein guter Bekannter die Negativ-Kammer des DT-Dämpfers entleert hat. Und ich muss sagen, dass es bereits VIEL besser funktioniert. Immer noch nicht ganz optimal, da ne größere Luftkammer dem 160er Hinterbau durchaus gut täte, aber schon verdammt nah dran an nem sehr guten Setup! Schade nur, dass ihr DIES nicht am Telephon erklärt habt, sondern nur so getan habt, als ob das mit dem Dämpfer und dem Hinterbau ein absolut unbekanntes Problem wäre. Dem ist allerdings nicht so... Und dass der ehemalige Besitzer des Bikes nicht unbedingt mal kurz hunderte von Kilometern Sprit verfahren will, wirst du vielleicht auch verstehen. Ja, ihr habt ihm das Angebot gemacht, dass er vorbeikommen soll, und ihr ihm den Dämpfer einstellt. Dies klang aber am Telephon eher danach, als ob wir zu dumm wären einen DT-Dämpfer, an dem laut Dokumentation nur der Luftdruck und die Zugstufe einzustellen gehen, korrekt abzustimmen. Ein Hinweis darauf, dass man die Negativkammer womöglich entlehren muss, und alles wär super gewesen...
Vermutlich war alles nur ein Missverständnis - daher möchte ich mich nochmal entschuldigen dafür, dass einigen hier meine Aussagen missfallen haben! Ich war wirklich der Meinung, dass dies nicht ein 100%iger Beweihräucherungsthread ist, sondern auch objektiv gepostet werden kann. SORRY!!! Und noch mehr SORRY, da ich ja heut gespürt hab, wie gut auch der 160er Hinterbau arbeiten kann, wenn man einen kleine Trick am Dämpfer anwendet... Dokumentiert das doch bitte noch, und alles ist gut!!

In diesem Sinne: Ihr habt alle wirklich ein sehr gutes Rad - das ist ausser Zweifel!


----------



## scylla (8. November 2011)

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/liteville/entlueften2.html


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

da lade ich jeden mal ein, mit dem Chef von WhizzWheels über das Thema zu sprechen...
der is fast ausgeflippt am Telefon!


----------



## chorge (8. November 2011)

OK, das wusste ich nicht! 
Werde wohl in Zukunft besser den Mund halten...

Ausserdem bin ich ja eh 601-angefixt!


----------



## frogbite (9. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> da lade ich jeden mal ein, mit dem Chef von WhizzWheels über das Thema zu sprechen...
> der is fast ausgeflippt am Telefon!



Was hat er denn jetzt dazu gesagt? (Unflätige Ausdrücke kannst Du ja weglassen). 

Viele Grüße,
F.B.


----------



## ollo (9. November 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> Was hat er denn jetzt dazu gesagt? (Unflätige Ausdrücke kannst Du ja weglassen).
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> F.B.




um es kurz zu machen + dem Standardsatz vom Cheffe "mehr fahren weniger spielen"


----------



## der-gute (9. November 2011)

naja, der Servicechef von DT für Deutschand (Whizz Wheels) hat mich angemault und gemeint, das diese Entlüften Quatsch ist und man damit das Federbein kaputt machen würde...nötig sei es auf keinen Fall!

soviel zum Entlüften


----------



## chorge (9. November 2011)

Aber helfen tut es... ^^

Die Hummel hat eine Flügelfläche von 0,7cm² bei einem Gewicht von 1,2g.
Nach den Gesetzen der Aerodynamik ist es absolut unmöglich, unter solchen Voraussetzungen zu fliegen.
Das weiß die Hummel aber nicht und fliegt trotzdem...

Fällt mir dazu nur ein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> naja, der Servicechef von DT für Deutschand (Whizz Wheels) hat mich angemault und gemeint, das diese Entlüften Quatsch ist und man damit das Federbein kaputt machen würde...nötig sei es auf keinen Fall!
> 
> soviel zum Entlüften



Klar, was er soll sonst sagen?
"Sorry Fehlkonstruktion seit Jahren, alle Dämpfer zurück?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (10. November 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Also mein olles Helius FR wiegt mit nach wie vor sehr rubuster Ausstattung weniger als das 301 mit 160mm meines Kumpels - oder zumindest nicht mehr! Allerdings hab ich nen Dämpfer drin, der funktioniert, und keinen der nicht zu dem 160mm Hinterbau des 301 passt...
> Wenn ich bergauf radeln will, hol ich mir was mit 120mm - das 301 mit 160er Schwinge und original Dämpfer fühlt sich IMHO definitiv NICHT nach 160mm an, und gibt diese auch nicht frei! Mag sein, dass das Bike mit weniger FW besser ist, aber nicht mit dem langen FW! Da hol ich mir lieber ein Helius AC mit 1cm weniger, der dann aber sauber genutzt wird - das Bike wiegt dann bei gleichem Aufbau sicher maximal 300g mehr...
> Aber egal: Feiert eure Taiwan-Möhren! Ich würd mir sicher keine kaufen, nach den Erfahrungen, die wir gemacht haben - abgesehen vom arroganten Service...
> Das 301 ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike, aber eindeutig nicht soooo flexibel in seinen Eigenschaften, wie sich manche von deren Marketing-Abteilung aufschwatzen lassen!


 
Hat das Helius einen Flaschenhalter? 

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum so viele von ihrem LV 301 überzeugt sind!
Denn für mich ist MEIN 301 das optimale Gefährt. Bisher war es immer so, dass alles was für mich gut ist und mir passt für den großen Rest der Menschheit unbrauchbar ist. Mit knapp 2m u. 100kg geht vieles kaputt  (ohne dass ich wirklich was dafür kann)

Und schön am LV 301 ist, dass ich einfach mal mit normalen Straßenschuhen 15min vor der Haustür fahren kann, ohne dass sich Schürsenkel im Kettenblatt fangen. Ich habe nämlich eine Hammerschmidt und da schaut nix an Kettenblatt heraus 

Und weil das 301 so eine "One for All" Kiste ist, macht es auch auf der Straße Spass ein paar Randsteine und Treppen hoch u. runter zu jumpen. Da bleibt das Bike sogar sauber was den Schönwetterfahrer freut!

Die Größe XXL findet sich auch bei fast keinem anderen Hersteller. Durch das Sattelrohr von 54cm Länge kann ich meine verstellbare Sattelstütze fahren. Dadurch schön schnell zwischen Sattel oben Wheely bergauf und Sattel unten Manual bergab an meinen Skills arbeiten. 

Ich bin nicht der bedingungslose Liteville-Fan, habe aber am Markt nichts anderes passendes für mich gefunden!

Harry


----------



## chorge (11. November 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Hat das Helius einen Flaschenhalter?



Ja


----------



## thetourist (7. März 2012)

Freitag Abend bei der großen Inspektion eine Lagerschraube gebrochen. Montag Morgen mit Jan L. von LV telefoniert, heut Ersatz in der Post! 

*Vielen Dank!*

Freitag gehts zur Probefahrt!


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2012)

Sonntag ne Mail an L&S, weil ich einen Riss im Rahmen entdeckt hab, und Dienstag kurz vorm Postamt der Rückruf von L&S, dass der aus Stabilitätsgründen dort sein muss...

Jaja. 
So eine freundliche und verbindliche Hotlinebetreuung bin ich von Canyon nicht gewohnt ...die war immer so unfreundlich und unverbindlich (dafür ist keiner meiner Canyonrahmen mit Riss ausgestattet).

PS: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071873


----------



## thetourist (8. März 2012)

Riss im Rahmen der sein muss?


----------



## scylla (9. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag ne Mail an L&S, weil ich einen Riss im Rahmen entdeckt hab, und Dienstag kurz vorm Postamt der Rückruf von L&S, dass der aus Stabilitätsgründen dort sein muss...



das versteh ich jetzt auch nicht 
mach mal ein Bild und eine Erklärung! Ich hab an meinem Rahmen noch keinen Riss gesehen, auch keinen, der dort sein müsste.


----------



## .t1mo (9. März 2012)

Das Bild ist in seiner Galerie... ist das im Sattelrohr?


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. März 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das Bild ist in seiner Galerie... ist das im Sattelrohr?



so wie ich das sehe sieht man da einfach die schweißnaht etwas durch.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag ne Mail an L&S, weil ich einen Riss im Rahmen entdeckt hab, und Dienstag kurz vorm Postamt der Rückruf von L&S, dass der aus Stabilitätsgründen dort sein muss...
> 
> Jaja.
> So eine freundliche und verbindliche Hotlinebetreuung bin ich von Canyon nicht gewohnt ...die war immer so unfreundlich und unverbindlich (dafür ist keiner meiner Canyonrahmen mit Riss ausgestattet).



Wo liegt das Problem genau ? Du hast die Auskunft bekommen dass soweit alles OK ist und hast die Garantie. 

Manchmal ists hier schlimmer wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. März 2012)

.


----------



## stefan.ac (10. März 2012)

Der "Riss" ist kein Riss sondern die sogenannte "Wurzel" der Schweißnaht. Es wäre eher schlecht wenn das nicht zu sehen wär. Top geschweißt


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2012)

stefan.ac schrieb:


> ...Top gesch*w*eißt



Editier das nochmal bitte ...  Danke 

Weiss gar nicht was ihr habt - ihr kennt wohl die Canyonhotline nicht? 

Eine so freundliche Hotline ist ehrlich schonmal ein Grund, so ein Radl zu fahren.

_Anspruch_ auf Garantie dürfte es ja wohl keine mehr geben nach 6 Jahren.


----------



## supasini (13. März 2012)

wenn der Rahmen 6 Jahre alt ist wird er auch halten.
Genau an dieser Stelle habe ich 2x Canyon und einmal Brave geknackt - mit vergleichbaren Problemen wie CX-Fahrer: "etwas" längerer Sattelstützenauszug 
Gerade die Dämpferanlenkung bim 301 verringert ja hier die Belastungen deutlich, da das Rohr weniger in eine Kippbewegung kommt als kmplett nach hinten gedrückt zu werden. Dadurch wird die obere Schweißnaht nicht so stark belastet wie bei anderen Konstruktionen.

Falls er doch brechen sollte sind meine Erfahrungen mit LV die, dass die Jungs sich nicht querstellen werden und ein kulantes Angebot machen würden...

btw: Glückwunsch zum Radel!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2012)

Das ist einfach eine durchgeschweißte Stelle, so wie man es sich wohl bei Alu nicht wünscht.


----------



## L&S (19. März 2012)

Das ist einfach eine durchgeschweisste Stelle die man sich gerade bei Aluminium - und gerade an dieser Stelle - wärmstens wünscht. 

Wenn man Rahmen bauen will, die halten.
Dazu braucht man dann nämlich an hochbelasteten Stellen die Festigkeit des gesamten Wandquerschnitts, nicht nur 50% oder 80% desselbigen. Deshalb ist eine solide Wurzelausbildung wichtig, wichtiger als oberflächliche Raupeneffekte o.ä..

Was übrigens von der Wurzel im LV-Sitzrohr überflüssig übersteht, wird beim abschliessenden Reiben des Sitzrohrs auf Nenndurchmesser wieder entfernt, die massive Wandverbindung bleibt bestehen. 
Das ist was man bei vielen LV-Rahmen im Sitzrohr mit dem freien Auge noch mehr oder weniger gut  erkennen kann, ...also genau das Gegenteil von einem Riss.


Einer der 7 Gründe warum Litevilles so viel mehr aushalten als andere Marken in diesem Segment.

Augenzwinkernd, L&S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (20. März 2012)

und die anderen 6?


----------



## supasini (20. März 2012)

sind (noch) geheim! 
Bei Mk20 wird der nächste verraten...


----------



## mokka_ (27. März 2012)




----------



## M202 (18. April 2012)

L&S schrieb:


> ..........
> Einer der 7 Gründe warum Litevilles so viel mehr aushalten als andere Marken in diesem Segment.
> 
> Augenzwinkernd, L&S





decolocsta schrieb:


> und die anderen 6?





supasini schrieb:


> sind (noch) geheim!
> Bei Mk20 wird der nächste verraten...



Werden mich die ausstehenden 6 Geheimnisse veranlassen mein MK8 (gekauft und aufgebaut nach dem Verkaufstart des MK9 in 2011), glücklich bis zum erscheinen des MK20, weiterzufahren?

Bisher bin ich, zumindest bis auf zwei Punkte, sehr zufrieden. Wobei die Positiva bei weitem überwiegen.

Augenzwinkernd, M202


----------



## chipmunk (24. April 2012)

Hey,
ich habe nun seit ein paar Tagen ein LV 601 mit 180mm/190mm Federweg. Ich möchte gar nicht sagen, dass es das Beste, Tollste oder weiß ich was Bike ist... 
Aber nur so viel:
Ich bin einige Bikes Probe gefahren und an einige hätte ich mich mit der Zeit auch gewöhnen können. Ein paar sind super im Uphill, andere besser für den Downhill. 
Aber auf keinem Bike habe ich mich schon ab dem ersten Probesitzen so wohl gefühlt wie auf dem 601. Die ersten Ausfahrten haben dieses Gefühl nur bestätigt! 
Egal was ich mit diesem Bike angehe, es macht Spaß  Sprünge, Trails... und was ich nicht für möglich gehalten hätte: es fährt sich trotz des enormen Federwegs SUPER Berg hoch. 

Jeder muss für sich wissen, auf welchem MTB er am meisten Spaß hat.
Ich habe meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefunden :-D

Lg,
Chipmunk

PS: und NEIN, ich bete mein 601 nicht abends im Keller an... Dafür hole ich es hoch ins Wohnzimmer! *rofl*


----------



## robertg202 (26. April 2012)

Seit längerem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken zusätzlich zu meinem 17kg 901 ein leichtes All-Mountain für den Wald (max. 400hm am Stück, kurze, aber nette Abfahrten) hinterm Haus zu holen. 
Bei der letzten Ausfahrt kam ich zufällig an einem "Testival" von einem Bikeshop vorbei und leihte mir eine Giant 29er Race-Feile mit 100mm Federweg v/h aus - und ab auf meinen Hometrail. 
Wider erwarten war es zum Treten nicht um soviel leichter wie ich es mir erwartet hätte - sicher, schon schneller, aber bei weitem nicht soviel wie erwartet.
Dafür bergab halt Welten dazwischen - weit mehr als erwartet. 
Schlußfolgerung: das Geld wird in die Erleichterung des 901 gesteckt....


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2012)

So, nachdem ich heute das erste Mal mit dem 601 im Bikepark Osternohe war, kann ich nur sagen, das Teil ist so genial, hat daheim rum ja schon spaß gemacht, aber da hab ich auch hin und wieder gedacht, dass hat das 301 auch gut gemacht, aber jetzt im Park, da sind es einfach Welten!!

Ich bin begeistert!!


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Mai 2012)

Weil das 301 so unglaublich wandelbar ist!

Normaler Aufbau:
160mm Van 36
Muddy Mary 2.5 und Ardent 2.6 oder Rubber Queen 2.4
Flat Pedale
13,6kg





Langstreckenrennen AUfbau:
150mm Revelation
Rocket Ron 2,25 vorne, Nobby Nic 2,25 hinten
Klickies
fast genau 12kg.




Wenn ich den Bashguard noch gegen ein großes KB tausche, die KeFü runterschraube, sollte ich sogar die 11 vor dem Komma haben. Das ist einfach irre! So kann ich mit dem gewohnten Bike echt wilde Langstreckensachen machen und brauche dafür eigtl. nur zwei Reifen, eine zweite Gabel und Pedale. Ichn könnte auch noch 400 EUR in einen LRS investieren. Dann wären noch einmal 400g gespart und das Radl wäre schon fast bei 11,5kg. Wahnsinn...!


----------



## mokka_ (10. Mai 2012)

ich würde dir lords monarch dämpfer empfehlen dann brauchst du keine zu angst haben, das dich beim springen dein hinterrad überholt


----------



## frogbite (12. Mai 2012)

Habe mir jetzt das Mk10 gekauft- kam im richtigen Karton, aber mit falschen Hebeln. Ein Anruf von meinem Händler - 19 Stunden später waren die richtigen Hebel da. Klasse, wenn ein Versehen so schnell ausgebügelt wird.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (12. Mai 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt das Mk10 gekauft- kam im richtigen Karton, aber mit falschen Hebeln. Ein Anruf von meinem Händler- 19 Stunden später waren dir richtigen Hebel da. Klasse, wenn ein Versehen so schnell ausgebügelt wird.
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.



Mit welchen Hebeln wurde geliefert?? Schwarz oder RAW??


----------



## frogbite (13. Mai 2012)

Hi, Rüssel, 
in der richtigen Farbe: schwarz. Aber 160er Hebel, obwohl ich als Chickenwayfahrer die 140er wollte.

Gruß nach Kempten,
F.B.


----------



## altlysersvunnet (13. Mai 2012)

Cc 
Cccccc


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. Mai 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, Rüssel,
> in der richtigen Farbe: schwarz. Aber 160er Hebel, obwohl ich als Chickenwayfahrer die 140er wollte.
> 
> Gruß nach Kempten,
> F.B.



Ah OK, Dann gibs wahrscheinlich nur bei den RAW die Lieferprobleme......

Bei mir sind 140er dran wollte 160 aber die sind nicht zu bekommen.

Grüsse


----------



## frogbite (13. Mai 2012)

Also ... wenn Du 160er in schwarz suchst: Meine müssten seit Freitag in Wiggensbach aus meinem Umtausch liegen.

Gruss,
F.B.


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. Mai 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Also ... wenn Du 160er in schwarz suchst: Meine müssten seit Freitag in Wiggensbach aus meinem Umtausch liegen.
> 
> Gruss,
> F.B.



Ne, sollt schon RAW sein, aber Danke

Bin schon mal gespannt wie sich das Ding mit 160 fährt, oder was man da überhaupt für nen Unterschied merkt??


----------



## Sigi-68 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi,
bin bis jetzt in der Hardtailfraktion und möchte nun ins Fullylager wechseln. Nach vielen Recherchen bin ich nun bei Liteville gelandet. Nun eine grundsätzliche Frage. Kann man das Mk10 auch gemässigt aufbauen sprich Marathonbike oder ist es ausschliesslich All-Mountain bzw. Endurotauglich. 
Wenn man das Liteville nur zum Forstautobahn oder gelegentliche Singletrailsausfahrten benutzt, ist das dann die Perle vor die Säue oder wird man mit dem Bike auch seine Freude haben.

So long
Sigi


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. Juni 2012)

Für diesen Einsatzbereich würde ich eher zum Mk8/9 greifen. Diese werden aktuell 400 Euro billiger angeboten als das Mk10.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2012)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Für diesen Einsatzbereich würde ich eher zum Mk8/9 greifen. Diese werden aktuell 400 Euro billiger angeboten als das Mk10.


....und ein großer Teil der Besitzer haben Probleme mit verreckenden Dämpfern. 
Und die gibt es nicht nur im Forum.
Ursache ist nach wie vor ungeklärt.
Konstruktionsfehler oder mangelnde Qualität beim Dämpferhersteller.

Überleg dir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. Juni 2012)

Blödsinn.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich habe Bekannte mit einem MK8-9 die nicht im Forum aktiv sind.
Die haben auch schon meherere Dämpfer durch und drohen mit Anwalt.

Auch ein Fanboy sollte mal realistisch sein...


----------



## Cupertino (19. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ....und ein großer Teil der Besitzer haben Probleme mit verreckenden Dämpfern.



Wie groß ist denn der Teil?
20%? ... 30%? ... 40%? ...noch größer?

Ich habe ein komfortables "HT" (Fully mit ein wenig Komfort) gesucht. Nichts "plüschiges"! Kein Rad, bei dem ich jedesmal etwas verstellen muss, wenn ich einen Berg runter oder rauf fahre.
Seit fast 1,5 Jahren und knapp 10TKM erfüllt mein MK8 diese Anforderung.  
Der Dämpfer funktioniert (immer noch) und zeigt auch noch keine Laufspuren o.ä. 
Vielleicht habe ich bis jetzt einfach Glück gehabt. ... Vielleicht - vielleicht aber auch nicht.

Für mich ist das MK8 ein tolles Bike!
Je nach Einsatzzweck, mag aber ein anderer Dämpfer im MK8/9 besser funktionieren oder das MK10 das bessere 301er sein.


----------



## mokka_ (20. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bekannte mit einem MK8-9 die nicht im Forum aktiv sind.
> Die haben auch schon meherere Dämpfer durch und drohen mit Anwalt.
> 
> Auch ein Fanboy sollte mal realistisch sein...




das hört sich ja spannend an. kannst uns ja hier auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die haben auch schon meherere Dämpfer durch und drohen mit Anwalt.


  Ich droh BMW jetzt auch mit Anwalt,meinen muß ich immer wieder mal volltanken
Wenn man bedenkt das in einem Forum jedes Problemchen sowieso ins negative verzerrt wird liegt die Quote mit Garantie <1%


----------



## Prwolf35 (20. Juni 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Blödsinn.



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (20. Juni 2012)

Cupertino schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe ein komfortables HT gesucht. ...


=> ! <=


Cupertino schrieb:


> ...
> Seit fast 1,5 Jahren und knapp 10TKM erfüllt mein MK8 diese Anforderung...


----------



## supasini (20. Juni 2012)

das "Blödsinn" bezieht sich auf die Aussage, dass ein großer Teil der Besitzer Probleme mit dem Dämpfer habe.
Dann bitte ich das "großer Teil" zu quantifizieren.

Es gibt Probleme mit dem Dämpfer. Es gibt Probleme mit jedem Dämpfer.
Der DT ist nicht der beste Dämpfer für's Mk8/9 - hab ihn selber aussortiert und gegen einen Monarch HV getauscht, der jetzt auf dem Weg zum Lord ist, da er auch nicht optimal funzt (zu langsam, wobei zwei große Kritikpunkte, die ich am DT hatte, behoben sind).
Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die große Probleme mit dem Monarch hatten, hab ihn trotzdem gekauft.
Ich hab jetzt den dritten DT im Keller, außer Dingen, die ich als Verschleiß verbuche, hatte ich keine Probleme mit den DT, in meinem ehemaligen Mk2 und im Mk5 meiner Frau liefen/laufen die Dinger sehr gut, Abrieb am Kolben oder Geräusche nach 7000 km bekam ein Service bei DT Deutschland einwandfrei in den Griff.
Ich kenne auch Leute, bei denen der Service bisher nicht zufriedenstellend funktioniert.
aber das ist nicht der "große Teil".

Was mich schlicht nervt sind die pauschalen Urteile von dir, Rocky.
Mir ist bis heute schleierhaft, welcher missionarische Eifer dich reitet, hier die immer wieder gleichen Dinge zu wiederholen.
Aber sei's drum, eigentlich wollte ich mich durch sowas nicht zu Postings provozieren lassen, was ich dummerweise gestern getan habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2012)

OK, "größtenteils" ist wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige Ausdruck.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dieser Defekt "häufig" auftritt und sicher nicht mehr als Einzelfall abgetan werden sollte.
Das sollte man doch bei der Wahl eines neuen Bikes wissen?


----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2012)

es ist doch ganz einfach:
gesetzt den Fall, das Mk8/9 gibt's wirklich fÃ¼r 400â¬ weniger als Mk10 und gesetzt den Fall, der DT gehÃ¶rt zu den "mehreren EinzelfÃ¤llen" und geht hops... einen Monarch vom Lord oder einen Fox gibt's fÃ¼r knapp unter 400â¬. Preislich gibt es sich also nicht mehr wirklich viel.
Da schau ich mir doch einfach die Geotabellen an und entscheide dann nach Vorliebe. Will ich lieber einen steileren Lenkwinkel + kÃ¼rzeren Radstand oder lieber was mit abfahrtsorientierterer Geometrie (Mk10)? Was fÃ¼rs Mk8/9 als Marathonbike sprechen wÃ¼rde wÃ¤re ja z.B. auch die Option 120mm Hebel einzubauen, was es beim Mk10 nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## rayc (20. Juni 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das in einem Forum jedes Problemchen sowieso ins negative verzerrt wird liegt die Quote mit Garantie <1%



Mag sein, wie hoch die Quote ist werden wir nie erfahren.

Fakt ist, das es inzwischen mehrere Lsgn. gibt wenn man einen DT nicht fahren will. 
Wenn einen das mk8/9 eher liegt als das mk10 gibt es keinen Grund der dagegen spricht. 
Ich habe mir das mk9 gekauft, obwohl ich den DT im 301 schei$e fand. Aber ansonsten hat das 301 genau meinen Anforderungen entsprochen.
Jetzt mit einen Alternativ Dämpfer, bin ich mit den Hinterbau mehr als zufrieden.

120er Hebel gibt seitens LV nicht mehr, sind ausverkauft laut Homepage.
Aber über den Forums-Hebel-Tausch-Thread sollte man einen finden.

Das trotz des Gekeife und teilweise rauen Umgangstons hier in Forum, bei Problemen *eine große Hilfsbereitschaft* besteht, das ist ein Grund pro LV. 

ray


----------



## .t1mo (20. Juni 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Was mich schlicht nervt sind die pauschalen Urteile von dir, Rocky.
> Mir ist bis heute schleierhaft, welcher missionarische Eifer dich reitet, hier die immer wieder gleichen Dinge zu wiederholen.
> Aber sei's drum, eigentlich wollte ich mich durch sowas nicht zu Postings provozieren lassen, was ich dummerweise gestern getan habe.



Gleiches frage ich mich auch schon seit ich hier im Liteville Unterforum mitlese


----------



## echtorg (20. Juni 2012)

habe jetzt auch einen monarch ergattert, den dann der lord bekommt bin schon gespannt


----------



## othom (20. Juni 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ....und ein großer Teil der Besitzer haben Probleme mit verreckenden Dämpfern.
> Und die gibt es nicht nur im Forum.
> Ursache ist nach wie vor ungeklärt.
> Konstruktionsfehler oder mangelnde Qualität beim Dämpferhersteller.
> ...





> OK, "größtenteils" ist wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige Ausdruck.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass dieser Defekt "häufig" auftritt und sicher nicht mehr als Einzelfall abgetan werden sollte.
> Das sollte man doch bei der Wahl eines neuen Bikes wissen?



geht mir das auf den Sender ...

Du bringst immer irgendwas mal eben zum Ausdruck
Im übrigen funzt mein DT einwandfrei 
Im einem anderen Bike habe ich einen Fox und der ist völlig überfordert und wippt schon wenn ich mich räuspern muss

Hier sind so einige die zu wenig Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen

um wieder zum Thema zu kommen 

mein MK8 fährt sich super mit 120mm und heute die Kettenführung montiert  jetzt noch geschmeidiger 
und überlege mir noch ein Liteville anzuschaffen...hoffe aber das sie was mit 650b anbieten oder einen geänderten Hinterbau


----------



## v2Wy4 (21. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema 650b:

In Willingen saß ich zum ersten mal auf einem liteville (301 mit 160mm Wippe und 160mm Lyrik Gabel) Auf dem cremacycle Track ging mir das dauergrinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht  fühlt sich auch in der Luft super sicher an. Der robuste Rahmen vermittelt Sicherheit und stabilität ohne Ende! 

Obwohl liteville ja (soweit ich es mitbekommen habe) in Bezug auf neue produkte sehr zurückhaltend ist, war das abschließende Gespräch doch sehr aufschlussreich:
Auf Nachfrage zum Thema 650b hieß es, dass natürlich auch liteville mit den trends mitgehen muss. Sie setzen sich aufjedenfall mit dem Thema auseinander. Genaueres wurde nicht erläutert. 
Heißt für mich: es kommt aufjedenfall was, ob ein ganz neuer Rahmen oder ein anderer Hinterbau?!
In der nächsten oder übernächsten MK Version wird es eine Öffnung am sitzrohrfür die Reverb stealth geben.
Frühestens beim MK 12 wird es einen neuen Fox Dämpfer (mit CTD Technik?!) geben.


Soweit von mir. Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2012)

Guter Grund:

Kettenstrebe vor einiger Zeit schon arg zerdellt (aber ich habe die dumme Stelle dafür geschafft *g*). Heute mit LV telefoniert - eine neue Strebe ist zum günstigen Crash Replacement Preis quasi schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Der Preis ist super und der Hinterbau dann wieder vertrauenswürdiger und optisch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (25. Juni 2012)

Rein interessenhalber, was kostet so eine einzelne Strebe?


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2012)

Derzeit 80 exkl mwst für die kettenstreben.


----------



## .t1mo (25. Juni 2012)

Ziemlich humaner Preis. Danke


----------



## ezkimo (26. Juni 2012)

Crashreplacement und Service = Klasse


----------



## culoduro (26. Juni 2012)

ezkimo schrieb:


> Crashreplacement und Service = Klasse



Hmmm, jain...

Ich muss tatsächlich bei meiner eingedellten Sitzstrebe den ganzen Rahmen (MK10) ersetzen. Der Crash Replacement Preis für den Rahmen ist zwar fair, aber natürlich viel höher als der für die Sitzstrebeneinheit sein könnte...

Service ist gut.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Juni 2012)

Wieso den ganzen Rahmen?!


----------



## culoduro (26. Juni 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wieso den ganzen Rahmen?!



Weil Liteville die Sitzstrebe nicht einzeln lagert bzw. verkauft. Sondern im Falle eines Crash Replacement den ganzen Rahmen tauscht.

Leuchtet mir zwar vielleicht marktwirtschaftlich ein, aber nicht so ganz in punkto Kundenservice..


----------



## thetourist (27. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehs auch nicht, bei Sitzstrebe wird der komplette Rahmen getauscht und bei der Kettenstrebe nur die Strebe?


----------



## rayc (28. Juni 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ich verstehs auch nicht, bei Sitzstrebe wird der komplette Rahmen getauscht und bei der Kettenstrebe nur die Strebe?



Ein gute Frage.
Finde das etwas verwunderlich. 

Oder hat LV einfach noch keine Ersatzteile fürs mk10 daliegen?

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juni 2012)

Puh da bringt das Crashreplacement nur halb so viel. Muss auf meine Sitzstrebe gut aufpassen


----------



## Nightjumper73 (24. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend, 

wollte eigendlich keine Werbung machen.....

am Sonntag die 1. ausfahrt mit meinem neuen MK 10..... Was soll ich sagen: 

B O M B E !!!

Herrlich, diese Fahrwerksteiffigkei mit satter Spurtreue bergab aber gleichzeitig handlich und effizient den Berg rauf

Fast wie früher mit meiner Duc


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. Juli 2012)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> wollte eigendlich keine Werbung machen.....
> 
> ...


Mit dem MK10 haste recht aber mit dem Italo.....


----------



## waldhase (25. Juli 2012)

Möchte morgen das 301MK10 (140) testen, gibt es etwas worauf ich besonders achten muss?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (25. Juli 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mit dem MK10 haste recht aber mit dem Italo.....


 
Auch wenns Off-Topic ist,aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen 
Ducati hatte (zumindest früher) klar die besten Fahrwerke,deswegen kamen an die Rundenzeiten auch keine Japsen ran trotz massig (leider hochtouriger) Mehr-PS


----------



## Nightjumper73 (25. Juli 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Auch wenns Off-Topic ist,aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen
> Ducati hatte (zumindest früher) klar die besten Fahrwerke,deswegen kamen an die Rundenzeiten auch keine Japsen ran trotz massig (leider hochtouriger) Mehr-PS


 

So isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (28. Juli 2012)

Nach dem ersten LV Test bin ich sehr angetan vom MK10, besonders die Federgabel mit 
DRVC hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## fatz (28. Juli 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten LV Test bin ich sehr angetan vom MK10,


warst damit nur die strasse auf der kampenwand rauf oder auch richtig im gelaende?


----------



## waldhase (28. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> warst damit nur die strasse auf der kampenwand rauf oder auch richtig im gelaende?



Runter ging es auf Trails. Als Ortsunkundiger, war ich froh dass wir den richtigen Einstieg gefunden haben. Man ist nur leider viel zu schnell unten;( Nach dem Regen, war es zwar teilweise sehr glatt, aber noch Risk no Fun.

P.S. Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, wo warst du denn, als wir einen Guide gesucht haben?


----------



## fatz (28. Juli 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> P.S. Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, wo warst du denn, als wir einen Guide gesucht haben?


haettest vorher was gesagt. nein, bei mir ist grad nix mit radlfahren. oberschenkelhals im
eimer. siehe lazarett thread. wo waren die testraeder her? litewheelz?


----------



## waldhase (28. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> haettest vorher was gesagt. nein, bei mir ist grad nix mit radlfahren. oberschenkelhals im
> eimer. siehe lazarett thread. wo waren die testraeder her? litewheelz?



Gute Besserung!
Ja, die Räder waren von litewheelz.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (29. Juli 2012)

> Auch wenns Off-Topic ist,aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja,das ist wirklich off Topic.Und noch falsch dazu.
Ducati hatte nicht die besseren Fahrwerke (die ganze Superbike WM führ incl Japaner Öhnlins etc) sondern die Italiener hatten einen sehr großen Gewichtsvorteil per Reglement.Dadurch die Künstliche Dominantz.Kaum war der Gewichtsvorteil dahin war es aus mit den scheppernden 2 Zylindern.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (29. Juli 2012)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ja,das ist wirklich off Topic.Und noch falsch dazu.
> Ducati hatte nicht die besseren Fahrwerke (die ganze Superbike WM führ incl Japaner Öhnlins etc) sondern die Italiener hatten einen sehr großen Gewichtsvorteil per Reglement.Dadurch die Künstliche Dominantz.Kaum war der Gewichtsvorteil dahin war es aus mit den scheppernden 2 Zylindern.



Sorry, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen: es stimmt einfach nicht!

Möchte das hier aber auch nicht Breittretten, google einfach mal SBK!
--------
Hatte heute auch ohne Gitterrohr-Rahmen ein riesen Spass


----------



## ingoshome (29. Juli 2012)

Wozu das Liteville-Forum wenn die Wikipedia liegt so nah?

... vielleicht hamm ja eh alle ein wenig Recht!?
... wie so oft im Leben 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MotoGP#Technik


----------



## Nightjumper73 (29. Juli 2012)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Wozu das Liteville-Forum wenn die Wikipedia liegt so nah?
> 
> ... vielleicht hamm ja eh alle ein wenig Recht!?
> ... wie so oft im Leben
> ...



Hast recht....nur nicht beim Link..das ist die MotoGP.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber der guten Ordnung halber:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superbike-Weltmeisterschaft


----------



## Kerosin0815 (29. Juli 2012)

> google einfach mal SBK!


Es ist bekannt das Ducati von dem Mindergewicht und dem Hubraumplus von 250 cm³  deutlich profitiert hat 
Nicht nur das Ducati mit 1000 cm³ fahren durfte und die "Japaner" nur mit 750 cm³..dazu noch der Gewichtsvorteil.....wenn das mal kein Vorteil war !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (30. Juli 2012)

Ducati != Liteville

=>wenn ihr weiter über Motorräder fachsimpeln wollt, nutzt bitte das KTWR


----------



## waldhase (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zum 301MK10, welche Gabel könnt ihr empfehlen 140/150mm?


----------



## .t1mo (31. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=341340


----------



## kippi (1. August 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ducati != Liteville



 Aber das Liteville wackelt nicht so nervend, da kein Zweizylinder 
Und klingeln tut an der Ampel auch nix!


----------



## .t1mo (1. August 2012)

Hängt davon ab, wie rund man tritt.


----------



## jleserer (5. September 2012)

Warum Liteville:

- Transparenter als jeder anderer Hersteller.
- Kein Marketinggepushe ála Cube und Co. - hier geht jedes Geld in die Bikes oder an die Frauen und Männer, die es entwicklen
- Eierlegende Wollmilchsau par excellence


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2012)

jleserer schrieb:


> Warum Liteville:
> 
> - *Transparenter als jeder andere*r Hersteller.
> - *Kein Marketinggepushe* ála Cube und Co. - hier geht jedes Geld in die Bikes oder an die Frauen und Männer, die es entwicklen
> - *Eierlegende Wollmilchsau* par excellence



Wie kommst du darauf? 
Kannst du das mal genauer erklären?

(Es gibt ja schon gute Gründe, ein Liteville zu fahren, aber an die hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht).


----------



## jleserer (5. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Kannst du das mal genauer erklären?
> 
> (Es gibt ja schon gute Gründe, ein Liteville zu fahren, aber an die hätte ich jetzt echt nicht gedacht).



Transparenter: unter anderem deswegen (gibts noch mehr von auf deren homepage) http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=4

nenn ein hersteller, der das so ausführlich nennt

2ter und 3ter punkt ist persönliches empfinden


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. September 2012)

> - Eierlegende Wollmilchsau par excellence



Da gibts noch andere Hersteller die vergleichbares bieten.
Und das zu einem angemessenem Kurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (16. September 2012)

für hab 5 bikes in der kategorie getestet und jetzt ein mk8!

gründe:
- durch das kurze sattelrohr komm ich mit meinen kuzen beinen auch zum boden
- sattel gaaanz einschiebbar
- clevere details (ersatzschraube, zugverlegung, ...)
- dämpfer komplett sperrbar ==> kein einsinken im sag auf steilen rampen
- ausgewogene geo und somit kann ich endlich die talas weggeben

g.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Oktober 2012)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fotocase (15. November 2012)

Moin,

Ich möchte hier keinen krieg anzetteln aber ,mal eine frage.
An die leute die LV fahren und so überzeugt sind.
Warum sind die Rahmen so extrem teuer (601 ca 2300 euro )
Was macht den Rahmen so kostspielig?

Sitzt da irgent wo auf dem Werg ein alter mann der die Rahmen alle stück für stück schweißt?

Mir ist klar das entwicklung geld kostet ,aber die anderen hersteller entwickeln auch und sind billiger .

Danke für eine sachliche freundliche antwort.


----------



## Toolkid (15. November 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## Toolkid (15. November 2012)

teilweise Entwicklung
teilweise Stückzahlen (Liteville << Canyon, Cube, Radon, Scott...)
teilweise Name/Prestige

vgl. XTR/XX

Davon abgesehen. Kuck dir mal die Preise für die Rahmen anderer Hersteller an. Soviel günstiger als Liteville sind die auch nicht, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Bikette74 (16. November 2012)

Zukünftiger Pilot von einem Liteville 301, wählte ich dieses Fahrrad, weil:

-Es wurde entwickelt, um Fahrräder in den Bergen fahren
-Geometrie ist mir
-Ich liebe die ästhetische Qualität der
-Suspension hat einen Ruf als Unternehmen: gut, weil ich rollte immer endurigide und ich mag es nicht Bikes weichen
-Variable-Ablenkung, indem nur die Stange

Um zu sehen, wenn ich endlich rollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (16. November 2012)

Google Translate ist böse.


----------



## Bikette74 (16. November 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Google Translate ist böse.



traurig


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2012)

nix traurig - charmant diese Nicht-Übersetzung


----------



## Qia (16. November 2012)

Bikette74 schrieb:


> Zukünftiger Pilot von einem Liteville 301, wählte ich dieses Fahrrad, weil:
> 
> -Es wurde entwickelt, um Fahrräder in den Bergen fahren
> -Geometrie ist mir
> ...



Try it the other way now, from german to france with google....than read/laugh!


----------



## Bikette74 (17. November 2012)

I don't speak German and everybody knows now : Lol:

Do you know which website would translate correctly, please ?
But It's not my fault if the best site of 301 Liteville is german !! : D

For the fun, german google translate version : Ich spreche kein Deutsch und jeder kennt. Weißt du, was Website Traduct richtig Könnten Sie bitte?

Es ist nicht meine Schuld, wenn die beste Seite von 301 Liteville ist Deutsch


----------



## gscholz (17. November 2012)

> Do you know which website would translate correctly, please ?

As your English is quite good you should not try to translate it by a pseudo intelligent machine into something similar to German.

The most readers here will understand your English much better than such "random German word conglomerations".

Guido


----------



## Bikette74 (17. November 2012)

gscholz schrieb:


> As your English is quite good you should not try to translate it by a pseudo intelligent machine into something similar to German.



ok  

Thanks


----------



## Tomak (17. November 2012)

Hatte heute meine erste, kurze Berührung mit einem 301.

160 er Wippe, 180 Fox 36. 

Bin total begeistert, schon nach ein paar 100 m und ein paar Treppenstufen.
Werde meine Versenderbikepläne wohl über den Haufen werfen und mir erst mal einen 301Rahmen zum selber aufbauen holen. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Qia (17. November 2012)

gscholz schrieb:


> > Do you know which website would translate correctly, please ?
> 
> As your English is quite good you should not try to translate it by a pseudo intelligent machine into something similar to German.
> 
> ...



But we`ll laugh a lot less than.... 

Ce n'est pas tellement de plaisir, mais nous comprendrons certainement mieux que ces outils de traduction.
Ensuite, il faut bien commencer! Vous avez certainement une joie de mon français, hein?


----------



## beetle (18. November 2012)

Ich habe gar kein Liteville. Aber die Bilder und Videos sind meistens super und ein Grund hier rein zu gucken. 

Bin mal ein 301 probe gefahren und war absolut nicht überzeugt. Jetzt ist es ein N geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikette74 (19. November 2012)

I have choose a 301 Liteville (I wait still the frame) :
-beautiful frame  
-a real mountain bike,
-a geometry adapted (for me, but I could't have tried it)
-a suspension reputed not to be smooth / wimp which is perfect, because I have always ride with hardtails bikes (I don't like bikes which are too soft)

  @Qia : thanks for your friendly message (But I don't have for the moment, the time to learn german language)


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. November 2012)

Your English is fine. It's much easier to understand this way.


----------



## soil (23. November 2012)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Moin,
> Mir ist klar das entwicklung geld kostet ,aber die anderen hersteller entwickeln auch und sind billiger .



Selbst Specialized hat ähnliche Preise als nicht allzu exklusiver Hersteller, der seine Entwicklungskosten auf große Stückzahlen umlegen kann. Und Spec bietet keine zehn Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Dezember 2012)

soil schrieb:


> Selbst Specialized hat Ã¤hnliche Preise als nicht allzu exklusiver Hersteller, der seine Entwicklungskosten auf groÃe StÃ¼ckzahlen umlegen kann. Und Spec bietet keine zehn Jahre Garantie.



Und warum sollte sich LV den guten Preis selbst zerschieÃen. 

So ein Garantieversprechen habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen, was sich auch dann auch in den guten Gebrauchtpreisen wiederspiegelt. War ein weiterer Grund, warum ich mich fÃ¼r LV statt fÃ¼r z.B. Rose oder Spezi entschieden habe, die fÃ¼r mich mit am relevantesten Versprechen in fett:

"Garantie:
Liteville gewÃ¤hrt fÃ¼r alle ab dem 1. September 2007 ausgelieferten Mountainbike-Rahmen *10 Jahre (5+5) Garantie *auf alle Material- und Herstellungsfehler des Rahmens. Die Reparatur oder ein nÃ¶tiger Neutausch des Rahmens oder Rahmenteils erfolgt innerhalb der ersten 5 Garantiejahre kostenlos, danach bis zum 10. Jahr fÃ¼r einen Nutzungs-Pauschalbetrag von 50% des jeweils aktuell empfohlenen, unverbindlichen Verkaufspreises. Auf die verbauten Federbeine gilt die Werksgarantie des jeweiligen Herstellers. FÃ¼r das Liteville 101 4X gelten 3+7 Jahre.
*Die Garantie gilt wie bei Liteville und Syntace immer selbstverstÃ¤ndlich fÃ¼r alle Liteville Besitzer, nicht nur fÃ¼r den âErstbesitzerâ und umfasst ausdrÃ¼cklich DH- sowie Renneinsatz. *Damit erhalten sogar die meisten Gebraucht-Liteville KÃ¤ufer einen Rahmen mit mehreren Jahren Original-Werksgarantie!
Einzige Voraussetzung: Alle Komponenten mÃ¼ssen gemÃ¤Ã den Montageanleitungen verbaut und verwendet werden.

DarÃ¼ber hinaus bietet Liteville jedem Liteville-EigentÃ¼mer selbst fÃ¼r SchÃ¤den durch Fehlgebrauch oder UnfalleinflÃ¼sse (z.B. âFahrrad auf DachstÃ¤nder gegen Garagenwandâ) ein Kulanzangebot direkt Ã¼ber Liteville an."


----------



## Lenilein (2. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ducati != Liteville
> 
> Ich fahr` Liteville weil ich eben auch Ducati fahr`.


----------



## mokka_ (3. März 2013)

was für ne duc fährst du??


----------



## Lenilein (3. März 2013)

mokka_ schrieb:


> was für ne duc fährst du??



Monster


----------



## Nightjumper73 (3. März 2013)

Ne gute alte 900er Vergaser


----------



## Lenilein (3. März 2013)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Ne gute alte 900er Vergaser


41 er Keihin Flachschieber.
Weiterhin :
flow bench - Köpfe mit Doppelzündung ( silent hektik prozessor mit 16 Kennfeldern und Spulen ),
Ein-/ Auslaßventile und Sitze 1mm vergrößert,
VeeTwo - Nockenwellen ( Drehmo ),
Alu Zünd-Rotor,
944 ccm, moderat verdichtet auf 11,4 : 1,
Kurbelwelle feingewuchtet,
Carillo - Pleuel,
hoher K&N, offen
45 mm Tangentialkrümmer..............,
hab da damals scheinbar vorübergehend mal den Verstand verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (4. März 2013)

Lenilein schrieb:


> Ich fahr` Liteville weil ich eben auch Ducati fahr`.


Dann klärt das bitte in einem eigenen Thread. Dieser hier heißt "Gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren" und nicht "Ich fahr eine Duc(ati)".


----------



## mokka_ (4. März 2013)

geiles moped 

ok stimmt aber wir sind ja hier in nem liteville forum nicht daß das ganze zu nem monster forum wird

wobei es schon interessant ist was man so nebenher fährt ;-)


----------



## Lenilein (4. März 2013)

mokka_ schrieb:


> geiles moped
> 
> Danke für die Blumen,
> aber ja, nicht daß er wieder mit uns schimpfen muß, für die moppeds gibt`s ja `nen eigenen Fred.
> ...


----------



## mokka_ (6. März 2013)

gerne


----------



## RobG301 (12. März 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte sich LV den guten Preis selbst zerschießen.
> 
> So ein Garantieversprechen habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen, was sich auch dann auch in den guten Gebrauchtpreisen wiederspiegelt. War ein weiterer Grund, warum ich mich für LV statt für z.B. Rose oder Spezi entschieden habe, die für mich mit am relevantesten Versprechen in fett:
> 
> ...



Eben und das zieht nunmal als Verkaufsargument! Trotz fehlender ICSG- oder dass es beim 601 Mk2 keine Federwegsverstellung zwischen 165 und 190mm mehr gibt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

Ich wusste nicht wohin damit, aber es wird die Fans interessieren:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k981/a84560/p6-carbon-sattelstuetze-349-x-400-mm-cube-edition.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gekko (13. März 2013)

Hallo Leute..ich bin dabei mir dieses Jahr wohl auch einen Liteville 301 zu kaufen. Leider komme ich aus Norddeutschland *bei Bremen* und habe keinen Liteville Händler in der Nähe um ein 301 ab MK 10 in Größe M zu fahren*Sitzen*

Falls hier einer aus Norddeutschland kommt..wäre es toll..wenn ich mich zumindest mal auf ein M rauf setzten könnte um bei 178cm Größe und 83cm Schrittlänge einen direkten Vergleich zum L zu haben. Dieses habe ich dank Kurbelkraft nämlich schon kurz testen können.


----------



## rayc (13. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht wohin damit, aber es wird die Fans interessieren:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k981/a84560/p6-carbon-sattelstuetze-349-x-400-mm-cube-edition.html



Na, ein Fan wird nichts kaufen wo Cube draufsteht. 

Ich habe diese Stütze vor Wochen schon gekauft.
Man weis ja nie, wenn man Ersatz braucht.

ray


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Na, ein Fan wird nichts kaufen wo Cube draufsteht.
> 
> Ich habe diese Stütze vor Wochen schon gekauft.
> Man weis ja nie, wenn man Ersatz braucht.
> ...



steht denn "cube" drauf?
auf lenker und vorbau stand doch nix?


----------



## scylla (13. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> steht denn "cube" drauf?
> auf lenker und vorbau stand doch nix?



dick und fett 
zumindest das cube-"c"... aber wer erkennt das nicht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2013)

ich geh gleich mal gucken.
bin wohl etwas oberflächlich in "labels".


----------



## rayc (13. März 2013)

Nee, Cube steht nicht drauf.
Aber das Logo ist schon eindeutig.

Mir egal, ich weis das es eine Syntace Stütze ist.
Mir kommt es auf die Qualität an, egal was drauf steht.

Schrauben sind übrigens aus Titan.

ray


----------



## soil (13. März 2013)

Ich bin irritiert. UVP sind hier 148 Euro. Die Original-Syntace Version schlägt bei bike-components mit 218 Euro zu Buche. Handelt es sich wirklich um baugleiche Teile?


----------



## rayc (13. März 2013)

Die Syntace ist 480 mm lang, die Cube Edition 400 mm.
Label ist anders.

Ansonsten ist mir nichts aufgefallen.

ray


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

Ã¤nlich der Vorbauten und Lenker die fÃ¼r 39,-â¬ und 29,-â¬ verkauft worden sind.
Hoffe da bricht jetzt jetzt keine Welt zusammen?


----------



## sinux (14. März 2013)

Cube Edition = Alu/Carbon Kombi (=alte P6 Carbon): 400mm: 229 gr
Diese Stütze gibt es m.W. gar nicht mehr direct von Syntace

Syntace Original (218 ) = Highflex Fullcarbon: 400mm 198gr

Trotzdem Schnäppchen - das "C" ist auch ganz klein, kann vllt. mit Aceton entcubet werden, wenn das Carbon das verträgt.

BTW:
Den Vector in Cube Edition (Alu, 780) hab ich als Lenker für's Grobe im Keller liegen (29). Hier ist das Design halt ein bisschen anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. März 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Cube Edition = Alu/Carbon Kombi (=alte P6 Carbon): 400mm: 229 gr
> Diese Stütze gibt es m.W. gar nicht mehr direct von Syntace
> 
> Syntace Original (218 ) = Highflex Fullcarbon: 400mm 198gr
> ...



ähm nicht ganz. Die alte P6 Carbon hatte einen Alu-Kopf. Die Cube-Edition Stütze hat den fließend übergehenden Carbon-Kopf wie bei der aktuellen HiFlex P6.
Ob bei der Cube-Edition ein Alukern drin ist kann ich nicht sagen. Hab zumindest beim unten reinschielen keinen gesehen.

Mit Aceton würde ich da nicht rumfummeln. Damit macht man ja dann wahrscheinlich auch den Klarlack ab. Wer mental nicht damit zurecht kommt, kann ja die 200 für das Syntace-Original ausgeben


----------



## sinux (14. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ähm nicht ganz. Die alte P6 Carbon hatte einen Alu-Kopf. Die Cube-Edition Stütze hat den fließend übergehenden Carbon-Kopf wie bei der aktuellen HiFlex P6.
> Ob bei der Cube-Edition ein Alukern drin ist kann ich nicht sagen. Hab zumindest beim unten reinschielen keinen gesehen.
> 
> Mit Aceton würde ich da nicht rumfummeln. Damit macht man ja dann wahrscheinlich auch den Klarlack ab. Wer mental nicht damit zurecht kommt, kann ja die 200 für das Syntace-Original ausgeben



Nun ja, beim Kopf geb ich Dir recht. Die Beschreibung sacht aber:

    Cube Edition
    Gewicht: 229g
    Mindesteinstecktiefe (Schaft): 120 mm
    Material: Carbon/Aluminium/Titan


Hingegen bei der Highflex ist nur Carbon/Titan gelistet....

Also irgendwo wird halt Alu und die zusätzlichen  30gr versteckt sein.

Bleib dabei - trotzdem (funktionales) Schnäppchen


----------



## fatz (14. März 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> das "C" ist auch ganz klein, kann vllt. mit Aceton entcubet werden, wenn das Carbon das verträgt.


bei den vorbauten und lenkern ging's mit aceton prima runter (hab beides vor einer weile 
an einem rad fuer eine bekannte verbaut). bei carbon waer ich da allerdings auch ein bissl
vorsichtiger.


----------



## wildermarkus (14. März 2013)

Geht noch billiger,aber halt in Alu

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1171/a79128/p6-alu-sattelstuetze-349-mm-cube-edition.html?mfid=93


----------



## .t1mo (14. März 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Cube Edition
> Gewicht: 229g
> Mindesteinstecktiefe (Schaft): 120 mm
> Material: Carbon/Aluminium/Titan



Carbon = Stütze
Alu = Kopf
Titan = Schrauben

...ich denke mal, dass es sich hierbei ganz normal um eine baugleiche Hiflex handelt sie aber einfach einen anderen Namen trägt.

Erstaunlicher Weise habe ich vor etwa einem Jahr für meine Syntace P6 Hiflex in 480mm exakt 159 gezahlt. Warum die jetzt 219 kostet verstehe ich auch nicht aber die Megaforce 2 Vorbauten sind ja auch 20 teurer geworden


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> ...........Erstaunlicher Weise habe ich vor etwa einem Jahr für meine Syntace P6 Hiflex in 480mm exakt 159 gezahlt. Warum die jetzt 219 kostet verstehe ich auch nicht aber die Megaforce 2 Vorbauten sind ja auch 20 teurer geworden



Weil mehr zu holen ist.


----------



## .t1mo (14. März 2013)

Höchstwahrscheinlich.


----------



## scylla (14. März 2013)

solange die anzahl der verkauften produkte gleich bleibt, spricht ja nichts dagegen, den gewinn zu erhöhen


----------



## knoxi (15. März 2013)

Hallo allerseitz hat jemand ein MK11 schon?mich würde mal intressieren wie das mit dem verstellbaren Lagerschalen (steuerrohr) so ist.Den soll man +/-1.5 grad drehen können, was macht mehr sinn steiler oder flacher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2013)

Fahr erst einmal so.
Wenn es nicht passt kaufst du dir die Schalen dazu und probierst.

*flacher*= mehr Laufruhe, weniger wendig, Tendenz zum Abkippen, etwas mehr Sicherheit im steilen Gelände

*steiler*= wendiger in schneller verwinkelten Trails, direktere Lenkung, vermittelt weniger Sicherheit im steilen Gelände

(Das hat aber nix mit 301 oder MK11 zu tun, das ist reine Physik)


----------



## knoxi (15. März 2013)

ok mir ist nur die frage aufgekommen weil das MK11 eine noch flachere lenkwinkel geo hat als das MK10 und dann noch flacher stellen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2013)

ja, kann man wenn man die passen schalen dazukauft.


----------



## Gekko (15. März 2013)

knoxi schrieb:


> ok mir ist nur die frage aufgekommen weil das MK11 eine noch flachere lenkwinkel geo hat als das MK10 und dann noch flacher stellen?




Eigentlich ist die Geo beim MK 10 und 11 gleich. Beide haben einen Standard Lenkkopfwinkel von 66,5° und einen Sitzwinkel von 74,5°.


----------



## knoxi (15. März 2013)

ok wenn ich dann die schalen verdrehen kann wird dann winkel 68 grad oder 65grad


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2013)

keine ahnung.
ich weiß nur dass man die schalen nachkaufen kann.
was die dinger dann genau können wissen die Fans besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. März 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte sich LV den guten Preis selbst zerschieÃen.
> 
> So ein Garantieversprechen habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen, was sich auch dann auch in den guten Gebrauchtpreisen wiederspiegelt. War ein weiterer Grund, warum ich mich fÃ¼r LV statt fÃ¼r z.B. Rose oder Spezi entschieden habe, die fÃ¼r mich mit am relevantesten Versprechen in fett:
> 
> ...


hallo nach langem abwesend sein melde ich mich auch widereinmal!
und das ist weil ich einen sehr guten grund habe ein liteville zu fahren!!
ich habe mir im Mai 2011 ein mk9 gekauft und an nichts gespart bin das bike oft gefahren und 2x also immer im Herbst zum service gebracht diesen Herbst 2012 mit einem kleinen anligen und zwar hatte ich ein ganz eckiges kliken im Bereich??????? also nach x malen auseinander und zusammen bauen hatt sich nichts verÃ¤ndert,das bike ging zu liteville aber auch die haben die Ursache nicht gefunden jetzt kriege ich die meldung von meinem HÃ¤ndler  www.radbar.ch urs aebershold das ich ein mk10 im eintausch kriege oder ein mk11 und muss  â¬ aufzahlen!!
ich finde das echt genial und der hammer grosses Kompliment und vielen dank an den hÃ¤ndler und an liteville ein grund den firmen treu zu bleiben und weiter zu empfehlen!!
gruss remo


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. April 2013)

Weil die Lager am Fox Dämpfer durch Nadellager ersetzt wurden. 
Andere Hersteller machen das nicht. 
Danke Liteville!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Weil die Lager am Fox Dämpfer durch Nadellager ersetzt wurden.
> Andere Hersteller machen das nicht.
> Danke Liteville!



Doch, das machen auch andere hersteller, z. B. Ghost.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. April 2013)

Specialized soweit ich weiß z.b. nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Specialized soweit ich weiß z.b. nicht.



Nein, die haben an manchen/ vielen Bikes komplett auf die Lagerung des hinteren Auges verzichtet, da gibt es natürlich noch weniger Reibung.

Aber die Nadellager sind von Enduro und können in alle bikes mit ~ 22x8mm eingebaut werden.
Da kommen ja auch die von Liteville her.
Gibt es bei Toxo schon seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (26. Mai 2013)

Keine spektakulären Stunts......gefällt mir trotzdem gut: 


[ame="http://vimeo.com/66548979"]Liteville 301 - Bike Point on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rayc (26. Mai 2013)

yep, video ist richtig schön 

ray


----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2013)

Cooles Video!!


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Juli 2013)

Lagergewinde defekt, nach kurzem Telfonat Rahmen eingeschickt, Kontrolle, Info per Mail, Reparatur mit Buchse und wieder zurück, keine Woche vergangen. Danke an Alex und Michi!


----------



## crazy.man77 (13. Juli 2013)

Der Service: fehlende Kleinteile für den Steuersatz im Keller nicht mehr auffindbar, Email an Alex, alles innerhalb von ein paar Tagen kostenlos zugesendet. Perfekt & vielen Dank an Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pkacz (16. Juli 2013)

......das 2te Jahr mit meinem MK 10.... 3800km drauf gemacht...an den Tagen an denen ich es nicht fahre fühle ich mich schlecht...kein Wunsch nach einem neuen oder anderen Bike. Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte....

Die Anschaffung hat finanziell sehr weh getan aber jeder Kilometer drauf ist eine Freude.

Peter


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Juli 2013)

Bei mir war der Hinterbau schief und das Rad ist aus der Spur gelaufen. Reparatur mit einem exzentrischen Einsatz hat 3 Werktage gedauert, also meiner Meinung nach voll ok. Jetzt passt wieder alles.
Das Messing(?)-Plättchen der Sattelklemme ist mir abgerissen -> Ersatz wurde kostenlos innerhalb von 2 Tagen zugeschickt.
Hat zwar nichts direkt mit LV/Syntace zu tun, aber der Dämpfer war defekt wegen Luft ind er Hydraulik. Der 48h Service von FOX ist auch super, der Dämpfer war sehr schnell wieder da und funktioniert seitdem auch wieder wie er soll.

Also der Service bei LV/Syntace und FOX bzw. Toxo funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Rocky10 (21. Juli 2013)

Weil....
Egal was kommt, ich immer das richtige Bike dabei habe.
Mein MK 10 kennt, mit der richtigen Bereifung, kein Gelände was nicht ginge.
1 Woche Westalpen, mit allem was dazugehört (wirklich fiser Schotter inklu.).
Steilste Rampen...das Limit ist der Pilot!
Höchste Stufen.....das Limit ist der Pilot!
Verblockte Wege....drüberbügeln...das Limit ist der Pilot!
Technisch bergauf...ich arbeite daran....das Limit ist der Pilot!
Welches andere Bike lässt sich mit einer 170mm Stahlfedergabel, ohne je an eine Absenkung zu denken, so mühelos steilste Rampen hochpedalieren?

Für die Anschaffung habe ich über 1 Jahr Kohle zur Seite gelegt...es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## paradox (28. Juli 2013)

Der Wiederverkauf ist für so ein Rad immer noch echt Top! 

Beim MK10 eben auch die 650b Kompatibilität! 

Liteville MK 10 ist einer der besten 26" und 650b" Rahmen am Markt!

EDIT: Verkaufe mein MK10...


----------



## biker-wug (28. Juli 2013)

Warum??


----------



## paradox (28. Juli 2013)

ich bin auf 29er umgestiegen und für mich ist es eben zur zeit die Größe schlechthin.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (1. August 2013)

> Weil....
> Egal was kommt, ich immer das richtige Bike dabei habe.
> Mein MK 10 kennt, mit der richtigen Bereifung, kein Gelände was nicht ginge.
> 1 Woche Westalpen, mit allem was dazugehört (wirklich fiser Schotter inklu.).
> ...


Na ja...das gilt für viele andere Räder auch.Da ist das liteville keine Ausnahme.
Geometrie ist das Stichwort.
Ohne jetzt hier noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer zu gießen..manche Aussagen hier sind schon sehr überzogen.
Markentreue ist ja an sich nix schlechtes,aber manche Aussagen hier


----------



## chorge (1. August 2013)

Weil...
man den ganzen Fanboys glaubt?!
inzwischen fast jeder ein LV durch die Gegend gurkt, und man Mainstream sein will?!
man gern viel zu viel für nen Taiwan-Rahmen bezahlt?!
man stolz darauf ist, erst in der 10ten Entwicklungsstufe ne Rahmen-Dämpfer-Kombi zu erhalten, welche anständig funktioniert?!
man Arzt oder Anwalt ist, und ein Vorzeigebike braucht?!

Oder wirklich...
weil es gut ist, und man obiges darum halt in Kauf nimmt?!

Diese Frage stelle ich mir bei den meisten LV-Fahrern!!!!
Zum Glück kenne ich viele aus der letzten Kategorie - aber leider gibt es viele viele viele aus einer der obigen Kategorien!!
Ich habe nichts gegen die Bikes, aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. August 2013)

Mainstream? Arzt oder Anwalt?
Ja gut wenn das so ist lass ich mich auch von Vorurteilen leiten und kauf mir als nächstes ein Cannondale oder Nicolai  
Schon sonderbar was für frustrierte Gestalten sich hier rumtreiben,hat scheinbar nicht das geringste mit der Marke zu tun aber die Zeit hier bescheuerte Posts zu schreiben.Viel Spaß weiterhin,hast ja noch ne Menge zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (1. August 2013)

Weil man...
auf dickwandige Rohre steht?
In meiner Radgruppe mehr Nicolais als sonst was mitfahren -> Mainstream?
Man gerne 2000â¬ und mehr alleine fÃ¼r den Rahmen ohne Steuersatz/Klemme/DÃ¤mpfer zahlt?
Man ein Rahmendesign bevorzugt das es schon vor 10 Jahren gab? Mit einer Geometrie die lÃ¤ngst Ã¼berholt ist?
Man einen dellenresistenten Rahmen braucht weil es einen alle 10 Meter auf die Schnauze legt?

Provozierend? Vermutlich. Hat so ein Gelaber einen Zweck? Eher nicht.

Also mal im Ernst. Dieses Fanboy-Gehate in anderen Markenforen nerven irgendwie. Pauschalaussagen sind doch groÃer Mist. Mittlerweile haben doch die meisten Hersteller ein Rad im Programm womit jeder bedient werden kann. Gut sind fast alle, also ich wÃ¼rde bei den meisten Herstellern was finden womit ich gut klar komme.
SchÃ¶n an Liteville ist eben die lange Garantie. Das bieten die meisten anderen Hersteller so nicht. Ich hatte mit meinen alten Rahmen oft Probleme und deswegen habe ich mich fÃ¼r etwas entschieden, wo ich nach 2 Jahren nicht auf den Reparaturkosten sitzen bleibe. Kaputt kriegen tut man die Litevilles nÃ¤mlich auch.


----------



## An der Alb (1. August 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schön an Liteville ist eben die lange Garantie. Das bieten die meisten anderen Hersteller so nicht.



Endlich mal eine vernünftige Aussage 

Ob ich meines zum regulären Preis des Rahmens gekauft hätte, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Qia (1. August 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Weil...
> man den ganzen Fanboys glaubt?!
> inzwischen fast jeder ein LV durch die Gegend gurkt, und man Mainstream sein will?!
> man gern viel zu viel für nen Taiwan-Rahmen bezahlt?!
> ...



Deine Meinung in allen Ehren!

Nur eines würde ich gern genauer wissen: Was meinst Du mit "zuviel für nen Taiwan-Rahmen" ?

Was gäbe es denn, was Europa in Bezug auf gewisse Seriengrößen besser und günstiger könnte?

Nur mal als Beispiel: Eine der größten Rahmen- und Bikeherstellerfirmen hat vorletztes Jahr ihr Spitzengerät überholt und mit neuem Namen versehen auf den Markt geworfen.

Das Teil ist nicht ansatzweise günstiger als das 301 oder 601 und gehört in die Klasse des 601.

Ich habe Live gesehen, wie der Erfinder und Konstrukteur eines neuen Weltmarktproduktes hier in Österreich, innerhalb von 14 Monaten bereits das SECHSTE dieses Rahmens (gesponsert) an der selben Stelle vernichtet hat.

Ich hätte nicht erlebt, dass das bei einem LV jemals der Fall war.

Noch dazu: Dieser ange(sp)(b)rochene Spitzenrahmen gehört ebenfalls zu den mehrmaligen Testsiegern bestimmter Fachzeitschriften im Freeride-& Enduro Bereich   

Ein wirklich guter Grund für ein Liteville ist die Dauerhaft hochwertige Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit. Abgesehen von der wirklich ausgewogenen Geometrie.
Zwar gab es auch hier schon *kleinere* Schwankungen, aber noch nie wiederholte Brüche in einer Serie bei kleinen Fahrerzahlen. Und schon gar keine Mängel, die auf Dauer einfach übergangen wurden.

Das sollte ein Hersteller erst einmal nachmachen, bei dem Preis und dem gegebenen Werteverfall unserer Währung.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (1. August 2013)

> Was meinst Du mit "zuviel für nen Taiwan-Rahmen" ?



Ist doch Selbsterklärend...
Taiwan Rahmen ist ja heutzutage keine Qualitätsaussage mehr.
Das groh der bekannten Hersteller lässt seine Rahmen dort fertigen.Wie auch 90% der übrigen Komponenten von dort kommt.
Da wird halt im gegenzug mit US engineering oder auch German engineering geworben.
Fakt ist halt das die Rahmen für das gebotene überteuert sind.
Das gilt für einige andere Hersteller aber auch.
Wer bereit ist über 2100 Euro für einen Rahmen auszugeben solls tun.
Ich frag mich halt was den Preis im Produkt rechtfertigt.


----------



## Mountain77 (1. August 2013)

Das frage ich mich eher bei großen Herstellern wie Specialized. Ein Fully Rahmen kostet von diesem Hersteller auch schon um die 2.000 EUR und das bei ganz anderen Stueckzahlen. 
Mir haben auch die Zusammenstellungen der meisten Räder nicht gefallen, deswegen Selbstaufbau mit Kern "teurer"Rahmen.
Was mich beim 301 überzeugt hat:
- ist auch für schwere Jungs geeignet
- Details wie Zugverlegung etc.
- fortlaufende Verbesserungen in kleinen Schritten
- Garantieversprechen
Ich habe seit zwei Jahren Spass mit dem Rad und traue mich auch in Bikeparks damit. Die Reklamtionsabwicklung vor kurzem lief einfach nur reibungslos und schnell, dazu noch kostenlos. Ist halt bis zu einem gewissen Grad im Rahmenpreis enthalten. Für mich ein schönes Rad, wobei anderer Hersteller auch hübsche Töchter haben. Simplon, BMC, selbst Nicolai hat es mir inzwischen angetan, aber auch dies alles Marken, die nicht unbedingt als günstig gelten.


----------



## Gekko (1. August 2013)

..weil man sich einfach drin verliebt hat.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (2. August 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Na ja...das gilt für viele andere Räder auch.Da ist das liteville keine Ausnahme.
> Geometrie ist das Stichwort.
> Ohne jetzt hier noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer zu gießen..manche Aussagen hier sind schon sehr überzogen.
> Markentreue ist ja an sich nix schlechtes,aber manche Aussagen hier



Ich bin mir nicht bewusst, etwas geschrieben zu haben was nicht stimmt.
Schaue ich mir die Vergleichtstests in den Magazinen an, sehe immer wieder Sätze wie:
"Bäumt sich auf wenns steil wird" "oder nur mit Plattform wippfrei" "Pedalrückschlag spürbar" ect.  das kenn ich von meinem Hobel nicht, und war auch schon bei MK 2 nicht der Fall.
Jungs, lasst und doch einfach die Freude, an der Sache, sucht nicht das Haar in der Suppe....und überhaupt.....geht in den Wald


----------



## xTr3Me (2. August 2013)

Nur mit Plattform wippfrei stimmt doch auch? Das der Hinterbau absäuft wenn es steil wird kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Pedalrückschlag absolut gar nicht. Hatte vorher das Strive, da hats mir deswegen schon mal den Fuß vom Pedal gezogen.


----------



## Qia (2. August 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ist doch Selbsterklärend...
> Taiwan Rahmen ist ja heutzutage keine Qualitätsaussage mehr.
> Das groh der bekannten Hersteller lässt seine Rahmen dort fertigen.Wie auch 90% der übrigen Komponenten von dort kommt.
> Da wird halt im gegenzug mit US engineering oder auch German engineering geworben.
> ...



US-Engeneering? 

Du meinst, der Müll den der neue Ford Mustang repräsentiert? N tiefer gelegter leicht an europäische Standards angepasster LKW?

Das beste was US-Engeneering zu bieten hat, kommt aus europäischen Köpfen. Sowas wie US-Engeneering gibts in dem Sinne gar nicht. Was es gibt, sind geniale amerikanische "Tüftler" die sich selber hineingearbeitet haben. Die großen Firmen haben das Engeneering oder Ingenieure angekauft.

Und "überteuert" ist vielleicht ein wenig flott in die Runde geworfen. Taiwan ist nicht "billig" Im Endeffekt sind die Unterschiede zwischen dortiger Fertigung inklusive Import und Ausfall nur noch marginal. Das Einzige was eine Firma aufhalten könnte, eine Produktion hier nach Europa zu verlegen, ist das fehlen vorhandener Fertigungsstätten und ausreichend kundiger Schweißer.

Die Produkte, die heute aus taiwanesischem schweiß und fertigungs-Know How kommen, gehören zur absoluten Spitze, wenn man entsprechend Kohle für Qualitätssicherung und ordentliches Fertiungskonzept hinblättert.

Schliesslich haben WIR die Leute dort ausgebildet. Und ein taiwanese ist nicht nur genauso lernfähig wie wir, nö, die sind auch weniger faul als wir.


----------



## slacker666 (2. August 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Schliesslich haben WIR die Leute dort ausgebildet.



du und lord helmchen?


----------



## Qia (2. August 2013)

slacker666 schrieb:


> du und lord helmchen?





jaha!?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. August 2013)

slacker666 schrieb:


> du und lord helmchen?


----------



## xc9 (2. August 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nur mit Plattform wippfrei stimmt doch auch? Das der Hinterbau absäuft wenn es steil wird kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Pedalrückschlag absolut gar nicht. Hatte vorher das Strive, da hats mir deswegen schon mal den Fuß vom Pedal gezogen.



Hatte vorher das Strive, da hats mir deswegen schon mal den Fuß vom Pedal gezogen-alles klar.


----------



## Qia (2. August 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Nur mit Plattform wippfrei stimmt doch auch? Das der Hinterbau absäuft wenn es steil wird kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Pedalrückschlag absolut gar nicht. Hatte vorher das Strive, da hats mir deswegen schon mal den Fuß vom Pedal gezogen.



Des is des hunds (fuchs) Federbein, des hot mit den Rohman nix zdoan!  Heast!


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2013)

Ich kann kaum glauben, was ich hier lese. So ein Müll, Klischees und Quatsch (die letzten paar Beiträge)
Dieses Gelaber ist echt ein Grund - nein nicht gleich die Marke zu wechseln, aber zumindest in diesem Sub-Forum weniger/gar nicht aktiv zu sein.
Zum Glück habe ich ein echtes Leben außerhalb des IBC - viele dort kennen Liteville nicht und vor allem die "Liteviller" aus dem IBC. Zum Glück sind hier auch einige vernünftige Vertreter unterwegs - nicht nur Selbstdarsteller.
Langsam reicht mir das hier nicht mehr mitzulesen oder zu schreiben. Ich glaube, ich bin für eine Weile raus.
Einige Kandidaten hier lassen "Liteville" noch zu einem Schimpfwort werden. Fanboys und Hater hier sind echt schädlich für die Marke. Schon diese Kategorien regen mich auf. Dass es sowas überhaupt gibt, in einem Forum, wo es um etwas Schönes wie Sport geht und man sich gelegentlich bei technischen Problemen hilft.


----------



## Toolkid (3. August 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...
> Einige Kandidaten hier lassen "Liteville" noch zu einem Schimpfwort werden. Fanboys und Hater hier sind echt schädlich für die Marke. Schon diese Kategorien regen mich auf. Dass es sowas überhaupt gibt, in einem Forum, wo es um etwas Schönes wie Sport geht und man sich gelegentlich bei technischen Problemen hilft.


So sieht es (leider) aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (4. August 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich kann kaum glauben, was ich hier lese. So ein Müll, Klischees und Quatsch (die letzten paar Beiträge)
> Dieses Gelaber ist echt ein Grund - nein nicht gleich die Marke zu wechseln, aber zumindest in diesem Sub-Forum weniger/gar nicht aktiv zu sein.
> Zum Glück habe ich ein echtes Leben außerhalb des IBC - viele dort kennen Liteville nicht und vor allem die "Liteviller" aus dem IBC. Zum Glück sind hier auch einige vernünftige Vertreter unterwegs - nicht nur Selbstdarsteller.
> Langsam reicht mir das hier nicht mehr mitzulesen oder zu schreiben. Ich glaube, ich bin für eine Weile raus.
> Einige Kandidaten hier lassen "Liteville" noch zu einem Schimpfwort werden. Fanboys und Hater hier sind echt schädlich für die Marke. Schon diese Kategorien regen mich auf. Dass es sowas überhaupt gibt, in einem Forum, wo es um etwas Schönes wie Sport geht und man sich gelegentlich bei technischen Problemen hilft.



Ich bin auch raus, aber total....nicht nur in diesem Sub-Forum.
Ich habe die Mitarbeiter von Liteville grossteils persönlich kennengelernt, was hier z.T. geschrieben wird....einfach nur zum :kotz::kotz:


----------



## Nightjumper73 (4. August 2013)

Hallo,

bin erst  seit einem Jahr mit einem LV unterwegs, lese hier aber seit ca 2 Jahren mit....es gibt viele Beiträge die sich ( wohlwollend formuliert ) nicht lohnen zu lesen! 

...aber auf die vielen Tipps & Erfahrungen ( z.B killian's 650b ) , hilbereitschaft der User und auf die vielen tollen Bilder (z.B. Ingoshome) zu verzichten wäre doch sehr schade, oder? 

Viele Grüsse aus der Voreifel.

NG


----------



## Qia (5. August 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich kann kaum glauben, was ich hier lese. So ein Müll, Klischees und Quatsch (die letzten paar Beiträge)
> Dieses Gelaber ist echt ein Grund - nein nicht gleich die Marke zu wechseln, aber zumindest in diesem Sub-Forum weniger/gar nicht aktiv zu sein.
> Zum Glück habe ich ein echtes Leben außerhalb des IBC - viele dort kennen Liteville nicht und vor allem die "Liteviller" aus dem IBC. Zum Glück sind hier auch einige vernünftige Vertreter unterwegs - nicht nur Selbstdarsteller.
> Langsam reicht mir das hier nicht mehr mitzulesen oder zu schreiben. Ich glaube, ich bin für eine Weile raus.
> Einige Kandidaten hier lassen "Liteville" noch zu einem Schimpfwort werden. Fanboys und Hater hier sind echt schädlich für die Marke. Schon diese Kategorien regen mich auf. Dass es sowas überhaupt gibt, in einem Forum, wo es um etwas Schönes wie Sport geht und man sich gelegentlich bei technischen Problemen hilft.



Leute jetzt kommts mal wieder runter.

Menschen haben Meinungen. SO ist das nun mal.

Menschen zu verurteilen, oder Menschen in Kategorien zu stecken nur weil sie Meinungen und/oder Erfahrungen haben ist doch mindestens geauso schräg, wenn nicht noch schräger.

Was auch immer in den letzten Postings stand: Jeder Einzelne hatte doch auf seine Weise recht. Ich wüsste nicht, was das mit der Marke zu tun hat. 

Es gibt hier *eigentlich* keine "Fanboys" das ist ein Konstrukt. Einfach deshalb, weil auch diese sogenannten Fanboys sich Qualität fürs Geld erwarten und oft einfach nur froh sind, dass sie Ihr Geld nicht aus dem Fenster geworfen haben. In dem Moment, wo die Erwartungen erfüllt werden, ist diese Freude das sogenannte Fangehabe....was ist falsch daran? Das ist ein Hobby. 

Es gibt oft einfach nur Reibereien wegen Nichtigkeiten und Dingen, die einfach Geschmackssache sind. Die sogenannten "Hater" klingen in den Foren oft schlimmer als es in Wirklichkeit ist.

Was aber wirklich schade ist, bei dem ganzen Gerede, ist dass man nicht einfach respektieren kann, dass jemand eine Ansicht hat....völlig egal Welche und auf dieser Ebene zu kommunizieren.

Warum dadurch Marken in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt werden sollen, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Was hat die Marke mit der Meinung der Fahrer oder der "Hater" zu tun? Wen interessiert denn sowas überhaupt? Fahren wir die Bikes um Anerkennung von irgendwem zu bekommen, oder fahren wir ein Bike, weil das Bike unseren Anforderungen gerecht wird?


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Leute jetzt kommts mal wieder runter.
> 
> Menschen haben Meinungen. SO ist das nun mal.



schöne Worte, Qia! 

Was es allerdings im speziellen in diesem Unterforum leider viel zu oft gibt sind Menschen, die andere Meinungen als ihre eigene nicht gelten lassen und darum Meinungen anderer Menschen als falsch verurteilen. Ich glaube, das ist mit "Fanboy" und "Hater" gemeint.


----------



## k.wein (31. August 2013)

Jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.
Mein arg geschundener gerissener MK7 wurde ohne Probleme gegen einen MK10 getauscht. Ohne Rechnung ( kein Erstbesitzer )
Das ist ein guter Grund Liteville zu fahren.
Weiter so.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Gekko (31. August 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.
> Mein arg geschundener gerissener MK7 wurde ohne Probleme gegen einen MK10 getauscht. Ohne Rechnung ( kein Erstbesitzer )
> Das ist ein guter Grund Liteville zu fahren.
> Weiter so.
> ...




Das ist in der Tat echter Support!!!


----------



## lau (3. September 2013)

Weil,s einfach ein super tolles Rad ist........Ich hab jetzt auch eins,und ich bin sowas von begeistert,ich kann,s gar nicht oft genug sagen.Ich komm wieder Anstiege hoch die ich jahrelang nicht mehr geschafft habe(liegt es am Sitzwinkel,oder an den etwas längeren Kettenstreben?)Und berab bin ich, gefühlt auch deutlich schneller unterwegs.
Also, aus meiner Sicht kann ich es nur empfehlen......Das 301.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. September 2013)

> Ich komm wieder Anstiege hoch die ich jahrelang nicht mehr geschafft habe



Kopfsache.
Am liteville liegts sicher nicht.
Die Erklärung ist einfach:
Man bildet sich ein das man mit dem Rad mehr kann oder besser fährt.Irgendwie muss ja auch der (zu hohe) Preis innerlich gerechtfertigt werden.
Und da hilft ein eingebildeter Performancegewinn doch schon Mental.


----------



## Toolkid (8. September 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Kopfsache.
> Am liteville liegts sicher nicht.
> Die Erklärung ist einfach:
> Man bildet sich ein das man mit dem Rad mehr kann oder besser fährt.Irgendwie muss ja auch der (zu hohe) Preis innerlich gerechtfertigt werden.
> Und da hilft ein eingebildeter Performancegewinn doch schon Mental.


Einer meint immer, dass er es besser weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2013)

Naja wenn sein alter Rahmen einen Hinterbau hatte der tendenziell eher abgesoffen ist, dann geht mit dem 301 schon eine Ecke mehr.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. September 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Naja wenn sein alter Rahmen einen Hinterbau hatte der tendenziell eher abgesoffen ist, dann geht mit dem 301 schon eine Ecke mehr.



So wars bei mir, das Spezi SJ FSR 08 hat nur mit ProPedal funktioniert, dann noch nen relativ weicher Hinterbau... 
Bin seit zwei Jahren sehr glücklich mit meinem Mk9. Hausrunde, Bikepark light, technische Touren...einfach ein zuverlässiger Partner.


----------



## sanwald81 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich lese hier auch schon ne Weile mit und bin eigentlich schon immer recht angetan von Liteville. Zur Zeit bin ich echt am Überlegen, ob ich mir ein 301 zulegen soll oder nicht. Da ich noch nie eines gefahren bin, habe ich halt kein Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Radl (Cube AMS 150). Evtl. ist hier ja jemand dabei, der zufällig von Cube AMS 150 zu nem Liteville 301 gewechselt hat und kann seine Erfahrung mal kundtun. Würde mir echt helfen. Trotzdem muss ich mich mal drum kümmern ne Probefahrt mit dem Teil zu machen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. Januar 2014)

> Evtl. ist hier ja jemand dabei, der zufällig von Cube AMS 150 zu nem Liteville 301 gewechselt hat und kann seine Erfahrung mal kundtun.



Du wirst hier naturgemäß keinerlei _objektive_ Meinungen oder Empfehlungen erhalten.
Natürlich ist das 301 hier das Rad überhaupt und alles andere unfahrbar 

Mal im Ernst:versuche mal ein 301 ausgiebig probezufahren.Und mach dir anschließend _*selbst* _ein Bild über das Rad.


----------



## sanwald81 (8. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist mir schon klar. Es ist wohl auch definitiv nicht objektiv von nem an sich gut funktionierenden AMS auf ein Liteville zu wechseln 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand den Wechsel gemacht und kann hier seine Meinung kundtun, egal ob subjektiv oder objektiv.
Das mit dem selber testen ist natürlich der beste Weg herauszufinden, ob man die Kohle dafür investieren möchte.


----------



## fatz (8. Januar 2014)

ich bin vor 3 jahren von einem durchaus gut fahrenden stereo auf ein 301 mk9 umgsteigen. war eine andere welt.
rauf definitiv deutlich besser trotz aehnlichem gewicht, runter auch besser, vor allem seit der monarch drin ist.

aber fahr selber, nicht jeder hat den gleichen geschmack. das 301 kannst allerdings auch von cc bis enduro(light)
aufbauen. da ist also auch nicht alles gleich. kommt halt drauf an, was du suchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwin1.05b (8. Januar 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier auch schon ne Weile mit und bin eigentlich schon immer recht angetan von Liteville. Zur Zeit bin ich echt am Überlegen, ob ich mir ein 301 zulegen soll oder nicht. Da ich noch nie eines gefahren bin, habe ich halt kein Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Radl (Cube AMS 150). Evtl. ist hier ja jemand dabei, der zufällig von Cube AMS 150 zu nem Liteville 301 gewechselt hat und kann seine Erfahrung mal kundtun. Würde mir echt helfen. Trotzdem muss ich mich mal drum kümmern ne Probefahrt mit dem Teil zu machen.


Hallo,

ich wechsel gerade von meinem Stumpjumper zum LV301 und kann dir nur empfehlen eine Probefahrt zu machen. Ich hatte einen zweitägigen Testtag bei Bike Components in Aachen und einen eintägigen Testtag bei Liteville in Wiggensbach und nun kam am Ende eine doch andere Zusammenstellung heraus (vorallem die Rahmengröße in Verbindung zu Vorbau und Laufradgröße hätte ich aus Gefühlslage anders entschieden).

Grüße	 Nils


----------



## bergzwerg69 (8. Januar 2014)

ich habe mir ein liteville ohne Probefahrt gekauft vor 4 Jahren und bin heute noch begeistert wie am ersten tag!!
wie ich schon früher mal geschrieben habe habe ich auch nur positive Erfahrung gemacht was Garantie oder Kulanz betrifft hatte ein mk8 und jetzt ein mk11 das ich dann gleich auf vorne 27,5 umgerüstet habe und es fährt sich noch schöner!
gruass remo


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. Januar 2014)

> und es fährt sich noch schöner!



Noch schöner ? Unglaublich,das 301.......


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Januar 2014)

Die neue Ignore-Funktion ist mal klasse, man sieht nicht mal mehr den Namen des jeweiligen Benutzers!


----------



## Harry. (8. Januar 2014)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar. Es ist wohl auch definitiv nicht objektiv von nem an sich gut funktionierenden AMS auf ein Liteville zu wechseln
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand den Wechsel gemacht und kann hier seine Meinung kundtun, egal ob subjektiv oder objektiv.
> Das mit dem selber testen ist natürlich der beste Weg herauszufinden, ob man die Kohle dafür investieren möchte.








Ich bin von einem Ghost AMR auf ein 301 XXL umgestiegen (- ohne Probefahrt).
Jetzt schlage ich mir nicht mehr die Knie am Vorbau an weil das Oberrohr des 301 viel länger ist (siehe Tennisballschutz am AMR).

Der Hauptgrund für den Wechsel war die Garantie für das 301 für alle Arten von Einsätzen. Ich traue mich an viel größere Absätze heran weil ich nicht darüber nachdenken muss ob mein MTB das nun aushält. Dieses "gute Gefühl" beim Fahren in kritischen Situationen habe ich nur beim LV. Nichts ist schlimmer als wenn vor einem Hinternis ein Zögern aufkommt und der Hinterkopf sagt "pass auf dass Dein Rad nicht kaputt geht". Und durch dieses Zögern entsteht dann erst der tatsächliche Unfäll.

Wenn dann die Fahr-Technik sauber beherrscht wird (ein Drop oder Sprung), dann kann ich das auch mit dem Ghost.
Nur den Weg bis dorthin hätte das AMR nicht überlebt. (hatte schon zwei Rahmenbrüche)

*Also das "gute Gefühl" dass das Rad auch eine "schlechte Landung" aushält,  habe ich nur beim meinem Liteville.*


----------



## wurzelsau (9. Januar 2014)

Fahre ein Specialized SX Trail von 2008 mit einer Lyrik RC2DH und Conti Baron 2,3". Super im Bikepark und im Mittelgebirge ohne Lift. Allerdings wippig, vor allem bergauf = Zug- und Druckstufe zudrehen aber sauschnell bergrunter.  Nicht ganz so weit im Sprung, wie z. B. ein Trek Scratch.  Im Anlieger läßt es sich auch nicht so gut beschleunigen. Trotzdem bin ich sehr zufrieden und genieße jede Abfahrt, egal ob Trail, Wurzel, Stein, Sprung.
Jetzt hatte ich 2 WE ein 601MK2 zum Testen. Bergauf besser als mein 140er Rotwild Allmountain, kein Wippen im Sattel, nur Vortrieb. Ich war beeindruckt und der Uphill ist zum Vergnügen geworden. Bergrunter genau so soft, aber definierter, besseres Gefühl zum Boden: mit dem Teil geht nach der Eingewöhnung noch einiges mehr. Habe mir darauf das 601MK3 bestellt. Soll im März kommen, vielleicht sogar noch im Januar. Klar, das Jahr haben die Jungs nicht benannt. Aber die Vorfreude ist groß und die Wartezeit ist auch nicht so ein Problem für mich. Auf meine Smart Foot Kurbel von tune habe ich 2 Jahre gewartet, bis die in der gewünschten Ausfertigung lieferbar war.
Andi


----------



## sanwald81 (9. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich ja alles recht vielversprechend an. Wobei ich hier im Forum auch nicht unbedingt was Anderes erwartet habe. Die Sache muss ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Aber das "Problem" bei solchen Sachen ist, wenn man sich das mal ernsthaft überlegt hat, bekommt man's nicht mehr dauerhaft aus dem Kopf bis es bestellt ist. Bei Dingen die teurer sind, wehrt man sich halt nur länger dagegen 
Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Januar 2014)

> mit dem Teil geht nach der Eingewöhnung noch einiges mehr



Wobei das AM Rotwild nicht mit dem 601 zu vergleichen ist.
Schau dir mal die Geometriedaten der beiden Bikes an.
Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.
Es ist bekannt das der Dämpfer beim Rotwild mit viel/hohem Druck abgestimmt werden muss damit er net so enorm wippt.


----------



## wurzelsau (9. Januar 2014)

Das Wippen bezog sich ausschließlich auf's SX Trail und nicht auf das Rotwild. Das Rotwild hat nicht gewippt und war ok im Uphill. Es ging um den Vergleich: gutes All Mountain gegen 601MK2 im Uphill. Sorry für die unklare Formulierung.
Andreas


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Januar 2014)

Kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2014)

wenn, dann musst du mit dem E1 bis 2013, oder ab 2014 mit dem G1 vergleichen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. April 2014)

Gute Gründe ein LV zu fahren... ...weil die Dinger einfach steif sind. Es ist lächerlich vom 301 auf ein 190mm Stahlfedermonstrum zu steigen und sich in jeder Kurven zu fragen ob das Ding zu viele Banane gefrühstückt hat.

in diesem Sine: Tschüss ICB - Hallo 601!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## TvS (15. April 2014)

Und wieder der gute Support. Fast 5 Jahre altes MK6 als Zweitbesitzer ohne Kaufvertrag kostenlos ersetzt bekommen durch MK11-2.


----------



## captainkroggy (15. April 2014)

Was war denn kaputt?


----------



## TvS (15. April 2014)

Es hatte sich ein Riss an einer Schweißnaht am Sitzrohr gebildet, der als Garantiefall durchging.


----------



## Rocky10 (17. April 2014)

echt?....unglaublich die Jungs


----------



## hemtbsch (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
bin jetzt seit einem knappen Jahr auf dem 301 MK 11 unterwegs. Im Frühjahr hab ich von 140mm auf 160mm hochgerüstet und vorne auf 27,5. War eigentlich immer auf guten und teuren Bikes unterwegs. Mein subjektives Urteil zum Liteville ist uneingeschränkt 5 Sterne plus. Fahrtechnisch schlafwandlerisch sicher wie noch nie. Für mich hat sich biken seither neu definiert. So kanns bleiben.


----------



## Normansbike (12. Mai 2014)

Warum Liteville? Na weil ich Biken will!
Mein mk3 läuft und läuft und ....
Und steht dem mk4 mit 130 mm hi. nichts hinterher.
Das mk4 hatt einen Riss am oberen Ende des Sattelrohrs. Auch hier bekomme ich von Syntace bald Ersatz.
Daher


----------



## Ironmax2010 (22. Mai 2014)

So, nachdem bei meinem Stevens Glide ES aus 2011 zum 2ten Male die rechte Kettenstrebe gerissen ist, besorg ich mir heute mal ein 301. Morgen bau ich´s um, und am SA geht´s nach Saalbach.

Bin gespannt auf einen möglichen Aha-Effekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gekko (22. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin vorher ein sehr aktuelles Bike (Radon Slide E1) gefahren. Es konnte alles in dem Bereich AM-Enduro sehr gut. Mein MK11 kann aber tatsächlich alles noch ein bisschen besser. Ausserdem liebe ich diese unaufgeregten..geraden Rohre und das simple clever. Es ist eben mein Wolf im Liteville Pelz.


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß Ironmax, als ich nur Ärger mit meinem Fluent hatte bin ich 2007 auch auf LV... und sehr zufrieden seither!


----------



## Ironmax2010 (26. Mai 2014)

Hab am vergangenen Freitag nen Speedaufbau hingelegt. Am Samstag gings nach Hinterglemm, dort auf die Blue- und Pro-Line. Das Fahrrad fährt sich endlich mal auch wie ein solches. Die Geometrie überzeugt, Steifigkeit sowieso. Bergauf fast wie ein Hardtail. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Invest.
Leider endete der erste Ausritt mit dem 301er dennoch im Krankenhaus. Wieder mal Schulterlux. Aber da kann das Liteville nix dafür ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (27. Mai 2014)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## captainkroggy (28. Mai 2014)

Ironmax2010 schrieb:


> Wieder mal Schulterlux. Aber da kann das Liteville nix dafür ;-)


 
Vielleicht doch.... Mit dem Bike glaubst Du, Du kannst alles  

War bei mir zumindest eine Mit-Ursache (neben Blödheit) für meine Clavicula-Zerstäubung


----------



## fatz (30. Mai 2014)

noch ein grund ein lv zu fahren:
weil man an einem tag wie heute nach einer geilen tour ueber eine stunde in arco auf der piazza auf der
bank hocken kann und man keines der gut 100 bikes, die da von der eisdiele zum cafe trentino und umgekehrt
geschoben werden, gegen sein eigenes tauschen wuerde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironmax2010 (31. Mai 2014)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch.... Mit dem Bike glaubst Du, Du kannst alles
> 
> War bei mir zumindest eine Mit-Ursache (neben Blödheit) für meine Clavicula-Zerstäubung



Bei mir war primär Blödheit die Ursache. Den lieben langen Tag mit Knieschützern und Protektoren rumgegondelt, dazwischen eine kleine 2h-Tour ohne Schutz (Das 301er hat übrigens hervorragende Klettereigenschaften) und bei der letzten Abfahrt klarerweise auch ohne Schutz.....passiert mir hoffentlich nie wieder, so ein geistiges Wurmloch.


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Juni 2014)

service is sehr geil ;-)


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Juni 2014)

fatz schrieb:


> noch ein grund ein lv zu fahren:
> weil man an einem tag wie heute nach einer geilen tour ueber eine stunde in arco auf der piazza auf der
> bank hocken kann und man keines der gut 100 bikes, die da von der eisdiele zum cafe trentino und umgekehrt
> geschoben werden, gegen sein eigenes tauschen wuerde.



Dieses Gefühl hält seit fast drei Jahren an und es macht immer wieder Laune neue Teile ans Bike zu bauen oder zu variirren.
Freitag geht es Richtung Livigno. Nach dem Bikeurlaub 2011 dort mit nem 120mm Stumpjumper FSR musste etwas vernünftiges her. Freu mich schon mit dem 301 den Bikepark und die Schmugglerpfade anzutesten.


----------



## rauschs (9. Juni 2014)

Gute Gründe:

Das MK10 fühlt sich auch im "Lycra Umfeld" nicht unwohl  Es "muss" pro Jahr ein - drei Marathons machen. Gestern damit knapp im ersten Fahrerdrittel gelandet (60 km, 1790 hm). Gegenüber meinem "Alpen setup" lediglich die Reifen gewechselt. War wohl eine von wenigen Teleskop Sattelstützen und "dreifach" in Mitten all der "Rennfeilen". Habe grossen Spass an meinem MK10.


----------



## fabi.e (11. Juni 2014)

Moin!
Vllt habe ich den Thread überlesen, oder aber es gibt ihn auch gar nicht...
Gibts ne Möglichkeit mal das ein oder andere LV 601 in der Nähe von Bielefeld Probe zu rollen?
Bin 1,92 groß und muss mir erstmal klar werden, welches Größe (L,XL) die richtige für mich auf dem 601 ist 

Welches Unterschiede gibt es eigentlich vom 601 MK2 zum MK3? 
Besten Dank und Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Fabian, fahre mit 196cm nen 301 in XL, XXL wäre optisch warscheinlich stimmiger aber fahrtechnisch nicht mehr so agil auf engen Passagen.
Beim 601 wäre wohl XL die richtig Wahl bei deiner Größe.
Schade das Litville dieses Wochenende nicht in Willingen ist. Würde auch gerne mal ein 601 fahren und im vergleich dazu ein Torque.
Gruß aus Lippstadt


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2014)

Weil mein 301 so schön vielseitig ist, sozusagen CTD tauglich.

Descent - wenn man Spaß haben will.






Trail - für die meisten Anwendung. Ja, man kann Sattelstützen ausziehen. Es geht ohne Dropper. 





Climb - 3Minuten um LRS und Pedale zu tauschen und damit zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Juni 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nach dem Bikeurlaub 2011 dort mit nem 120mm Stumpjumper FSR musste etwas vernünftiges her.



Soll einige leute geben die ihr 301 gegen ein Stumpjumper getauscht/gewechselt haben 
2 kenne ich sogar.....

Von daher....


----------



## rauschs (25. Juni 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weil mein 301 so schön vielseitig ist, sozusagen CTD tauglich.



Passend geschrieben/fotografiert. Zudem ist und bleibt der Diamantrahmen einfach zeitlos "schön", wie man auf den Bildern sieht.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2014)

Weil ich seit zwei Bike Urlauben an einer Schlüsselstelle in Davos rum doktore und dieses Jahr mit meinem 601er aufs erste mal durch bin. Habs erst selbst nicht geglaubt das es gleich aufs erste mal klappte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team-Wildsau (10. August 2014)

Bin nun gute 2 Jahre mit einem 301 MK3 unterwegs gewesen.
Hat schon viele km gesehen und wurde nicht geschont!
Top Qualität! 
Danke Liteville!

Nun fahre ich ein Ibis Mojo.
Mal schaun wie lange.


----------



## Normansbike (11. August 2014)

Team-Wildsau schrieb:


> Bin nun gute 2 Jahre mit einem 301 MK3 unterwegs gewesen.
> Hat schon viele km gesehen und wurde nicht geschont!
> Top Qualität!
> Danke Liteville!
> ...



Ein Ibis gegen ein LV 301 Mk3?  Na ob das mal gut geht?


----------



## Team-Wildsau (11. August 2014)

Hab den Rahmen ja noch und werde ihn bestimmt nicht verkaufen.

Das Fahrwerk finde ich dennoch besser als von meinem MK3.
Gut möglich das die jüngeren Modelle da besser funktionieren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. August 2014)

Team-Wildsau schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen ja noch und werde ihn bestimmt nicht verkaufen.
> 
> Das Fahrwerk finde ich dennoch besser als von meinem MK3.
> *Gut möglich das die jüngeren Modelle da besser funktionieren.*



_DAS_ kannst du als gesetzt betrachten!


----------



## Team-Wildsau (17. August 2014)

Das Ibis ist durch das DW Link Berg auf antriebsneutral und wippt fast gar nicht. Dennoch arbeitet das Fahrwerk sehr senibel und filtert Schläge jederzeit raus.
Beim Liteville musste ich immer den Dämpfer blockieren.
Und was hat sich an der Kinematik verändert was dies verhindern soll?
Die Gleitbuchse am Umlenkhebel?

Da darf mir niemand böse sein.
Berg auf spielt das Ibis in einer anderen Klasse.

Aber wie schon geschrieben.
Das Liteville ist ein geniales Bike, was ich nicht hergeben werde und bestimmt wieder mal aufbaue.
Kann euch sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. August 2014)

Team-Wildsau schrieb:


> Das Ibis ist durch das DW Link Berg auf antriebsneutral und wippt fast gar nicht. Dennoch arbeitet das Fahrwerk sehr senibel und filtert Schläge jederzeit raus.
> Beim Liteville musste ich immer den Dämpfer blockieren.
> Und was hat sich an der Kinematik verändert was dies verhindern soll?
> Die Gleitbuchse am Umlenkhebel?
> ...


Da gebe ich dir recht, habs selbst erfahren da mein radkumpel eins fährt.Aber ein lv gefällt mir besser.viel spass damit.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. April 2015)

Warum macht Liteville eigentlich scaled sizing ohne die Geometrie anzupassen?


----------



## Phantomas (29. Juli 2015)

Gute Gründe kein Liteville mehr zu fahren ! Bauen gute Rahmen ist ohne Zweifel,aber wenn man ein Problem hat wird man garnicht beachtet !Versuch anzurufen ohne Erfolg,es geht niemand ans Telefon,Versuch 2 :Email-wird nicht beachtet !Sowas hebt die Kundenzufriedenheit ungemein!Anruf bei Syntace , gehen sofort ans Telefon verweisen aber auf LV! Und mein bikehändler bekommt von LV kein Ersatzteil (Lagersatz)geschickt,verweisen in einer Mail ,nach ca 4Wochen ,der Kunde solle zu einem Autorisierten Händler der berechtigt ist Reparaturen durchzuführen gehen  der nächste Händler ist 180 km entfernt!!!! Kauf mir ein NEUES aber KEIN Liteville !! Ist schon ne clevere Firmenpolitik sich mit solchen banalen Dingen bis dato zufriedene Kunden zu verärgern!


----------



## Normansbike (29. Juli 2015)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Gute Gründe kein Liteville mehr zu fahren ! Bauen gute Rahmen ist ohne Zweifel,aber wenn man ein Problem hat wird man garnicht beachtet !Versuch anzurufen ohne Erfolg,es geht niemand ans Telefon,Versuch 2 :Email-wird nicht beachtet !Sowas hebt die Kundenzufriedenheit ungemein!Anruf bei Syntace , gehen sofort ans Telefon verweisen aber auf LV! Und mein bikehändler bekommt von LV kein Ersatzteil (Lagersatz)geschickt,verweisen in einer Mail ,nach ca 4Wochen ,der Kunde solle zu einem Autorisierten Händler der berechtigt ist Reparaturen durchzuführen gehen  der nächste Händler ist 180 km entfernt!!!! Kauf mir ein NEUES aber KEIN Liteville !! Ist schon ne clevere Firmenpolitik sich mit solchen banalen Dingen bis dato zufriedene Kunden zu verärgern!


Sag mir die Lagergrössen und ich besorge dir welche. Falls du bei mir in der Nähe wohnst baue ich dir sie auch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanuppi (29. Juli 2015)

Bin seit kurzem ein glücklicher 901 Fahrer, welcher das Bike zu einem super netten Preis von meinem besten Freund bekommen hat...
Tja Gründe, welches exklussiv nur für das Bike sprechen würden (außer dem fairen Preis und XL Rahmen), hatte ich dennoch keine. Ich glaube, dass es akt. auf dem Markt viele tolle Räder gibt.
Natürlich ist es super verarbeitet und auch deutlich leichter als mein alter Freerider (obwohl das 901 ein MK1 ist).

Ich denke, dass die meisten sich wohl aus Prestige-Gründen für das Rad entscheiden. Hatte am Sonntag in Freiburg eine in diese Richtung weisende Erfahrung. Wir kamen gerade von einem schönen Freeridetrail an und machten Pause an einem sog. Szene-Kiosk (da wimmelt es von Studenten oder eben MTB Fahrern).
Als wir ankamen war da schon eine sehr große Gruppe an 50+ Bikern/innen mit einem sehr hohen Anteil an LV Rädern. Die meisten blitzeblank und mit Reifchen, welche von Trails in Freiburg in null komma nix zefetzt worden wären. Die Leute machten einen netten Eindruck, aber klar ist auch, dass viel mehr als bissle Feldweg nicht geht.
Bisher kenne ich nur einen LV Fahrer persönlich, der das Rad fordert. Sonst erlebe ich den klassischen LV Fahrer als wohlhabenden und eher etwas reiferen Herren, der gemütlich aber mit Prestige den Berg "anfährt".

ich denke, es geht da in Richtung Porsche 911  damit fahren überwiegend Grauhaarige, das Auto ist dennoch toll, aber eben eine klare Zielgruppe.

Gründe ein LV zu fahren? "Das perfekte Rad für Zahn-Wälte (Hybrid aus Anwalt und Zahnarzt / sprich wohlhabend)


LG


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. Juli 2015)

ich hol das popcorn!  gruss aus offenburg nach FR


----------



## Phantomas (29. Juli 2015)

Schanuppi schrieb:


> Bin seit kurzem ein glücklicher 901 Fahrer, welcher das Bike zu einem super netten Preis von meinem besten Freund bekommen hat...
> Tja Gründe, welches exklussiv nur für das Bike sprechen würden (außer dem fairen Preis und XL Rahmen), hatte ich dennoch keine. Ich glaube, dass es akt. auf dem Markt viele tolle Räder gibt.
> Natürlich ist es super verarbeitet und auch deutlich leichter als mein alter Freerider (obwohl das 901 ein MK1 ist).
> 
> ...


Alles  Geschwätz! Hat garnichts mit Prestige oder mit ,weis nicht mit meinem Geld wohin,zu tun!wir können uns ja mal Gemütlich am Berg Treffen  2014 /6000 km und 100000 hm bissl auf'm Feldweg ach bin übrigens 54


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Juli 2015)

Die meisten LV Fahrer die ich kenne sind Handwerker, Techniker und Angestellte und nutzen ihr Material ordentlich. 
Ich schätze als großer Mensch und Schwergewicht die Stabilität und robuste trotzdem leichte Konstruktion, dazu Kleinigkeiten wie saubere sinnige Zugverlegung oder ein Inbusschlüssel für alles.


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juli 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Die meisten LV Fahrer die ich kenne sind Handwerker, Techniker und Angestellte und nutzen ihr Material ordentlich.
> Ich schätze als großer Mensch und Schwergewicht die Stabilität und robuste trotzdem leichte Konstruktion, dazu Kleinigkeiten wie saubere sinnige Zugverlegung oder ein Inbusschlüssel für alles.



Muss ich auch sagen! Das mit Zahnärzten und so find ich gut aber hätte ich eher den S-Works Modellen von Specialized zugeordnet weil Liteville jetzt so weltweit doch nicht so bekannt ist wie Specialized!

Die Garantie ist einfach unschlagbar und das man nicht jedem Trend nachläuft und immer wieder innovativ ist wie der SAG-Anzeige beim Mk12 oben auf dem Oberrohr an der Dämpferanlenkung, dem Schaltwerksschutz oder dem von dir schon erwähnten verbauten Inbusschlüssel.


----------



## Schanuppi (31. Juli 2015)

oh, da habe ich ja eine Lawine losgetreten 

@ Phantomas: das glaube ich Dir gern. ich kenne auch viele Leute 50+, die sehr sportlich sind und mich beim Joggen teils abhängen.

Das mit der bestimmten "Käuferschicht" habe ich halt in meinem Alltag beobachtet. Zumindest hier in Freiburg wird mein Klischee sehr oft bestätigt. Das sind dann oft gutsituierte Herren, welche die Bikes nicht arg hetzen... und bergab würde denen ein Hardtail reichen.
Dass es auch technikverliebte gibt, keine Frage.

Ich wollte letztlich nur ausführen, dass für mich kein spezifischer Grund bestand, kein anderes Bike außer das LV 901 zu kaufen.
Das Angebot von meinem besten Freund war super. Aber sonst hätte ich auch kein Problem mit Commencal gehabt. Die finde ich z.B. auch toll.

Das LV 901 scheint hier aber ja selten zu sein. Ich persönlich muss mich noch an die Front gewöhnen, sie ist schon ziemlich niedrig. Aber ich bin begeistert, wie dieses 180 -200mm bike die Hometrails hochkommt. Sind bis zu 1000hm vor der Nase und es geht super leicht. Verarbeitung ist natürlich auch sehr gut.
Tja ein Glück für mich, dass das Bike gebraucht so günstig war, denn als junger Papa hätte ich mir kein  "neues" LV aufbauen können.

Das mit den "Zahn-Wälten" (Hybrid aus Zahnarzt und Anwalt) trifft wohl auch auf die S-Works Modelle zu 

sonnige Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (3. August 2015)

Am Wochenende war übrigens "Zahnwalt" Treffen bei der Trailtrophy am Kronplatz:






Die Zahnwälte hattens irgendwie alle etwas eilig, in der pro-class gabs deshalb ein reines Liteville Podest und 5 Litevilles unter den besten 7.
Wahrscheinlich waren die Wartezimmer sogar am Wochenende voller Privatpatienten, da lohnt sichs natürlich mal bissle Gas zu geben um die zahlungskräftige Kundschaft nicht unnötig warten zu lassen


----------



## dre (3. August 2015)

... die Liteviller sind doch bestimmt alles Investmentbangster, oder so.
Zurück zum Theman, technisch begründet, wenn möglich ....


----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2015)

Wieder ein guter Grund für ein Liteville! Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung das man Carbon und super moderne Rahmengeometrien braucht sind 301 und 601 noch gewaltig schnell!


----------



## dre (4. August 2015)

Ich finde, das ist schon eine recht spezielle Diskussion bzgl. der Rahmengeo´s. Wenn ich auf den teilweise sündhaft teuren Böcken der Kumpels sitze (IBIS, Santa Cruz, Treck, Speiseeis & Co.) fühle ich mich auf denen nicht so ganz wohl, wahrscheinlich weil es ungewohnt ist. Ich hocke auf meinem alten 301er Haufen (total zerschrammt und verbeult, ca. 25.000 km auf dem Buckel), polter durch die Gegen und habe um mein Bike keine Angst.
a) weil nicht aus Carbon,
b) weil extrem gute Erfahrungen mit LV bzgl. Kulanz,
c) weil es ein Gebrauchs- und teilweise auch Verbrauchgegenstand ist und kein goldenes Kalb.

Natürlich gewöhnt man sich an sein Bike, seine verbauten Komponenten und seine pers. Einstellungen, egal wir richtig die für andere sein mögen.

Also soll doch jeder mit der Kiste glücklich werden, die er sich leisten kann und will.

Einen muss ich aber noch anbringen (hatte ich hier schon mal irgendwo gepostet):

Vor vielen Jahren, am Lago, auf der Straße hoch auf den Brione, kleine Gruppe vor mir, zwei Pärchen, ausgestattet bis zum geht nicht mehr mit den damals Feinsten und Besten was es gab (Cannod. usw. etc). Hatten nicht bemerkt, dass ich ganz ruhig und leise aufgeschlossen hatte und hinterher gefahren bin......
Ein Typ: "Alle Bikes scheiße, doofe Gegend, blödes Hotel, [email protected]@king Schotter usw... ... die Litviller hier am Lago sind schon ganz schön eine Plage"
Ein Mädel: "So viele habe ich auch noch nie auf einem Haufen gesehen"
Ein Typ: "... zum Teil ganz schön ungepflegte Kisten, sehen auch noch scheiße aus, die Dinger"
Ein Mädel: "Das blöde ist nur, dass die fast ausnahmlos gut fahren können und hier auch überall fahren"

Ich musste dann mit einem breiten Grinsen und der Bitte einmal kurz vorbeifahren zu wollen zügig vorbeisausen.

Die Deppen werden mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wieder ein guter Grund für ein Liteville! Entgegen der landläufigen Meinung das man Carbon und super moderne Rahmengeometrien braucht sind 301 und 601 noch gewaltig schnell!


Ja stimmt, aber das macht dich auch nicht schneller.
Und den Jungs kannst du ein Klapprad geben, dann sind die auch schnell...


----------



## RobG301 (4. August 2015)

Das wird vermutlich so sein! 

Und wir Normalos kommen dann mit dem allerbesten Bike nicht hinterher!


----------



## inglorioURS (22. August 2015)

Warum LV?
weil, geil!


----------



## Schanuppi (28. August 2015)

So langsam bin auch ich vom LV-Flasch befallen 
Dachte immer, dass diese Bikes überteuert etc. seien. Seit ich nun seit ein paar Monaten das 901 meines besten Freundes übernommen habe und echt viele Abfahrten gemacht habe, bin ich hin und weg. 
Wie geil ist es, dass das Rad mit 200 mm Endruo-like klettert und bergab ein Bügeleisen ist. Zugleich finde ich es für ein relativ "altes" Bike super leicht.
Fazit: bomben Rad, aber, so ehrlich muss ich sein, ich hätte es mir als Neurad leider nie leisten könne.

Grüße
Gehe jetzt auf den Freiburger Canadian Trail


----------



## spacehamster (5. September 2015)

Schanuppi schrieb:


> So langsam bin auch ich vom LV-Flasch befallen
> Dachte immer, dass diese Bikes überteuert etc. seien. Seit ich nun seit ein paar Monaten das 901 meines besten Freundes übernommen habe und echt viele Abfahrten gemacht habe, bin ich hin und weg.
> Wie geil ist es, dass das Rad mit 200 mm Endruo-like klettert und bergab ein Bügeleisen ist. Zugleich finde ich es für ein relativ "altes" Bike super leicht.
> Fazit: bomben Rad, aber, so ehrlich muss ich sein, ich hätte es mir als Neurad leider nie leisten könne.
> ...



Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Rootsrider (19. November 2015)

Ich habe recht günstig einen 301 Mk5 Rahmen mit 130mm im Auge aber bevor ich da wirklich zuschlage mal ein paar Fragen

Ich fahr meine Touren doch ehr schon AllMountain like ,sprich spring auch mal gern kleine Drops oder über einen Baumstumpf .

Zur Zeit bin ich noch auf einem Merida mit 140 mm unterwegs die sind mir trotz 90 Kg auch noch nie durchgeschlagen auch die 150mm Sektor würde ich am 301 übernehmen.

Taugt der 301 Mk 5 auch für kleine Stunts ? Ich frag weil er ja doch mehr als CC bzw.Tour angeboten wird und nicht als AM bzw. Enduro

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. November 2015)

ja, für so was überhaupt kein Problem. bei sauberer Fahrweise auch im Bikepark nutzbar.


----------



## dre (19. November 2015)

Rootsrider schrieb:


> ... Taugt der 301 Mk 5 auch für kleine Stunts ? Ich frag weil er ja doch mehr als CC bzw.Tour angeboten wird und nicht als AM bzw. Enduro ...



Absolut.


----------



## Normansbike (19. November 2015)

Rootsrider schrieb:


> Ich habe recht günstig einen 301 Mk5 Rahmen mit 130mm im Auge aber bevor ich da wirklich zuschlage mal ein paar Fragen
> 
> Ich fahr meine Touren doch ehr schon AllMountain like ,sprich spring auch mal gern kleine Drops oder über einen Baumstumpf .
> 
> ...


Das passt, geht ja auch mit meinem mk3 und das hat 140-115. finde das die 301 bis mk5 sich eh nach mehr anfühlen...


----------



## Team-Wildsau (6. Dezember 2015)

Kann es auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Hatte ein paar Jahre ein MK3 mit dem kleinen Federweg gefahren und war so zufrieden, das ich den Rahmen immer noch habe und mich davon irgendwie nicht trennen kann.
Nur die DT Swiss Dämpfer taugen nach meiner Erfahrung nicht viel.
Wippen Berg auf zu stark. Alle Dämpfer wurden irgend wann undicht und ein Service ist nicht so einfach durchzuführen wie bei Fox.


----------



## AC-Stef (7. Dezember 2015)

Hab ja nun auch seit ein paar Tagen ein 301 MK6 und muss mal hier los werden das ein guter Grund ein Liteville zu fahren defintiv die 2 Tuner bzw. Zulieferer hier im Forum sind ( Helmchen / Huber ) bei dennen hab ich ein paar Sachen angefragt und mir wurde prombt geholfen und dabei wurde mir auch zur günstigeren Lösung geraten , die Zwei sind definitiv nicht auf maximalen Gewinn aus sondern auf ein optimales Liteville Bike.
Aber nicht nur die Zwei sondern auch die User hier im Forum sowie im Bikemarkt  find ich absolut  Top 

Gruß Stef


----------



## KarinS (8. Dezember 2015)

kann ich genauso bestätigen wie AC-Stef ! Von Lord Helmchen bekommt man immer eine super Beratung, angepasst an die Gegebenheiten und den Fahrstil. Da wird einem nichts aufgeschwatzt was nichts nutzen wurde. Sehr zu empfehlen und ein Grund mehr für die Marke


----------



## Wayne68 (13. Dezember 2015)

Gründe für ein Liteville ?
Lasst mal überlegen.Ich hatte ein 301 MK6.Kann über den Rahmen bez der Qualität nichts wirklich schlechtes sagen.Gewicht war auch im grünen Bereich.
Es hat mich _immer_ vom Grundcharakter an ein langhubiges XC Rad erinnert.Habe auch viel mit Dämpfern probiert.Mein späteres Specialized Stumpjumper FSR war aus der Kiste heraus das eindeutig bessere Rad.
Es musste nichts am Dämpfer optimiert werden damit der Hinterbau zufriedenstellend funktioniert.
Die 301 Kinematik ist für mich fail.Ich finde es hölzern vom Charakter.
Man kann bei einem Rahmenset für über 2000€ erwarten das Hinterbau bzw Dämpfer ordentlich funktionieren und nicht erst zum Tuner muss.
Gut fand ich am 301 die Oberflächenqualität des Rahmens.Das Design ist zeitlos und bieder zugleich.Etwas fad.
Zum angeblich so guten Service seitens LV kann ich nichts sagen.Nie in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Dezember 2015)

Mein MK11 Kauf ist genau das Gegenteil! 
Für mich der beste Hinterbau und funktioniert ohne Tuning einfach Perfekt! 
Jedes Rad passt halt nicht bei jedem Fahrer!


----------



## Wayne68 (13. Dezember 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mein MK11 Kauf ist genau das Gegenteil!
> Für mich der beste Hinterbau und funktioniert ohne Tuning einfach Perfekt!
> *Jedes Rad passt halt nicht bei jedem Fahrer!*



Stimmt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (13. Dezember 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mein MK11 Kauf ist genau das Gegenteil!
> Für mich der beste Hinterbau und funktioniert ohne Tuning einfach Perfekt!
> Jedes Rad passt halt nicht bei jedem Fahrer!


Zum Glück...


----------



## Markus. (13. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (1. April 2016)

Gründe für ein Liteville? - die sprichwörtliche Liteville-Qualität?
Bei meinem neuen 601 MK2 lief die Lagerung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Dämpferwippe ab Neuzustand bereits rauh und ist jetzt nach 500 km hinüber. Interessante Qualitätskontrolle.
Mal sehen wie die Garantieabwicklung so abläuft.

Gruß wldpfrmpfd


----------



## Pirania65 (5. April 2016)

wldpfrmpfd schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen 601 MK2 lief die Lagerung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Dämpferwippe ab Neuzustand bereits rauh
> 
> Gruß wldpfrmpfd


 
Wie hast du das festgestellt? Im Neuzustand Dämpfer ausgehängt?


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (7. April 2016)

Ja, ist ein Eigenaufbau. Da ist sowieso erstmal alles zerlegen angesagt.


----------



## sparkfan (7. April 2016)

D.h. nicht zwingend, dass die Lager hinüber sind. Es gab doch Berichte hier im Forum, dass die ausgepressten Lager normal liefen, eingepresst hingegen etwas rau. Bei den Kräften, die hier wirken, merkt man beim Biken nichts davon.
An meinem LV301 laufen 2 Lager mit der Hand auch etwas rau. Mit der Hand bedeutet, ich drehe das Lager direkt mit der Hand. Sobald ich jedoch das Bauteil, das dranhängt (Dämpfer, Strebe, usw.) am anderen Ende mit der Hand bewege, so wie es beim Biken auch der Fall ist, merke ich absolut gar nichts davon. Getauscht werden die Lager erst, wenn sie ausgeschlagen oder vergammelt sind. Vorerst haben sie nur eine ordentliche Portion Fett bekommen.

EDIT: Habe erst jetzt realisiert, dass du "hinüber" geschrieben hast. Rau nur im Neuzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> D.h. nicht zwingend, dass die Lager hinüber sind. Es gab doch Berichte hier im Forum, dass die ausgepressten Lager normal liefen, eingepresst hingegen etwas rau. Bei den Kräften, die hier wirken, merkt man beim Biken nichts davon.
> An meinem LV301 laufen 2 Lager mit der Hand auch etwas rau. Mit der Hand bedeutet, ich drehe das Lager direkt mit der Hand. Sobald ich jedoch das Bauteil, das dranhängt (Dämpfer, Strebe, usw.) am anderen Ende mit der Hand bewege, so wie es beim Biken auch der Fall ist, merke ich absolut gar nichts davon. Getauscht werden die Lager erst, wenn sie ausgeschlagen oder vergammelt sind. Vorerst haben sie nur eine ordentliche Portion Fett bekommen.
> 
> EDIT: Habe erst jetzt realisiert, dass du "hinüber" geschrieben hast. Rau nur im Neuzustand.


Ob du es spürst oder nicht spielt keine Rolle.
Das lager spürt es wenn der Sitz zu eng ist.
Ein passender Sitz lasst ein Lager sauber laufen, ein zu enger Sitz und es läuft rauh und geht schnell kaputt.


----------



## Pirania65 (7. April 2016)

wldpfrmpfd schrieb:


> Gründe für ein Liteville? - die sprichwörtliche Liteville-Qualität?
> Bei meinem neuen 601 MK2 lief die Lagerung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Dämpferwippe ab Neuzustand bereits rauh und ist jetzt nach 500 km hinüber. Interessante Qualitätskontrolle.
> Mal sehen wie die Garantieabwicklung so abläuft.
> 
> Gruß wldpfrmpfd


 
Wäre gut wenn du uns dann das Ergebnis mitteilst


----------



## wldpfrmpfd (7. April 2016)

@ Sparkfan: Es ist so wie Rockyrider schreibt. Die Lagerringe sind so dünn daß sich ein zu enger oder ovaler Lagersitz auf den Lauf der Lager auswirkt. D.H. mit einem schlechten Lagersitz sind die Kugellager innerhalb kurzer Zeit hinüber. Ich tippe mal darauf daß es hier so ist. Fett bringt da überhaupt nichts. Es kann auch sein daß die Lager nicht richtig eingepresst waren und die Achsen nicht fluchten.
Bisher bei Liteville auf email keine Antwort, telefonisch niemand erreichbar.


----------



## Normansbike (7. April 2016)

Da ich nun einige Hinterbauten am Liteville neu gelagert habe kann ich nur sagen @RockyRider66 hat recht!
Es gibt leichte Differenzen vom Außenmaß was Lager angeht, leider. Fag oder Skf sind gut, aber dennoch bleibt es manchmal nicht aus den Sitz des Lagers nachzuarbeiten. Leichtes verkannten führt ebenfalls zu solchem rauen Lauf.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (7. April 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Da ich nun einige Hinterbauten am Liteville neu gelagert habe kann ich nur sagen @RockyRider66 hat recht!
> Es gibt leichte Differenzen vom Außenmaß was Lager angeht, leider. Fag oder Skf sind gut, aber dennoch bleibt es manchmal nicht aus den Sitz des Lagers nachzuarbeiten. Leichtes verkannten führt ebenfalls zu solchem rauen Lauf.




Bei einem guten Lieferanten kann man bei Lagern zwischen verschiedenen Lagerluftwerten wählen. Diese Lagerluft sollte auf den Sitz abgestimmt sein, sprich, welches untermal dieser aufweist. Hat man ein starkes Untermaß - der Sitz ist also im Verhältnis zum Außendurchmesser des Lagers recht knapp bemessen - kann es sein, daß ein Lager mit geringer Lagerlufwert schwergängig ist.

http://www.fag-ina.at/explorer/download/waelzlager/MontagevonWlzlager.pdf


----------



## Normansbike (7. April 2016)

RomainK schrieb:


> Bei einem guten Lieferanten kann man bei Lagern zwischen verschiedenen Lagerluftwerten wählen. Diese Lagerluft sollte auf den Sitz abgestimmt sein, sprich, welches untermal dieser aufweist. Hat man ein starkes Untermaß - der Sitz ist also im Verhältnis zum Außendurchmesser des Lagers recht knapp bemessen - kann es sein, daß ein Lager mit geringer Lagerlufwert schwergängig ist.
> 
> http://www.fag-ina.at/explorer/download/waelzlager/MontagevonWlzlager.pdf


Jupp!
Das stimmt! Dennoch ist manchmal ein nacharbeiten nötig, gerade nach dem pulvern und co.


----------



## sparkfan (7. April 2016)

Meint ihr, dass ein "schlechter" Lagersitz, solange es nicht jenseits von gut und böse ist, die Lager auch bei der typischen Benutzung in einem MTB (relativ langsame hin und her Bewegung von vielleicht 10º) deutlich schneller das Lager kaputt macht als Dreck, Sand und Wasser/Feuchtigkeit?
Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus. Von dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, tendiere ich generell eher zur zweiten Ursache: Dreck, Sand, Wasser/Feuchtigkeit. Die Lager, die ich gesehen habe und rau liefen, hatten im Gegensatz zu denen, die noch normal liefen, deutlich mehr Dreck und Anzeichen von Wasserschaden (rostbraune "Farbakzenten" im Inneren). Da hilft Fett schon etwas dagegen. Vor allem wenn man's von Anfang an macht.


----------



## Normansbike (7. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass ein "schlechter" Lagersitz, solange es nicht jenseits von gut und böse ist, die Lager auch bei der typischen Benutzung in einem MTB (relativ langsame hin und her Bewegung von vielleicht 10º) deutlich schneller das Lager kaputt macht als Dreck, Sand und Wasser/Feuchtigkeit?
> Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus. Von dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, tendiere ich generell eher zur zweiten Ursache: Dreck, Sand, Wasser/Feuchtigkeit. Die Lager, die ich gesehen habe und rau liefen, hatten im Gegensatz zu denen, die noch normal liefen, deutlich mehr Dreck und Anzeichen von Wasserschaden (rostbraune "Farbakzenten" im Inneren). Da hilft Fett schon etwas dagegen. Vor allem wenn man's von Anfang an macht.


Rost ist der Tod eines jeden Lagers. Fett schadet daher nie! Doch enge Lager verschleißen halt schneller als normal laufende. Wie der Unterschied ist, ist abhängig vom Druck.
@RomainK 
Was ich meinte ist jedoch wenn der Lagersitz schief ist oder nicht tief genug ist kann es zu rauem Lauf nach dem verschrauben kommen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (7. April 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Rost ist der Tod eines jeden Lagers. Fett schadet daher nie! Doch enge Lager verschleißen halt schneller als normal laufende. Wie der Unterschied ist, ist abhängig vom Druck.
> @RomainK
> Was ich meinte ist jedoch wenn der Lagersitz schief ist oder nicht tief genug ist kann es zu rauem Lauf nach dem verschrauben kommen.



Stimmt schon, ich hatte schon 301 aufgebaut - links wurfpassung, rechts strammer sitz. Habe so das Gefühl, daß manchmal die Lagersitze etwas ungenau gefertigt sind....
Ein Punkt, der bei meinem Stahlrad etwas besser sein wird


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2016)

RomainK schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, ich hatte schon 301 aufgebaut - links wurfpassung, rechts strammer sitz. Habe so das Gefühl, daß manchmal die Lagersitze etwas ungenau gefertigt sind....
> Ein Punkt, der bei meinem Stahlrad etwas besser sein wird


Auch in Alu kann man die Lager richtig einlassen. 
Und selbst die Geschichte mit der Lagerluft korrigiert das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. April 2016)

stimmt, schlechte Lagersitze bleiben schlechte Lagersitze - da kannst machen was man will.

Klar, ob Alu oder Stahl ist egal. Es muß nur vernünftig gefertigt sein und an meinem 301-Steel werden Dinge wie Lagersitze aufs "micromü" gefräst, das geht in Serie natürlich nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2016)

RomainK schrieb:


> stimmt, schlechte Lagersitze bleiben schlechte Lagersitze - da kannst machen was man will.
> 
> Klar, ob Alu oder Stahl ist egal. Es muß nur vernünftig gefertigt sein und an meinem 301-Steel werden Dinge wie Lagersitze aufs "micromü" gefräst, das geht in Serie natürlich nicht



Warum waren die Sitze meiner letzten 4 Biker richtig gefertigt?
Waren Serienbikes?!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (8. April 2016)

Naja, ich werde die Lageraufnahmen so fräsen, dass diese sehr genau in Flucht zu ihrem gegenüber sind. Das geht in Serie nicht. Da hast du immer Toleranzen zwischen Lagersitzen in der Schwinge und hauptrahmen.


----------



## Markus. (9. April 2016)

Warum soll das nicht gehen, das ist doch nur eine Frage der Messtechnik und der Genauigkeit der Fräsen. Kostet bestimmt mehr die Toleranzen gering zu halten. Und gibt es  da immer noch so "große"Toleranzen ? Zum Glück merke ich von alle dem nichts und freue mich auf den nächsten Trail. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Normansbike (9. April 2016)

Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel !!!


----------



## Mountain77 (10. April 2016)

Natürlich kann auch in Serie auf wenige hundertstel Milimeter genau gefrässt werden, dafür gibt es moderne  manuelle und CNC-Fräsen und gut gefertigte Spannvorrichtungen. Ist halt die Frage, was von LV als Fertigungsqualität vorgegeben oder akzetiert wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann auch in Serie auf wenige hundertstel Milimeter genau gefrässt werden, dafür gibt es moderne  manuelle und CNC-Fräsen und gut gefertigte Spannvorrichtungen. Ist halt die Frage, was von LV als Fertigungsqualität vorgegeben oder akzetiert wird.


Das ist doch Unsinn.
Ein Lagersitz muss passen.
Das bekommen doch auch deutlich preisgünstige Rahmenhersteller hin.
Fallen doch eh in Taiwan vom gleichen Band.


----------



## Normansbike (10. April 2016)

Ihr wisst schon das es bei mir am Lack gelegen hat! Oft sind es auch Elox oder Pulverreste die dazu führen.


----------



## Harry. (21. Dezember 2016)

Guter Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren ...

weil selbst für ein knapp 6 Jahre altes MTB noch Ersatzteile (Hinterbau) erhältlich sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (21. Dezember 2016)

Harry. schrieb:


> Guter Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren ...
> 
> weil selbst für ein knapp 6 Jahre altes MTB noch Ersatzteile (Hinterbau) erhältlich sind!
> Anhang anzeigen 557244



Das der Vorteil von Evolution statt Revolution! Auch wenn viele bemängeln das Liteville "immer das Gleiche" macht!


----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte entschuldigt wenn diese frage bereits schonmal beantwortet wurde. Ich finde einfach nichts mit der suche dazu.

Was mich interessieren würde ist, wo die Litewille Rahmen denn her kommen? 

Habe gehört das der Rahmen in Deutschland endmontiert wird. Soweit klar. Wo wird er denn in Taiwan geschweisst? 

Dankeschön für die baldige beantwortung


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2016)

Kommen wie alle anderen Bikes aus Taiwan.


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. Dezember 2016)

Wo in Taiwan, vermutlich Taichung oder zumindest der Ballungsraum


----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

Welche Firma macht das? Mir stellt sich da die frage ob die Wertigkeit stimmt bei dem ganzen. 
Es gibt ja grosse Werke wie das von giant oder auch centurion die räder für grosse Marken bauen. Bei dem Preis den man für ein Litewille hinlegt würde ich gerne das wissen. 

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand von offizieller seite her witerhelfen.


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. Dezember 2016)

Selbst wenn hier einer von offizieller Seite ist, wird der das wohl kaum Online in ein Forum schreiben. Selbst Hersteller wie Specialized haben Firmen, bei denen Sie z.B. in Vietnam bauen lassen, die noch kaum ein Endverbraucher gehört hat - die auf jeder Eurobike einen Stand haben - und hinter denen niemand Specialized vermuten würde.

Letztlich fliessen in den Preis ja viele Faktoren, wie Entwicklung, das Produkt selbst (Verarbeitung, Material, Ausschuss, Aufwändigkeit des Prozesses) ein - und dann natürlich hier das einmessen, den Bestand, der schlecht oder gar nicht verkauft wird, Zoll, Fracht, Garantie (die wenigstens Asiaten handeln das nämglich ggü. den Marken), Händlermarge, Montage, Duales System, Körperschafts-, Gewerbesteuer von Liteville usw. Letztlich macht aber ja der Markt aber den Preis. Dann musst Du für Dich persönlich entscheiden - aufgrund der technischen Daten (Gewicht, Steifigkeit, Garantie), dem Fahrerlebnis - ob es Dir das Wert ist. 

Bei einem Mercedes dürften die Realkosten (sowie beim iPhone, wo die Kosten ja z.B. manchmal aufpoppen) kaum im Verhältnis zum VK stehen..

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webw...hone-6-kostet-156-Euro-in-der-Produktion.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Last-Order (21. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es bald wieder eine werksmaschine zu kaufen? 

Da die Qualität des Rahmens wie mir scheint ok ist möchte ich das mal fahren. Mein Freundlicher Händler hat gerade keine Infos wann es das Modell wieder gibt. Daher stellt sich mir die Frage wie lange ich nicht sparen muss um das zu kaufen.
Und wie schnell muss man bei dem Sondermodell sein? Ist das schnell ausverkauft?


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. Dezember 2016)

also, ich weiss ja nicht, welche Größe oder Version Du willst, aber es gibt schon noch einige...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Liteville/301-MK13-Werksmaschine-Enduro-Bike-Kit-p50928/


----------



## Harry. (2. Januar 2017)

Guter Grund ein Liteville zu fahren ....

weil mir mein Liteville auch in 2017 wieder viel Freude machen wird.
Es lässt die globalen (gepuschten?) Sorgen vergessen und erlaubt einen Rückzug vom Gelärme der Welt.

In diesem Sinne - Euch allen ein frohes neues 2017


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. Januar 2017)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn hier einer von offizieller Seite ist, wird der das wohl kaum Online in ein Forum schreiben. Selbst Hersteller wie Specialized haben Firmen, bei denen Sie z.B. in Vietnam bauen lassen, die noch kaum ein Endverbraucher gehört hat - die auf jeder Eurobike einen Stand haben - und hinter denen niemand Specialized vermuten würde.
> 
> Letztlich fliessen in den Preis ja viele Faktoren, wie Entwicklung, das Produkt selbst (Verarbeitung, Material, Ausschuss, Aufwändigkeit des Prozesses) ein - und dann natürlich hier das einmessen, den Bestand, der schlecht oder gar nicht verkauft wird, Zoll, Fracht, Garantie (die wenigstens Asiaten handeln das nämglich ggü. den Marken), Händlermarge, Montage, Duales System, Körperschafts-, Gewerbesteuer von Liteville usw. Letztlich macht aber ja der Markt aber den Preis. Dann musst Du für Dich persönlich entscheiden - aufgrund der technischen Daten (Gewicht, Steifigkeit, Garantie), dem Fahrerlebnis - ob es Dir das Wert ist.
> 
> ...




Gute Zusammenfassung. Ergänzen würde ich noch, dass sich in Taiwan schlicht eine Infrastruktur für den Bau von Bikes bzw. Biketeilen aufgebaut hat, die mit keiner auf der Welt vergleichbar ist. Die Fertigung eines Rahmens ist v.a. auch viel Handarbeit bzw. kann nur begrenzt bis gar nicht automatisiert werden. Damit rücken die Personalkosten immer stärker in den Fokus. Und diese sind in Fernost abgesehen von der guten Infrastruktur immer noch deutlich niedriger als würde man einen gut ausgebildeten deutschen Arbeiter dran stellen, der dann selber 2000 bis 3000€ brutto im Monat verdien ... ggü. den vielleicht 300 bis 500, die jmd. in Taiwan bekommt.

Da ergeben sich auch auf die Gesamtmenge der vsl. gefertigten Rahmen ganz andere Kosten. Einen LV-Rahmen in der Form in Dt. fertigen zu lassen würde den Preis vermutlich auf ca. 2700 bis 2800€ steigen lassen.


----------



## bergzwerg69 (13. Januar 2017)

für mich giebt es keinen grund mehr ein liteville zu kaufen im Gegenteil habe meins verkauft!
finde es eine Frechheit was die letzten 2 jahre abgegangen ist mit den werksmaschienen .....
wird ja jeder für dumm verkauft wo sich ein liteville vor der werksmaschinen era teuer gekauft hat!!


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Januar 2017)

unverschämtheit, generell sind sonderangebote ne sauerei, habe die sommerjacke im herbst auch viel billiger gesehen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konsumentenrente

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Produzentenrente


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Januar 2017)

Mal im Ernst, ich glaube die, die die Werksmaschinen günstig gekauft haben, als "Scaled Sizing" the real thing waren ärgern sich genauso, dass LV jetzt durch die sensationelle Erfindung des, wie hiess es gleich "PowerYoke" doch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen ist, dass man hinten auch 27,5" fahren kann. Und das jetzt nach den Angeboten beide Modelle hinten 27,5" nativ aufnehmen können - und ihre Modelle dadurch schlagartig an Wert verlieren. Was fas absehbar war. Freie Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## bergzwerg69 (13. Januar 2017)

Ich stelle momentan sehr viel in frage bei der firma!!


----------



## StephanR1 (13. Januar 2017)

Die Werksmaschinen sind doch gar nicht so unsäglich billig im Vergleich zum früheren Händlerpreis?! Ich habe mein 301-MK11 komplett beim Händler um die Ecke gekauft, weil ich keinen Bock habe durch leere Straßen zu gehen. Müsste ich momentan ein Rad kaufen, würde sehr wahrscheinlich ein N dran stehen


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Januar 2017)

Das ist aber nicht sehr konkret.
Die erfinden doch alle jedes Jahr alles neu. Wo ist das nicht so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (16. Januar 2017)

Außerdem geht es momentan im N-Thread auch darum, dass N in Bosnien mit produzieren lässt ... dieses Alleinstellungsmerkmal wird wohl auch aufgeweicht...


----------



## StephanR1 (16. Januar 2017)

Dazu hat sich Kalle lang und ausgiebig erklärt. Ich kann den Schritt sehr gut nachvollziehen, finde mal den Angestellten der sich den Job 9*5 gibt.


----------



## chorge (10. April 2017)

bergzwerg69 schrieb:


> Ich stelle momentan sehr viel in frage bei der firma!!


Erst jetzt momentan?!


----------



## Stetox (26. Mai 2017)

Hab mir jetzt einen gebrauchten 901er Rahmen gekauft und hoffe, dass die Bikes so gut sind, wie alle sagen 
Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Normansbike (27. Mai 2017)

Stetox schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt einen gebrauchten 901er Rahmen gekauft und hoffe, dass die Bikes so gut sind, wie alle sagen
> Bin schon gespannt


Leider nicht!
Sie sind noch besser...


----------



## Isch666 (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Croud in der Cloud,

ich bin letztes Jahr das 101 XL Trailbike am Gardasee probegefahren und habe mich noch nie so gut aufgehoben gefühlt. Bergauf wie Bergab, ohne Rücken- Hand und Schulterschmerzen. Ich bin 1,96 groß und bringe 110kg auf die Waage und würde gerne mir ein 101 oder 301 als Trail / All-Mountain gönnen. 

Einsatzbereich: Norddeutsche Hochebene / Mittelgebirge / Alpen
Tour / Trail /All-Mountain

Sollte ich noch unbedingt XXL ausprobieren?

Gibt es eine Gewichtsbeschränkung bei Litevillle?

Oder fahrbare Alternativen anderer Hersteller die ich ausprobieren sollte?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (8. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Gewichtsbeschränkung bei Litevillle?



Ich meine ich habe mal gelesen das die Gewichtsbeschränkung bei den LV Rädern bei 65 kg liegt.Mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung natürlich.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2017)

@Isch666

Ja, teste unbedingt das XXL. Egal welches Model.


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Rücken- Ha





Harry_B schrieb:


> Ich meine ich habe mal gelesen das die Gewichtsbeschränkung bei den LV Rädern bei 65 kg liegt.Mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung natürlich.



Bitte unbedingt diesen Kommentar ignorieren!

Gem. (siehe Liteville-Webseite!) Bedienungsanleitung haben weder das 301 noch das 101 eine Gewichtsbeschränkung beim Fahrergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isch666 (8. Juni 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Bitte unbedingt diesen Kommentar ignorieren!
> 
> Gem. (siehe Liteville-Webseite!) Bedienungsanleitung haben weder das 301 noch das 101 eine Gewichtsbeschränkung beim Fahrergewicht.



Haha,. 65kg wären auch nicht schlecht. Dann kauft man sich halt zwei 
Gibt es eklatante Unterschiede in der Geometrie des 101 und des 301?


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juni 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Ich meine ich habe mal gelesen das die Gewichtsbeschränkung bei den LV Rädern bei 65 kg liegt.Mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung natürlich.



Im Leben nicht!


Isch666 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Croud in der Cloud,
> 
> ich bin letztes Jahr das 101 XL Trailbike am Gardasee probegefahren und habe mich noch nie so gut aufgehoben gefühlt. Bergauf wie Bergab, ohne Rücken- Hand und Schulterschmerzen. Ich bin 1,96 groß und bringe 110kg auf die Waage und würde gerne mir ein 101 oder 301 als Trail / All-Mountain gönnen.
> 
> ...


xxl ? Xl wenns agiler sein soll. XXL mehr fürs Sicherheitsgefühl und bergab...
Ausprobieren was bequemer ist.

Ich selber fahre mit Gepäck und ... mit 120kg am Bike. Das seit Jahren und kann dir sagen das das föllig in Ordnung für das Bike ist.
Evt. müsste man den Dämpfer tunen oder wie ich gar bei den neueren tauschen...

Lg


----------



## Isch666 (9. Juni 2017)

Wenn das mal nicht ein guter Grund ist ein Liteville zu fahren. Neben den technischen Gadgets wie z.B. Ersatz Schaltauge am Rahmen, nur zwei unterschiedlche Schraubendurchmesser, stabiler Rahmen ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung, das Design oversized Alurohre und ein geiles Fahrgefühl.. was will man mehr?

Was empfiehlt sich denn für einen Dämpfer bei 120kg am Bike zu nehmen? Taugt der Rockshox nicht?


----------



## zuki (10. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Sollte ich noch unbedingt XXL ausprobieren?


 
Ich bin 1,91 cm lang und fahre XXL. Bei Deiner Körpergröße müsstest Du XL mit einem extremen Sattelstützenauszug fahren, das würde mir schon rein optisch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Normansbike (11. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht ein guter Grund ist ein Liteville zu fahren. Neben den technischen Gadgets wie z.B. Ersatz Schaltauge am Rahmen, nur zwei unterschiedlche Schraubendurchmesser, stabiler Rahmen ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung, das Design oversized Alurohre und ein geiles Fahrgefühl.. was will man mehr?
> 
> Was empfiehlt sich denn für einen Dämpfer bei 120kg am Bike zu nehmen? Taugt der Rockshox nicht?


Mir (Achtung nur mir) gefiel er überhaupt nicht, da ist der Dt um Welten besser. Jedoch bin ich mit dieser Erfahrung wohl fast der einzigste. Manchmal ist weniger mehr, da der Dt nur auf und zu kennt und sein System noch im grundgenommen von vor 10 Jahren stammt. Dafür ist er um Welten sensibeler, fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an und Vor allem ist die Zugstufe besser einstellbar. Hauptgrund ist jedoch der geringere Luftdruck der dort gefahren werden muß. Empfand das beim RS mit 330Psi schon grenzwertig. Vor allem wenn die dabei gelegte Pumpe noch nicht einmal so viel anzeigen kann..
 Falls du in der Nähe Bonn wohnst schreibe eine PN an mich und mach dir selber ein Bild. Habe beide Versionen da...


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Croud in der Cloud,
> 
> ich bin letztes Jahr das 101 XL Trailbike am Gardasee probegefahren und habe mich noch nie so gut aufgehoben gefühlt. Bergauf wie Bergab, ohne Rücken- Hand und Schulterschmerzen. Ich bin 1,96 groß und bringe 110kg auf die Waage und würde gerne mir ein 101 oder 301 als Trail / All-Mountain gönnen.
> 
> ...


Melde dich einfach mal bei @Kurbelkraft, der sollte alles, was du dir vorgestellt hast und alternativen anbieten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isch666 (13. Juni 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Mir (Achtung nur mir) gefiel er überhaupt nicht, da ist der Dt um Welten besser. Jedoch bin ich mit dieser Erfahrung wohl fast der einzigste. Manchmal ist weniger mehr, da der Dt nur auf und zu kennt und sein System noch im grundgenommen von vor 10 Jahren stammt. Dafür ist er um Welten sensibeler, fühlt sich nach mehr Federweg an und Vor allem ist die Zugstufe besser einstellbar. Hauptgrund ist jedoch der geringere Luftdruck der dort gefahren werden muß. Empfand das beim RS mit 330Psi schon grenzwertig. Vor allem wenn die dabei gelegte Pumpe noch nicht einmal so viel anzeigen kann..
> Falls du in der Nähe Bonn wohnst schreibe eine PN an mich und mach dir selber ein Bild. Habe beide Versionen da...




Jop, danke für das Angebot! Wohne in der Nähe von Hamburg und bin selten in oder um Bonn deshalb wird das wohl erstmal nichts mit der Testfahrt.. Werde mir mal ne Woche Bikeurlaub gönnen und mir nen 301/101 ausleihen und testen. Das Dämpfer Setup im 101 gefiel mir sehr gut, bin Steigungen hochgefahren wo andere schieben mussten und da hat nichts gewippt. Selbst die Wahl des Plattformschalters hat da nicht merklich viel mehr besser gemacht und so bin ich den Dämpfer die ganze Zeit offen gefahren.

Gibt es denn weitere vergleichbare andere Bikes/Modelle für Fettsäcke über 100kg mit dem Hang zur Selbstwgeißelung im Mittelgebirge? Ist Alutech noch ein vergleichbarer Hersteller oder das Trek FuelEx?


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Jop, danke für das Angebot! Wohne in der Nähe von Hamburg und bin selten in oder um Bonn deshalb wird das wohl erstmal nichts mit der Testfahrt.. Werde mir mal ne Woche Bikeurlaub gönnen und mir nen 301/101 ausleihen und testen. Das Dämpfer Setup im 101 gefiel mir sehr gut, bin Steigungen hochgefahren wo andere schieben mussten und da hat nichts gewippt. Selbst die Wahl des Plattformschalters hat da nicht merklich viel mehr besser gemacht und so bin ich den Dämpfer die ganze Zeit offen gefahren.
> 
> Gibt es denn weitere vergleichbare andere Bikes/Modelle für Fettsäcke über 100kg mit dem Hang zur Selbstwgeißelung im Mittelgebirge? Ist Alutech noch ein vergleichbarer Hersteller oder das Trek FuelEx?


Specelized!


----------



## zuki (14. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn weitere vergleichbare andere Bikes/Modelle für Fettsäcke über 100kg mit dem Hang zur Selbstwgeißelung im Mittelgebirge? Ist Alutech noch ein vergleichbarer Hersteller oder das Trek FuelEx?


 
Es gibt heutzutage so viele gute Bikes. Die Kinematik aktueller Modelle ist bei fast allen Herstellern ausgereift. Radon und Co haben sehr gute Modelle mit unschlagbarer Ausstattung im Angebot und es bleibt noch Geld für den nächsten Bikeurlaub zu Zweit im Portemonaie...


----------



## Isch666 (14. Juni 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Es gibt heutzutage so viele gute Bikes. Die Kinematik aktueller Modelle ist bei fast allen Herstellern ausgereift. Radon und Co haben sehr gute Modelle mit unschlagbarer Ausstattung im Angebot und es bleibt noch Geld für den nächsten Bikeurlaub zu Zweit im Portemonaie...



Jop, ist schon ein ordentlicher Batzen Geld was man für die Qualität und Service zahlt. Aber am Ende erhält man ein durchdachtes, wertiges und in den nächsten Jahren mit Ersatzteilen versorgtes Bike.. Werde diesen Sommer mal ein paar Bikes auf oder in Trailparks Probefahren und dann mal gucken was denn im Herbst so los ist. Momentan gibts die 301 Mk 13 Werksmaschinen für 4200€ im Ausverkauf.. 

Schnäppchen incoming!


----------



## decay (14. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn weitere vergleichbare andere Bikes/Modelle für Fettsäcke über 100kg mit dem Hang zur Selbstwgeißelung im Mittelgebirge? Ist Alutech noch ein vergleichbarer Hersteller oder das Trek FuelEx?



Santa Cruz Tallboy in XL oder XXL z.B. Oder ein Hightower für mehr Federweg, mWn jetzt auch in XXL verfügbar.


----------



## Isch666 (14. Juni 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Tallboy in XL oder XXL z.B. Oder ein Hightower für mehr Federweg, mWn jetzt auch in XXL verfügbar.



Sieht auch ganz nett aus, der Tallboy ist aber leider in XXL ausschließlich in Carbon erhältlich und dafür bin ich zu schlampig beim abstellen und warten oder befestigen am Dachgepäckträger. Ich sehe mich schon bei irgendeiner alltäglichen Sache den Rahmen schroten. Aber danke für den Tipp, werde trotzdem den mal Probe fahren!


----------



## decay (14. Juni 2017)

@Isch666 die Rahmen von SC sind keine Hardcore Carbon CC Feilen, die man durch pures Ansehen kaputtkriegt, eher im Gegenteil.
Fährt sich auf alle Fälle sehr gut der Gerät. 101 hab ich aufm Trail mal gesehen, kann mir vorstellen, dass die vergleichbar gut vorwärts gehn.


----------



## Isch666 (14. Juni 2017)

@decay oh das kann ich mir vorstellen, haben ungefahr gleiche Lenkwinkel etc. Einzig ist bei dem Tallboy der Nachteil, dass es keine Möglichkeit einer Umrüstung auf zweifach Antriebe gibt und ein Kettenspanner auch nicht am Start ist. Da hat das Liteville wieder die Nase vorn!
Und leichter ist es auch noch!
Hehe, führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei alles mal zu testen.. Peace out!


----------



## Isch666 (14. Juni 2017)

@Normansbike meinst du das Stumpjumper z.B.?


----------



## Normansbike (15. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> @Normansbike meinst du das Stumpjumper z.B.?


Das, oder das Enduro Carbon Elite. Letztere fand ich als sehr gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e1b1s1 (16. Juni 2017)

Isch666 schrieb:


> @decay oh das kann ich mir vorstellen, haben ungefahr gleiche Lenkwinkel etc. Einzig ist bei dem Tallboy der Nachteil, dass es keine Möglichkeit einer Umrüstung auf zweifach Antriebe gibt und ein Kettenspanner auch nicht am Start ist. Da hat das Liteville wieder die Nase vorn!
> Und leichter ist es auch noch!
> Hehe, führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei alles mal zu testen.. Peace out!


----------



## e1b1s1 (16. Juni 2017)

Der Rahmen des Santa Cruz Hightower ist gesichert leichter als das Lightville. Super als Trailbike, geht auch top bergauf.
Ich habe schon mehrmals gehört, dass Liteville-Rahmen beim Einspannen in den Werkzeugständer Dallen bekamen ( nur Hörensagen).
Der Rahmen ist sehr stabil, du kannst bei Santa Cruz auf der Homepage das Video ansehen.


----------



## 3rdNERD (18. Juni 2017)

e1b1s1 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen des Santa Cruz Hightower ist gesichert leichter als das Lightville. Super als Trailbike, geht auch top bergauf.
> Ich habe schon mehrmals gehört, dass Liteville-Rahmen beim Einspannen in den Werkzeugständer Dallen bekamen ( nur Hörensagen).
> Der Rahmen ist sehr stabil, du kannst bei Santa Cruz auf der Homepage das Video ansehen.


Gut, dass Hörensagen schon immer eine der zuverlässigsten Informationsquellen war ... 

Schon mal versucht, einen Carbonrahmen im Montageständer am Rahmen zu klemmen? Punktuelle Druckbelastung ist etwas, was diese Rahmen so gar nicht mögen. Da wäre mir ehrlich gesagt, ne Delle lieber, als ein unvermittelter Rahmenbruch. Genau deswegen gibt es ja auch PKW-Radträger, die für Carbonrahmen geeignet sind, weil sie den Rahmen nicht klemmen.


----------



## Normansbike (18. Juni 2017)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Gut, dass Hörensagen schon immer eine der zuverlässigsten Informationsquellen war ...
> 
> Schon mal versucht, einen Carbonrahmen im Montageständer am Rahmen zu klemmen? Punktuelle Druckbelastung ist etwas, was diese Rahmen so gar nicht mögen. Da wäre mir ehrlich gesagt, ne Delle lieber, als ein unvermittelter Rahmenbruch. Genau deswegen gibt es ja auch PKW-Radträger, die für Carbonrahmen geeignet sind, weil sie den Rahmen nicht klemmen.


Genau!
Und ich fahre seit Jahren mit 3 Fetten Dellen im Rahmen und passiert bisher nichts, Carbon wäre da sofort defekt gewesen....


----------



## zuki (18. Juni 2017)

e1b1s1 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrmals gehört, dass Liteville-Rahmen beim Einspannen in den Werkzeugständer Dallen bekamen ( nur Hörensagen).


 
Nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Optimierte Alurahmen haben in der Mitte des Oberrohrs und Unterrohrs die Wandstärke einer Coladose und werden erst an den zu verschweißenden Enden wieder dickwandiger. Wer an diesen Rohren mit einem Werkzeugständer hantiert ist selbst schuld. Die Sattelstütze oder das Sitzrohr bieten sich hier an und selbst dort nur mit Augenmaß. So bekommst Du auf Dauer auch jeden Carbonrahmen platt. Dort ist es teils noch unangenehmer, weil die Schäden in den tieferen Laminatschichten nicht unbedingt sichtbar sind. Ich denke es sollte normal sein ein teures Bike mit bedacht zu behandeln. Egal ob Carbon oder Aluminium.


----------



## decay (18. Juni 2017)

Fahrt ihr schon oder klemmt ihr noch?


----------



## Normansbike (18. Juni 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr schon oder klemmt ihr noch?


Ich fahre verklemmt, bin halt schüchtern...


----------



## röma (21. Juni 2018)

gute gründe ein Liteville zu fahren? ich habe auf meiner Rundreise in Italien (Finschgau-Finale-Torbole) am Letzten Tag in Finale meinen Dämpfer gehimmelt. In Torbole bei Basti angerufen und; alles kein Problem, habe total unkopliziert einen leihweise bekommen.


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Juni 2018)

Der Laden ist absolut top! Wurde hier auch schon notversorgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alufan (21. August 2018)

Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren

Weil es einfach Spaß macht 
Die meisten Litevilles einzigartig sind wie ihre Besitzer 
Es ein H3 gibt.


----------



## röma (23. August 2018)

weil das mit dem Leiteville fahren scheinbar religiöse Züge annimmt.... und ich ja sonst eher Atheist bin


----------



## 525Rainer (23. August 2018)

Alternativloses Bike in alu.


----------



## Normansbike (24. August 2018)

Es gibt keinen Grund EIN Liteville zu fahren!
Besser sind zwei...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (24. August 2018)

Warum nur zwei?!?


----------



## Normansbike (24. August 2018)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Warum nur zwei?!?


…  = mehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (24. August 2018)

Ihr seid ja noch kein Nicolai gefahren!!!!


----------



## nikst4 (24. August 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja noch kein Nicolai gefahren!!!!



Das stimmt, aber ich hab schon mal eins gesehen = ein guter Grund, Liteville zu fahren


----------



## Athabaske (24. August 2018)

nikst4 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich hab schon mal eins gesehen = ein guter Grund, Liteville zu fahren


...hättest es mal anheben sollen...


----------



## EddyAC (24. August 2018)

nikst4 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich hab schon mal eins gesehen = ein guter Grund, Liteville zu fahren



Freundschaft !! !!!  
Ich habs bis dato net realisiert, aber es reift. ...Nicolai ist in Gebrauch


----------



## nikst4 (24. August 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Freundschaft !! !!!



Ebenso!!! 

Ist natürlich reine Geschmacksache und darüber kann man ja nicht streiten


----------



## Normansbike (24. August 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja noch kein Nicolai gefahren!!!!


Dafür habe wir aber noch unsere Schneidezähne


----------



## EddyAC (24. August 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Dafür habe wir aber noch unsere Schneidezähne



Meinst, beim Nicolai gehst übern Lenker?


----------



## Normansbike (24. August 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Meinst, beim Nicolai gehst übern Lenker?


Avatar+Nicolai, ja könnte hinhauen... 



Nein, ist nur Spaß, auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter!


----------



## EddyAC (24. August 2018)

Alles gut, man darf ja mal n bisschen spaßeln. 
Ich denke, beide haben ihre Vorzüge  
Satter ist wohl das Ion 16.....


----------



## Deleted 426828 (24. August 2018)

Alufan schrieb:


> Die meisten Litevilles einzigartig sind wie ihre Besitzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (24. August 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> *Alternativloses* Bike in alu.



Wohl kaum...
Wenn ich Alternativlos lese stellen sich mir alle Fußnägel hoch.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. August 2018)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Wohl kaum...
> Wenn ich Alternativlos lese stellen sich mir alle Fußnägel hoch.



Das sind aber nun mal meine Gründe. Wenn du mehr Auswahl hast, wunderbar.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (24. August 2018)

Rainer,alles gut.
Ja,ich selbst würde noch diverse andere Alu Rahmen Favorisieren.


----------



## mokka_ (24. August 2018)

Es geht aber nicht um andere sondern um Liteville.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (24. August 2018)

Liteville Beschde Rahmen überhaupt.

Thread kann zu.


----------



## Lehny (29. August 2018)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Liteville Beschde Rahmen überhaupt.
> 
> Thread kann zu.


----------



## Normansbike (29. August 2018)




----------



## RaceFace67 (29. August 2018)

Niveau ist keine Handcreme Leute!


----------



## Funflyer69 (5. September 2018)

Entschuldigt bitte, aber ich muss hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf abgeben.

Wir sind ein Mountainbikeverein und ich bin der erwählte Servicetechniker. Wohl eher, weil ich unter lauter Blinden der Einäugige bin...

Mein bester Freund und Vereinschef erfüllte sich mit einem MK-12 und allen Syntace-Teilen sowie XTR-Ausstattung via BC im Jahr 2015 einen Traum. Ich "durfte" das Ding zusammenschrauben und für ihn war die Welt zunächst wunderschön.

Im Winter 2017/18 machten wir eine kleine Mittelgebirgstour und er bekam einen Stock ins Hinterrad. Auf den ersten Blick mit den üblichen ärgerlichen Folgen: Schaltwerksabriss. Wieder bei mir in der Werkstatt musste ich leider feststellen, dass die von Liteville proklamierte Sollbruchstelle (Schraube des Schaltauges) leider nicht gerissen war, sondern deren komplette Aufnahme an der Hinterbaustrebe. Ich habe das mit Fotos dokumentiert und zu LV geschickt. Natürlich habe ich darum gebeten, neue Hinterbaustreben zu senden und wegen des Eigenverschuldens (Sollbruchstelle mal außer acht gelassen) würden die Kosten übernommen. Eine Antwort kam leider erst nach etlichen Nachfragen. Und die war nicht erfreulich. Es gäbe keine Ersatzteile für den knapp 2 Jahre alten MK-12 Rahmen. Aber kulant - wie die Firma nunmal ist (ja, das ist ironisch gemeint) - bot man einen aktuellen MK-14 Rahmen für die Hälfte des Neupreises an. 

Nur mal so zur Klarstellung: das ist ein satter 4-stelliger Betrag wegen eines abgerissenen Schaltwerkes, wo beim Schadenshergang die Sollbruchstelle nicht funzte.

Mangels Alternativen willigte mein Freund ein, bekam den Rahmen und ich sollte alles vom Mk-12 zum Mk-14 transferieren. Und hier fing natürlich die Sch... richtig an. Das Syntace-Hinterrad und die Achse mussten wegen des achso umjubelten Boost EVO-6 Standarts neu angeschafft werden. Der XTR-Umwerfer ebenso, weil dessen Aufnahme geändert wurde. Sämtliche Bowdenzüge und Hydraulikleitungen mussten erneuert werden, da die Im-Rahmen-Verlegung längere Wege erfordert und ich die Leitungen nunmal nicht strecken kann. Und wer schonmal den Schaltzug und die Bremsleitung im Hinterbau des Mk-14 erneuern "durfte", weiss, wieviel Bier hier zur Aggressionsbewältigung getrunken werden muss. 

Unterdessen hat mein Freund weit über 2000 € für Neuteile ausgegeben. Meine Arbeit natürlich nicht nicht gerechnet. Und das wegen eines abgerissenen Schaltwerkes! In meinen Augen ein guter Grund, kein Liteville zu kaufen. Das wollte ich loswerden. Sorry.....

Trotzdem viel Spass mit den Dingern!
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (6. September 2018)

Wie lange müssen Hersteller von gesetzes wegen Ersatzteile liefern??


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. September 2018)

Ich vermute mal gar nicht, nur die Garantie ist vorgeschrieben.
Sehr ärgerliche Geschichte - und Pech, kann die Frustration - als mk12 Fahrer - absolut nachvollziehen.

Man muss aber auch mal überlegen was wäre bei einem anderen Hersteller gewesen? Ich glaube, da wäre nicht mal ein Kulanzangebot drin gewesen! 

Was allerdings zum Kotzen ist sind, in der Tat, die Standards. Erst 26" auf 27,5", dann von 142 auf Evo6 (mit Boost wäre Dein Kumpel auch nicht besser dran gewesen), Boost vorn, unterschiedliche Nachläufe bei den Gabeln, jetzt wird 29" gepusht und längere Reaches, irgendwie muss ja verkauft werden. Es ist zum Mäuse melken. Umwerfer und Innenlagerstandards geben sich die Klinke in die Hand.

Ich finde, Liteville verhält sich da noch eher kundenfreundlicher. Sie sind ein Stückweit gezwungen, mitzuziehen, sonst bestraft sie der Markt - kein Neukunde würde ein Rad ohne Boost heute mehr kaufen, innenverlegte Züge werden hochgepriesen (mit waren die auf dem Unterrohr auch lieber!) ich kann hier aber sehr das ParkTool Kit empfehlen, nicht billig, aber da das mit dem innen verlegen wohl Standard wird... gerade im Verein was wert, ich teile es mir mit nem Kumpel.

Ich habe die Erfahrung anders herum gemacht. Mein mk10 war nach 4,5 Jahren Garantie - ich bekam einen mk12 auf Garantie, weil kein mk10 mehr da war... fand' ich sehr ok. Dass sie bei Eigenverschulden halben Preis machen... finde ich ok, aber klar, in der Situation kein Spaß.

Der Hauptrahmen und der Dämpfer (der passte ja nicht in den mk14) dürften ja auch noch Resterlös gebraucht gebracht haben - und nach 2-3 Jahren habe ich bei meinen LVs auch immer die Lager tauschen müssen - was auch nen Stückweit ins Geld geht...


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. September 2018)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Wie lange müssen Hersteller von gesetzes wegen Ersatzteile liefern??


https://www.advogarant.de/rechtsanw...t-fuer-wirtschaftsrecht/allgemein/ersatzteile


----------



## Normansbike (6. September 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Der Hauptrahmen und der Dämpfer (der passte ja nicht in den mk14) dürften ja auch noch Resterlös gebraucht gebracht haben - und nach 2-3 Jahren habe ich bei meinen LVs auch immer die Lager tauschen müssen - was auch nen Stückweit ins Geld geht...




Da er ja die Cash Repair in Anspruch genommen hat musste er bestimmt  den Rahmen komplett zu LV schicken, so wars zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Normansbike (6. September 2018)

Das LV für den mk12 schon keine Ersatzteile hat schockt mich aber schon....


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. September 2018)

keine Rahmenteile... wozu sollen sie da auch pro Version zig vorhalten... ist teurer wie Garantiekunden neue Rahmen zu schicken - die kosten sie das selbe und sie können sie komplett verkaufen (im Gegensatz zu den alten). Blöd isses für solche Fälle, klar.

VW hält ne Menge vor an Teilen - aber wenn die Streben die VW-Preise hätten würdest Du freiwillig lieber nen neueren Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funflyer69 (6. September 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> aber wenn die Streben die VW-Preise hätten würdest Du freiwillig lieber nen neueren Rahmen kaufen.



Das sehen wir unterdessen anders! Für den hälftigen Neupreis des MK-14 Rahmen hätten wir unterdessen sogar vollkommen überteuerte Hinterbaustreben des 12er gekauft. Dann wären uns die ganzen Folgekosten und der Umbauaufwand erspart geblieben.....

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## mokka_ (6. September 2018)

Hattet ihr einen gesucht?


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. September 2018)

Funflyer69 schrieb:


> Das sehen wir unterdessen anders! Für den hälftigen Neupreis des MK-14 Rahmen hätten wir unterdessen sogar vollkommen überteuerte Hinterbaustreben des 12er gekauft. Dann wären uns die ganzen Folgekosten und der Umbauaufwand erspart geblieben.....
> 
> Gruss
> Sascha



Naja, wenn Du die Teile eines VWs zusammenrechnest, kommen da bestimmt 3-4 Mal der Fahrzeugpreis zusammen.
Nächstes Mal schreib mich an, für den mk14 Rahmen hätte ich bereit willig meine Streben hergegeben


----------



## Normansbike (6. September 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du die Teile eines VWs zusammenrechnest, kommen da bestimmt 3-4 Mal der Fahrzeugpreis zusammen.
> Nächstes Mal schreib mich an, für den mk14 Rahmen hätte ich bereit willig meine Streben hergegeben


Sorry, aber VW ist nicht teuer in Ersatztelen! Das sind dann doch eher dir Franzosen mit Reno und Co.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. September 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sorry, aber VW ist nicht teuer in Ersatztelen! Das sind dann doch eher dir Franzosen mit Reno und Co.


Du meinst bestimmt Pöjo und Zitrön.


----------



## Normansbike (7. September 2018)

Und die auch...


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. September 2018)

darum geht's ja eigentlich auch nicht. ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass Ersatzteilvorhaltung extrem teuer ist. Je mehr Varianten, umso schlimmer.
Bezieht man die Kosten für Dämpferwartung und Lagerwechsel mit rein, wäre mir ein aktueller Rahmen auch lieber gewesen. Die Sache mit den Standards passiert uns allen so oder so irgendwann (blos, dass wir dann drei übersprungen haben *g*)


----------



## haubert (7. September 2018)

Klar, ich kann jetzt nivht nachvollziehen was ihr alles mit LV gesprochen habt, aber mit einer ihrer Diskussion und Argumentation, bin ich mir sicher, dass das auch auf Garantie geklappt hätte.
Das System Sollbruchstelle hat versagt und der Hinterbau genauso. Ich hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. September 2018)

Ich hab Mal aus versehn einen nagelneuen  Stumpjumper beschädigt. Im selben Jahr war kein Rahmen mehr verfügbar. Musste dem Geschädigten  ein neues Komplettbike kaufen. Das war hart.


----------



## zuki (7. September 2018)

Das was @Funflyer69 beschreibt ist für mich jedenfalls auch ein Grund weshalb ich bei dem MK 11 derzeit hängen bleibe. Ich habe früher öfter mal neue Rahmen gekauft und es war cool die Dinger schnell mit vorhandenen Teilen aufzubauen. Speziell Laufräder gehen gut ins Geld. Der Boost Standard nervt mich deshalb schon und der Syntace/ Liteville eigene Evo6 Standard macht es noch einmal komplizerter...das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden. Derzeit ist es für mich ein Kaufhindernis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (7. September 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> weshalb ich bei dem MK 11 derzeit hängen bleibe



Dito 
Sehr zufrieden mit meinem „alten“ MK11/2. Aber viele Option zum „verbessern“ hab ich bald nicht mehr


----------



## Blechnuss (8. September 2018)

Funflyer69 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte, aber ich muss hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf abgeben.
> 
> Wir sind ein Mountainbikeverein und ich bin der erwählte Servicetechniker. Wohl eher, weil ich unter lauter Blinden der Einäugige bin...
> 
> ...




Moin,

Kann dazu auch was sagen habe ein 601 MK2. Bin letztes Jahr in einem steinfeld geil geflipt und eine Sitzstrebe hat aus hohem Bogen bekanntschaft mit einem Stein gemacht. Resultat war krumme Sitzstrebe. 
Ich so alles klar schickste mal ne Mail an LV, nach 2-3 Tagen kam eine Antwort und mir wurden 2 Streben angeboten für irgendwas um 150-200€ weiß es nicht mehr genau. Hab dann irgendwann später  mal angerufen bis dahin waren diese streben schon vergriffen. Und waren noch gebrauchte da. Habe ich mit neuen Lagern für 80€ bekommen.

War mit dem Service zufrieden.


----------



## hardtails (8. September 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> darum geht's ja eigentlich auch nicht. ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass Ersatzteilvorhaltung extrem teuer ist. Je mehr Varianten, umso schlimmer.



das das bei den schnäppchenpreisen von Liteville nicht mehr drin ist sollte jedem vor dem Kauf klar sein....


----------



## TREK_er (24. September 2018)

Servus,

gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren... Service wie er besser nicht sein könnte!

Ich hatte an meinem H3 Mk1 einen kleinen Kratzer/Riss auf der Oberseite der linken Kettenstrebe, Fotos gemacht und direkt eine E-Mail an Liteville geschickt.
Innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen war auch schon die Antwort da.
Den Rahmen in den Karton gesteckt und hin geschickt, keine 2 Tage später auch direkt die Antwort erhalten, dass es sich doch leider um einen Riss handelt und das sie mir lediglich anbieten können mir einen neuen H-3 Mk2 Rahmen zu schicken.

Nunja, was soll man da noch groß sagen... besser geht es nicht Liteville, Hut ab! An einem derart schnellen und reibungslosen Service können sich ganz viele andere Hersteller mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden. 
So macht es Spaß Kunde zu sein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## zuki (25. September 2018)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren... Service wie er besser nicht sein könnte!



Moin! Eigenlich schon interessant, dass man sich als Kunde der Fahrradindustrie einen Ast über absolute Selbstverständlichkeiten freut. 

Liteville gibt 10 Jahre Garantie. Das Produkt hatte einen Mangel und wurde im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht. Nichts aufregendes, eigentlich.


----------



## RaceFace67 (25. September 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin! Eigenlich schon interessant, dass man sich als Kunde der Fahrradindustrie einen Ast über absolute Selbstverständlichkeiten freut.
> 
> Liteville gibt 10 Jahre Garantie. Das Produkt hatte einen Mangel und wurde im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht. Nichts aufregendes, eigentlich.



In der Geschwindigkeit dennoch nicht die Regel.


----------



## TREK_er (25. September 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin! Eigenlich schon interessant, dass man sich als Kunde der Fahrradindustrie einen Ast über absolute Selbstverständlichkeiten freut.
> 
> Liteville gibt 10 Jahre Garantie. Das Produkt hatte einen Mangel und wurde im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht. Nichts aufregendes, eigentlich.



Das ist sicherlich keine Selbstverständlichkeit!
Ich kenne genügend Leute die ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wie zum Beispiel mit einem der größten Onlineversender.
Ewig Lange Wartezeiten, 50% Zuzahlung bei Ersatz usw.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## StephanR1 (25. September 2018)

Bei meinem Stevens war mal die Kettenstrebe kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie gebrochen. Freitag Nachmittag den Händler kontaktiert --> Stevens Service war bereits im Wochenende. Montag hat er bei denen Bescheid gegeben, Dienstag war die Strebe da, getauscht und Mittwoch zum Lago... Das können durchaus auch andere Firmen. Aber sicher gibt es genug Negativbeispiele, wie Service nicht funktioniert und solch positive Berichte sind schon erfreulich.


----------



## RaceFace67 (25. September 2018)

Bei mir war das Hauptlager am Stevens Fluent damals kaputt - eingeschickt, 4 Wochen gewartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (25. September 2018)

TREK_er schrieb:


> 50% Zuzahlung bei Ersatz usw.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Naja gut. Ein bisschen kritische Distanz darf man ja trotz allem noch haben. Denn das kann ja auch Liteville teils auch ganz gut. Siehe Beitrag #611.


----------



## Athabaske (25. September 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin! Eigenlich schon interessant, dass man sich als Kunde der Fahrradindustrie einen Ast über absolute Selbstverständlichkeiten freut.
> 
> Liteville gibt 10 Jahre Garantie. Das Produkt hatte einen Mangel und wurde im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht. Nichts aufregendes, eigentlich.


...stimmt von der Automobilindustrie her sind wir da mit weitaus großzügigeren Regelungen verwöhnt - welche waren das noch gleich?

Oder bei Banken, Versicherungen und dergleichen...

Ganz zu schweigen von der Gewährleistung im Baugewerbe oder in der Dentalmedizin...

Es geht uns sehr, sehr gut und die Fahrrad"Industrie" die eigentlich eher eine Ansammlung von Manufakturen als Industriebetriebe ist/sind hinkt da meilenweit hinterher.


----------



## zuki (25. September 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...stimmt von der Automobilindustrie her sind wir da mit weitaus großzügigeren Regelungen verwöhnt - welche waren das noch gleich?
> 
> Oder bei Banken, Versicherungen und dergleichen...
> 
> ...



Ziemlich global die Aussage. Ich vermute mal es soll sich um eine Überzeichnung handeln. Was soll man machen. Die Welt ist schlecht und die "da oben" haben uns schon immer betrogen und belogen.


----------



## Athabaske (25. September 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal es soll sich um eine Überzeichnung handeln.


...echt?

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Gewinsel über schlechten Service bzw. Gewährleistung hier auf hohem Niveau und im Vergleich zum Leben außerhalb des Fahrradkosmos vollkommen überzogen.


----------



## zuki (25. September 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...echt?
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach ist das Gewinsel über schlechten Service bzw. Gewährleistung hier auf hohem Niveau und im Vergleich zum Leben außerhalb des Fahrradkosmos vollkommen überzogen.



Ich zumindest habe nicht gewinselt. Ich wollte darauf hinweisen, dass ich es selbstverständlich finde, dass ein Unternehmen seiner ausgelobten Garantie nachkommt. Die Branche ist mir dabei Drissegal, Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch mit den von Dir genannten Wirtschaftszweigen und sonstigen Gewerben fast nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## StephanR1 (25. September 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Hauptlager am Stevens Fluent damals kaputt - eingeschickt, 4 Wochen gewartet...


Bei mir war es auch ein Fluent, so unterschiedlich kann es zugehen. Hier wird ja auch gut und schlecht berichtet. Vor allem in der Saison, finde ich eine schnelle Abwicklung wichtig und verdammt gut wenn es so läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue Rabbit (24. Oktober 2018)

Als absoluter Liteville Neuling bin ich schon mal gespannt auf den Service. Dummerweise habe ich eine Setback 8Pins beim Frameset - alles noch org. verpackt (geöffnet aber nicht angerührt) und würde die gerne kostenneutral in eine ohne Setback tauschen. Mal sehen ob und wie das geht.


----------



## 3rdNERD (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe bislang sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Service gemacht. Bei mir war es zuletzt mit Syntace.

Habe mir im Bikeurlaub Ende August das Hinterrad amtlich kaltverformt. Freitags bei Syntace angerufen und nachgefragt, ob ich ein Crash-Replacement in Anspruch nehmen könne. Noch am gleichen Tag Rückruf und Info erhalten, dass meine Felge nicht mehr erhältlich sei. Montags Angebot für ein komplettes Laufrad inkl. Nabe und passendem Freilaufkörper für den Preis einer neuen Felge erhalten. Mag sein, dass auch daran wieder einige etwas auszusetzen hätten. Ich persönlich empfand es mehr als fair.

Zudem superschnelle Abwicklung. Vom ersten Anruf bis zum Eintreffen des Laufrades sind lediglich 9 Tage vergangen: Und das auch nur, weil ich davon 5 Tage auf Reise war und nur sehr verzögert meinem Syntace-Kontakt antworten konnte.

Für mich persönlich ist die Crash-Replacement-Regelung bei Liteville/Syntace ausgesprochen kundenfreundlich. Neben den genialen Fahreigenschaften, wird mein nächstes Rad auch deswegen ziemlich sicher wieder ein Liteville sein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es so läuft, verbreitet es doch ein gutes Gefühl, einen Syntace LRS zu fahren.


----------



## Felix1433 (15. Dezember 2018)

Also ich hab bis jetzt nur Pech gehabt mit Liteville erst kaputte Lager und dann ein Rahmen bruch


----------



## RaceFace67 (15. Dezember 2018)

Pech ja, aber was kam dabei raus?
Lager: nach wie lange?


----------



## Felix1433 (15. Dezember 2018)

Also ca 1 Jahr, fast jedes Wochenende genutzt


----------



## StephanR1 (15. Dezember 2018)

Und beim Rahmenbruch? Selbst verschuldet (Crash) oder einfach durch? Hast du Ersatz bekommen?


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Dezember 2018)

Scheinbar nicht, Spindrift ist schon bestellt.


----------



## zuki (15. Dezember 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht, Spindrift ist schon bestellt.



Um das Geschriebene einordnen zu können, muss man in der Tat nur nach Beiträgen erstellt von "Felix1XXX" suchen. Es gibt einfach zu viele Menschen mit derber Langeweile.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Dezember 2018)

vielleicht hab ich das nicht verstanden. wenn man ein neues rad bestellt muss man auch einen neuen account aufmachen und die vergangenheit hinter sich zu lassen? so eine art wiedergeburt in die nächste kaste. ich häng leider immer noch in der lv kaste fest und erlösung ist fern. die heilige kuh die ich reite ist schon 14 mal wiedergeboren und so wie es aussieht nimmt das kein ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> vielleicht hab ich das nicht verstanden. wenn man ein neues rad bestellt muss man auch einen neuen account aufmachen und die vergangenheit hinter sich zu lassen? so eine art wiedergeburt in die nächste kaste. ich häng leider immer noch in der lv kaste fest und erlösung ist fern. die heilige kuh die ich reite ist schon 14 mal wiedergeboren und so wie es aussieht nimmt das kein ende.


Zu viel gesündigt eben......


----------



## Athabaske (15. Dezember 2018)

Sagt, wer RockyRider heißt...


----------



## Deleted 61187 (16. Dezember 2018)

Hab mit gestern ein gebrauchtes Mk11 für schmales Geld im Bikemarkt gekauft.

Nach der ersten richtigen Waldrunde kann ich schon seit Stunden nicht mehr aufhören zu grinsen - so geil fährt sich das Teil.

Geht das Grinsen irgendwann wieder weg??


----------



## röma (16. Dezember 2018)

nein


----------



## Athabaske (16. Dezember 2018)

discodoener schrieb:


> Geht das Grinsen irgendwann wieder weg??


...wenn Du auf einen triffst der nicht binnen weniger Tage ein Komplett-Replacement erhalten hat, oder einen der Nicolai fährt, oder...


----------



## talisman (16. Dezember 2018)

discodoener schrieb:


> Geht das Grinsen irgendwann wieder weg??


...nicht, solange Du jedes Jahr schön brav auf das neue MK wechselst


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Dezember 2018)

Grinsdebil ist wohl das neue grenzdebil.


----------



## Birotarier (5. Februar 2019)

.....oder vielleicht doch keins mehr zu fahren..?
Fahre seit 12 Jahren 301  (7 Jahre Mk2,  5 Jahre Mk11).  Irgendwie steht mal wieder was neues an. Wieder ein LV ?

Pro:  Eigentlich in der Summe ganz gute Langzeiterfahrung. Das Mk 11 (L, 160 mm, M+ Helmchen tuned, RS pike 130/160)  ist echt haltbar. Fahre noch die ersten Lager. Vielseitiges Rad, bergauf auch aufgrund der Gabelabsenkung super effizient und komfortabel. Bergab setzt in technischem Gelände und beim Stolpern sicher nur der Fahrer die Grenzen. Von Alpen bis Harz, langsam technisch ("BBS light") bis ab und zu Park, ein paar mal trailtrophy war alles dabei.
Bisher im Rahmen des machbaren getestete Alternativen sind durchgefallen:  TREK slash (wie das Rad vom großen Bruder, Sitzwinkel, Sattelabsenkung, knock block). Marin wolfridge (komischer riesiger Bock). SC bronson V2 (Kam in gewohntem Gelände mit der Geo irgendwie nicht klar und war froh, wieder auf meinem LV zu sitzen). Ansonsten ist Testen gar nicht mehr  so einfach. In den Läden stehen ja nur fast noch hardtails, CC Feilen und e-bikes. 

Con:  Das Mk 11 ist , wenn schnell wird und hackt, doch schwer auf Kurs zu halten (Vielleicht mangelhafte Fahrtechnik). Spätestens beim 3 Einschlag in Folge schepperts gewaltig. Ohne Downhillkarakasse am Hinterrad schlägt es auch schnell durch. Da 26er Hinterrad ist das sicher auch kein Vorteil.  Insgesamt hätte ich beim nächsten Rad gerne etwas mehr "Hinterbauperformance":  Aber vielleicht ist das Mk14 ja eine ganz andere Geschichte?  
Was ist, wenn man am Ende feststellt, dass  man jahrelang nicht das passende Rad gefahren ist und sich nur mit dem, was da ist, arrangiert hat? Vielleicht ist an dem ständigen LV bashing doch was dran?
Alternativen:  LAST coal? Rallon? Ibis mojo? Nicolai? Exoten? Bewährter mainstream -  jeffsy, strive und Co.?
Aufgrund ortopädischer Probleme kann es durch aus sein, das ich mit den derzeigen Geo-trends (langer reach, hoher stack ...) vor allem bei langen Touren Probleme bekomme (Kann  nicht lange bequem weit nach vorne-oben greifen: Schulter-aua)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei meinen Luxusproblemen helfen?


----------



## Ghoste (5. Februar 2019)

harudbod schrieb:


> Con: Das Mk 11 ist , wenn schnell wird und hackt, doch schwer auf Kurs zu halten (Vielleicht mangelhafte Fahrtechnik). Spätestens beim 3 Einschlag in Folge schepperts gewaltig. Ohne Downhillkarakasse am Hinterrad schlägt es auch schnell durch. Da 26er Hinterrad ist das sicher auch kein Vorteil. Insgesamt hätte ich beim nächsten Rad gerne etwas mehr "Hinterbauperformance"



Fahre selber das mk11/2 und kann das gar nicht nachvollziehen? Daher ein, zwei Fragen: Wie ist denn das Fahrergewicht? Da der Dämpfer schon darauf abgestimmt ist (wie du oben schreibst) ist das noch verwunderlicher... ebenso die Aussage zu Downhillkarkasse, daher gehe ich von einem eher hohen „Systemgewicht“ aus? Wenn das so ist, dann bin ich hier raus 
Da du hinten noch ein 26“ fährst, wird der Rahmen vermutlich maximal Größe M haben? Ansonsten kannst du da auch auf 27,5“ gehen - wenn du meinst das sollte helfen...

Würde wenn du nicht mehr zufrieden bist und was neues willst einfach den Truck von Nicolai kommen lassen und ausgiebig testen. Kostet dich ja nix und du hast kompetente Ansprechpartner...
War auch schon kurz davor, aber brauche derzeit einfach nicht „mehr“ als mein 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2019)

harudbod schrieb:


> .....oder vielleicht doch keins mehr zu fahren..?
> Fahre seit 12 Jahren 301  (7 Jahre Mk2,  5 Jahre Mk11).  Irgendwie steht mal wieder was neues an. Wieder ein LV ?
> 
> Pro:  Eigentlich in der Summe ganz gute Langzeiterfahrung. Das Mk 11 (L, 160 mm, M+ Helmchen tuned, RS pike 130/160)  ist echt haltbar. Fahre noch die ersten Lager. Vielseitiges Rad, bergauf auch aufgrund der Gabelabsenkung super effizient und komfortabel. Bergab setzt in technischem Gelände und beim Stolpern sicher nur der Fahrer die Grenzen. Von Alpen bis Harz, langsam technisch ("BBS light") bis ab und zu Park, ein paar mal trailtrophy war alles dabei.
> ...


Pivot hat eine recht umfangreich Testflotte in Deutschland. 
Ich würde mal schauen ob ich da was testen könnte.


----------



## Birotarier (5. Februar 2019)

Fahre L bei 180 cm und 75 kg. Tendenziell niedriges ausdauerorientiertes "Systemgewicht" . Bei Mk 11/1 geht hinten eigentlich nur 26er . Wie gesagt: alles Leiden auf sehr hohem Niveau .


----------



## Deleted 61187 (5. Februar 2019)

Hast du mal Procore im Hinterrad versucht?  Das soll ja das Durchschlagverhalten des Reifens optimieren und wäre zumindest eine günstige Lösung im Vergleich zu einem MK14 oder ähnlichen Mitstreitern.

Für das gesparte Geld kannst auch 4 Wochen Bikeurlaub auf den Kanaren machen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre mit 186cm , 85kg ein 301 MK11 XL, 27.5/27.5, Helmchen Dämpfer und Cushcore. Kann ebenfalls das von dir beschriebene nicht nachvollziehen, lediglich wenn es schnell und ruppig wird kommt das Rad an seine Grenzen, deswegen hab ich mir noch ein 601 geholt .
Im Prinzip stimmt aber was du sagst im Endeffekt gewöhnt man sich an das was man hat und stellt sich drauf ein. Es gibt soviele bikes ,unmöglich alle probe zu fahren und das "beste" zu nehmen.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Februar 2019)

Mein tip wäre ein specialized enduro. Muss nicht mal das aktuelle sein. Das lässt sich unglaublich weich abstimmen und ist durch die geo trotzdem Noch einigermassen agil.
Ist für mich das gegenteil eines 301 und evtl genau das was du möchtest.


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte immer Probleme mit Durchschlägen am HR - ausser wenn ich hinten 2,5" MM fuhr... der Hinterbau war ok.
Das LV gehört vermutlich schon zu den strafferen, mir liegt das ganz gut - ich "ballere" nicht so viel und gern. Andererseits habe ich sowohl beim mk7 als auch beim 12er immer "zu lange" sprich 180er Gabeln gefahren - das hat es ruhiger gemacht - und hinten "zieht eh drüber" - da macht die Gabel finde ich mehr aus wie der Hinterbau. Nicht zu vergessen die Einstellung und das Setup der Gabel.

"gabashe" kommt mit Sicherheit in hoher Zahl von den Leuten, die selbst noch keines gefahren sind und / oder selbst keinen Vergleich haben. Das hat doch eher mit Ego und Marken zu tun als mit echter Erfahrung. Letztlich haben die wenigsten viele Fahrwerke probiert und können wirklich urteilen. Sicher gewöhnt man sich an das, was man hat - und ist glücklich damit - der Mensch ist zum Glück so ein Gewohnheitstier 

Bei mir ist es ähnlich: das kurze Oberrohr des LV bei L - 94cm SL bei 1,83m war für mich immer der Pluspunkt: Ich habe lange Beine und einen kurzen Rücken. Bei anderen Marken müsste ich eine Größe mit langem Oberrohr fahren. Da war bei LV für mich immer der Pluspunkt. Inzwischen fahre ich mehr mein H3 als mein mk12 und freue mich, wenn ich mal gefedert fahre über das "plüschige" federn 

Am Besten gehste mal auf eine Veranstaltung wie hier in Freiburg das https://www.bikefestival-freiburg.com da kann man viel auf vielseitigen Strecken probieren. Musst halt mal schauen, was bei Dir in der Nähe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. Februar 2019)

An der Stelle meine immer gleiche Predigt:
Ein leicht aufgebautes 601 und alle Nachteile des 301 Hinterbaus, bei überschaubarem Mehrgewicht, sind raus.
Hauptsache ohne den grottigen Vivid!


----------



## terryx (6. Februar 2019)

harudbod schrieb:


> .....oder vielleicht doch keins mehr zu fahren..?
> Fahre seit 12 Jahren 301  (7 Jahre Mk2,  5 Jahre Mk11).  Irgendwie steht mal wieder was neues an. Wieder ein LV ?
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei meinen Luxusproblemen helfen?



Mein Tipp ist Alutech - die kann man m. W. auch probefahren.


----------



## Birotarier (6. Februar 2019)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen netten Antworten.
Da ist ja teilweise wirklich auch von "Nachteilen des Hinterbaus" und "eher straffem Charakter" die Rede, so dass mein Eindruck vielleicht nicht ganz falsch ist.  Verstanden habe ich das noch nie. Auch wenn die Anlenkung  einzigartig ist, handelt es sich doch immer noch um einen 4-Gelenker mit vernünftigen reibungsarmen Lagern. Die langen Hebel von Sitzstrebe und Dämpferanlenkung sollten ja eigentlich den Einfluss von Haftreibung beim Ansprechen und durch mehr seitliche Verwindung den Kurvengrip günstig beeinflussen. Zu wenig Progression in der Kinematik und damit schlechte Federwegnutzung?  Soweit meine  Laienhaften Vorstellungen.  
Ein 601 wird's wohl eher nicht werden.  160 mm Qualitätsfederweg sollten auch in Zukunft reichen.
Naja, mein lokaler Dealer würde mir nach dem bei mir durchgefallenen slash sicher gerne ein remedy verkaufen. Wenn da nur nicht dieser blöde knock block wäre. Außerdem habe ich mich an die 185 mm Sattelabsenkung (revive) gewöhnt und möchte mich nicht mit viel weniger begnügen. Dann hat ein Kumpel vor Ort noch ein 2-3 Jahre altes transition patrol rumstehen. Wäre vielleicht auch eine Probefahrt wert. Es ist ein ewiger Kampf.....


----------



## mokka_ (6. Februar 2019)

MK15 wird bestimmt ne Sänfte ;-).


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Februar 2019)

Trek remedy wollte ich grad vorschlagen.
Santa Cruz Bronson wäre vielleicht noch was, plus gerades Sitzrohr und Rocky Mountain Slayer.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2019)

Wir gut, dass mein Liteville keine Hinderbaukinematik hat...


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Februar 2019)

harudbod schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen netten Antworten.
> Dann hat ein Kumpel vor Ort noch ein 2-3 Jahre altes transition patrol rumstehen. Wäre vielleicht auch eine Probefahrt wert. Es ist ein ewiger Kampf.....



haben die Patrols nicht ein besonders kurzes Sattelrohr - und dazu verhältnismäßig langes Oberrohr?


----------



## Birotarier (8. Februar 2019)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> haben die Patrols nicht ein besonders kurzes Sattelrohr - und dazu verhältnismäßig langes Oberrohr?


Müsste man man nachschauen. Bei steilem Sitzwinkel und "modern" langem reach dürfte das Oberrohr lang aber nicht übermässig lang sein. Ist ja auch wurscht. Das Ding soll nach Aussagen des Besitzers gut klettern und ist runter eine Macht.   Nur passen muss es auch.
Der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis ist in der Praxis meist größer als in der Theorie.


----------



## schuberth1 (10. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte ja auch schon fast ein neues 301 kaufen, da Rat mir doch mein Händler, der eigentlich alles besorgen kann, zu einem Niner.
Ist das eine ernste Alternative zu einem 301? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass beim 301 nur die XXL Variante mit 29 passen würde. 
Bin ich auch schon gefahren, fährt sich aber wie ein Bus. Ok, ich komme von einem quirligen Stumpjumper Hardtail. 
Niner sagt mir bis jetzt noch nicht viel.


----------



## zuki (11. Februar 2019)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch schon fast ein neues 301 kaufen, da Rat mir doch mein Händler, der eigentlich alles besorgen kann, zu einem Niner.
> Ist das eine ernste Alternative zu einem 301? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass beim 301 nur die XXL Variante mit 29 passen würde.
> Bin ich auch schon gefahren, fährt sich aber wie ein Bus. Ok, ich komme von einem quirligen Stumpjumper Hardtail.
> Niner sagt mir bis jetzt noch nicht viel.



Moin, ich fahre das 301er als 29er/ XXL. Es ist natürlich nicht so agil wie ein kleinerer Rahmen, aber doch immer noch recht wendig. Denke über die Fahreigenschaften ein Niner Bikes wirst Du hier im Liteville Forum wenig Resonanz bekommen. Welches Modell überhaupt?

P.S.: Vielleicht hat der Händler noch ein Niner in der Garage als Ladenhüter stehen? Klingt auf jeden Fall recht unseriös ohne Probefahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (11. Februar 2019)

Niner ist in USA weit verbreitet. In D ein absoluter Exot.
Habe ich noch nie live gesehen.


----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2019)

Kenne nur das Niner RIP9, auch nur in M.
Aber das Teil ist echt spitze. Finde es richtig gut, sowohl von der Hinterbauperformance als auch Geometrie.


----------



## schuberth1 (12. Februar 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich wollte auch ein Liteville kaufen, warte noch auf das MK 15, das Niner wurde mir nur als Alternative genannt und soll eben auch bergauf sehr gut gehen. Was für mich wichtig ist. Auch ich habe noch keines gesehen, kann es aber bei dem Händler probefahren.

Wenn dann wird es sowieso nur ein Neuaufbau.

Hier wurde das neue RIP auch getestet. Keine Ahnung, ob die Seite seriös ist.
Lest selbst.
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/new-post-about-new-bikes.html

Nichtsdestotrotz warte ich das neue Liteville ab.


----------



## Ghoste (12. Februar 2019)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich wollte auch ein Liteville kaufen, warte noch auf das MK 15, das Niner wurde mir nur als Alternative genannt und soll eben auch bergauf sehr gut gehen. Was für mich wichtig ist. Auch ich habe noch keines gesehen, kann es aber bei dem Händler probefahren.
> 
> Wenn dann wird es sowieso nur ein Neuaufbau.
> 
> ...



Die Niner gibt es auch immer wieder sehr günstigh bei RCZ. Vor ein paar Tagen das RIP 2018er Modell für kanpp über 1300€


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Februar 2019)

Das Niner finde ich als Liteville Fan gerade wegen der geraden Rohre (haha) und klassischen Optik doch sehr unschön mit dieser Bananenrohroptik. Da kann es so gut sein wie es will.


----------



## schuberth1 (12. Februar 2019)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Die Optik, bzw. Die Rahmenrohre sind schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das neue geht ja, aber das alte RIP war wirklich übel. Wobei hier vllt. auch gilt, "form follows function".
Vllt. Können sie genau deswegen so handliche Bikes mit 29" auf den Markt bringen.

Hilft alles nichts, man muss das Rad fahren. Entweder man ist geflasht, oder eben nicht. Einen Kompromiss würde ich deshalb nicht eingehen.
Daher warte ich auch auf das MK15 von Litville, dann das MK14 mit 29" hat mich nicht so begeistert.

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder in den USA, ich muss schauen, ob ich an der Ostküste einen Dealer finde. 
Ein Kollege von mir, der mit MTB überhaupt nichts am Hut hat, kennt diese Marke sehr wohl. Niner ist in den USA wohl doch sehr bekannt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Februar 2019)

Wenn du in den USA bist, schau mal ob du ein Spezi enduro 29 oder ein Evil probefahren kannst, optisch weniger anspruchsvoll, fahren sich aber sehr agil und spritzig.


----------



## sinux (25. März 2019)

..und mal wieder der Service von Liteville...
Ich habe für meinen Sohn einen gebrauchten 301 MK8 / Raw Rahmen erstanden. Decals und Kettenstrebenschutz waren nicht mehr da bzw. nicht mehr hübsch anzusehen. 
Kurze Mail an Liteville und gegen einen "Minibetrag" war am nächsten Tag der UPS Bote bei mir zuhause und brachte schöne neue Teile. 
So mag ich das !!!


----------



## puitl (25. April 2019)

Grüß euch! Frage mal hier anstatt gleich ein neues Thema zu eröffnen:
Suche derzeit ein Bike (140mm reichen mir völlig) das gut klettert/bergauf geht und sensibel bei kleinen & schnellen Wurzeln/Stößen ist.
Iwie fällt mein Blick da immer mehr aufs 301.
Habe grob mitbekommen dass das Helmchen Tuning spitze sein soll...komme ich damit meinem Wunsch nahe?

Oder ist das 301 als Kletterziege eher abzuraten da doch eher noch zu viel Enduro?

Hätte vor ein gebrauchtes ~MK11 zu kaufen, glaub das ist die Reihe wo hinten schon 27,5 Zoll reinpasst und noch das normale 142x12 Achsmaß hat oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (25. April 2019)

das ist so vage und wurd sooo viel diskutiert - und es gibt tausend threads wo das besser passt:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteviller-blabla.341077/page-260
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lord-helmchen-tuned.871414/page-4
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-301-mk11-aufbau-mit-shimano-xt-m8000-2x11.769898/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-301-mk10.552269/
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-301-mk11.592841/

Aber hey, warum nicht einfach den ersten Thread oben nehmen und reinpinnen, dann findet eh bald keiner mehr was... und alle machen das so.


----------



## puitl (25. April 2019)

Entschuldige und danke für die Links...


----------



## Blue Rabbit (11. Juli 2019)

harudbod schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen netten Antworten.
> ...
> Ein 601 wird's wohl eher nicht werden.  160 mm Qualitätsfederweg sollten auch in Zukunft reichen.
> ....



Fahr mal eines Probe (MK4). Der Federweg ist nebensächlich - kann man auch auf 170 reduzieren. Die Geo macht den Unterschied und da lässt sich auch der Lenkwinkel einstellen. Theoretisch kannst du vorne ein 29er mit 160er Gabel bei gleichbleibendem Lenkwinkel einbauen. Die 8Pins ist einfach nur geil - ich hatte noch nie zuvor ein Bike was so nah an einer Eierlegendenwollmilchsau dran war. Der steile Sitzwinkel, super für lange Anstiege, Tourentauglich ... und wenn es runter geht einfach nur geil. Wir haben auch ein 2018er Capra - blind kann man bergab eigentlich keinen Unterschied ausmachen. Das Capra ist vielleicht eine Spur agiler / poppiger.


----------



## Harry. (19. August 2019)

Gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren:
Weil es für mein 8,5 Jahre altes 301 Mk8 noch Ersatzteile gibt! Und diese sind am nächsten Tag im Versand zu vernünftigem Preis oder gar für lau.
Nenn mir einen anderen Hersteller welcher dies nach 8 Jahren für ein Fahrrad bieten kann!


----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2019)

Harry. schrieb:


> Gute Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren:
> Weil es für mein 8,5 Jahre altes 301 Mk8 noch Ersatzteile gibt! Und diese sind am nächsten Tag im Versand zu vernünftigem Preis oder gar für lau.
> Nenn mir einen anderen Hersteller welcher dies nach 8 Jahren für ein Fahrrad bieten kann!



Nicolai - 10 Jahre Garantie auf Teileversorgung


----------



## Stuntfrosch (20. August 2019)

Niemand hier zweifelt wohl ernsthaft am Service und der Qualität von Nicolai, aber ich glaube, dass es an dieser Stelle um LV geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (20. August 2019)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Niemand hier zweifelt wohl ernsthaft am Service und der Qualität von Nicolai, aber ich glaube, dass es an dieser Stelle um LV geht.



Die Frage war ja auch nur ob es einen anderen Hersteller gibt.

Das ist die Antwort! Ich finde aber auch, dass man sowohl mit einem Liteville, als einem Nicolai was Qualität, Werterhalt etc. nicht viel falsch macht!


----------



## Stuntfrosch (20. August 2019)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Die Frage war ja auch nur ob es einen anderen Hersteller gibt.
> 
> Das ist die Antwort! Ich finde aber auch, dass man sowohl mit einem Liteville, als einem Nicolai was Qualität, Werterhalt etc. nicht viel falsch macht!


Hast Recht, hatte die Frage wirklich nicht gesehen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. August 2019)

War es nicht unlängst mal ein Thema, dass LV für ein recht junges Bike schon keine Ersatzteile mehr hatte?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> War es nicht unlängst mal ein Thema, dass LV für ein recht junges Bike schon keine Ersatzteile mehr hatte?


Crashreplacement bringt der Kasse viel mehr...
Ist aber bei fast allen Herstellern mittlereweile so.


----------



## RobG301 (23. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> War es nicht unlängst mal ein Thema, dass LV für ein recht junges Bike schon keine Ersatzteile mehr hatte?



Was? Ich find es ja schon krass das bei manchen Versendern ein einfaches Schaltauge 6-8 Wochen Lieferzeit hat...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. August 2019)

Hier der Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/keine-ersatzteile-bei-2-jahren-alten-601-mk3.879366/#post-15524053


----------



## der alte ron (3. Oktober 2019)

Wollte ein 4One testen .
Anfrage bei  Syntace ergab das alle Testbikes im Allgäu sind und ich bekam eine Händler Anschrift in meiner Nähe .
Anfrage beim Händler : ein Testbike wird nur aufgebaut wenn Nachfrage da ist - Zeitpunkt also unklar .
Wieder eine Mail zu Syntace und die Lage geschildert .
Am nächsten Tag kam an Anruf  , nächste Woche könnte man ein Bike in meiner Größe von einer Messe mit ins Chiemgau nehmen . Also eine Termin vereinbart .
Dort angekommen stand das Bike nicht nur schon da , sondern ein freundlicher Mensch bot mir sofort an mir ein paar schöne Strecken zu zeigen .
Nach ein paar schönen Trails zeigte er mir noch in welche Richtung ich noch fahren könnte und ließ mich in Ruhe allein weitertsten so lange ich möchte .
Während der Kommunikation und vor Ort war man auf eine entspannte Weise immer bemüht mir zu helfen .
Klasse .


----------



## zuki (3. Oktober 2019)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Nicolai - 10 Jahre Garantie auf Teileversorgung



Eigentlich sogar mehr als 10 Jahre.
Und sozialverträgliche Arbeitsplätze, weil 'Made in Germany' unter guten Arbeitsbedingungen.

Ich fahre aber beides gerne.


----------



## juergets (3. Oktober 2019)

ich mache das genau so, nämlich Ion 16 und liteville h-3


----------



## dasArt (18. September 2020)

Letztes Jahr um die Zeit, sollte ein neues Bike her, ich wollte wieder zurück zum gutem BioBike. 
Ich hatte mehrere Bikes in der engeren Auswahl. Nicolai fand ich wegen der Möglichkeit des Pinion Getriebes spannend und auch wegen den tollen optischen Spielereien. Aber Liteville war für mich doch etwas spannender und auch exklusiver, dass 601 stand auf meiner Liste ganz oben- Allerdings fehlte dem 601 etwas entscheidendes, eine Größe XXL. Somit musste / durfte ich auf das 301 ausweichen. Ich fand genau Einen Händler, der noch Ein 301 MK 15 in XXL und schwarz hatte. Obwohl ich mein Bike mit 29/27,5 Bereifung aufbauen wollte, konnte ich es nur in 29/29 bestellen. Auch war ein Testfahren nicht möglich und ich musste / durfte es quasi blind nach Tabellenvergleichen kaufen. Dieser Zustand fühlte sich falsch an und ich musste sehr mit mir ringen, dass Bike trotzdem zu kaufen.
Als der Bausatz dann jedoch kam, war die Freude riesig, aber der Weg zum fertigem Bike noch weit :-( ... als erstes habe ich die Sattelstütze geschrottet. Über den Versandhändler und EightPins, habe ich günstig Ersatz bekommen (2 Wochen). Der anschließende Einbau über einen lokalen LV Händler war auch nicht einfach, dieser war wenig begeistert, dass ich das Bike nicht dort gekauft hatte ... Der Termin ließ mehrere Wochen auf sich warten, auch die Einbauleistungen waren bescheiden, der Messingknopf flog nach 50m ab und die ZugVerlegung vor dem Lenker war übel. Nachdem ich diese Startschwierigkeiten hinter mir hatte, wollte ich mich an das 301 gewöhnen, doch die 29er Bereifung war für mich eher suboptimal. Nach einem Crash, nutzte ich die Zwangspause für ein paar Optimierungen, das 29er Hinterrad (Carbon) musste einem 27,5er Alurad weichen. 
Die Maxxis flogen in hohem Bogen in die Werkstatt und die geliebten MagicMarry durften endlich ran. Als ich dann wieder auf dem Bike saß, war meine "Susi" eine ganz Andere. Mir ist schon klar, dass diese Aussage einen rein subjektiven Charakter hat, aber auf einmal hat sich das Bike wie mein Bike angefühlt! Mittlerweile bin ich von meinem 301 schwer überzeugt, dieses Bike gebe ich nicht mehr her! Ja, ich bin vielleicht (ganz sicher sogar) nicht der beste Fahrer und mit meinem Sohn halte ich auch nicht mehr mit, aber eines der besten Bikes unterm Arsch zu haben, fühlt sich einfach Super an. Ich hatte schon einige Bikes und bin auch für die Bikes meiner Familienmitglieder zuständig (was reparieren und warten angeht), ich hatte jedoch noch nie ein so ausgewogenes Bike mit einer so hohen Datailliebe, wie mein Liteville 301. 
Ich könnte noch viele Zeilen weiter schwärmen (auch wenn ich nicht dafür bezahlt werde) und den Einen Grund, warum Liteville, kann ich trotzdem nicht nennen. Es ist eher das Gesamtpaket das stimmt, die Bikes sehen verdammt geil aus, meines fühlt sich noch geiler an als es aussieht. Der Service und das Entgegenkommen von Liteville ist Super, für jedes meiner Problemchen hatte man ein offenes Ohr. Oft sogar sehr kulante Lösungen parat, nie hatte ich das Gefühl, für die Firma nur Einer von vielen zu sein (was natürlich so ist). Wer das ultimative Gesamtpaket haben möchte, ist bei Liteville bestens aufgehoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (21. September 2020)

Hast du so einen Unterschied vom hinteren LRS 29 auf 27,5 gemerkt?? Wenn ja wo und wie??


----------



## dasArt (21. September 2020)

Mit 29/29 hat sich das Bike schon fast gut angefühlt, aber nicht ganz. Es viel mir mir schwer, mich mit dem Sprunggefühl anzufreunden, irgendwas passte nicht. Mein Bauchgefühl sagte mir, es liegt am Hinterrad. Ja, Bauchgefühl ist ein ziemlich schwammiger und unwissenschaftlicher Begriff, dennoch war es mir das Geld für ein neues Hinterrad wert. Als ich dann auf dem 27.5 Hinterrad saß, hat sich das 301 zum ersten Mal wirklich wie mein "Bike" angefühlt, da war ein Wohlfühlfaktor da der vorher fehlte. Sprünge fühlen sich besser an, von hinten kickt es weniger und das Bike tänzelt irgendwie besser unter mir. All das kann ich schwer in Zahlen, Daten, Fakten vermitteln, es ist rein subjektiv.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (21. September 2020)

dasArt schrieb:


> Mit 29/29 hat sich das Bike schon fast gut angefühlt, aber nicht ganz. Es viel mir mir schwer, mich mit dem Sprunggefühl anzufreunden, irgendwas passte nicht. Mein Bauchgefühl sagte mir, es liegt am Hinterrad. Ja, Bauchgefühl ist ein ziemlich schwammiger und unwissenschaftlicher Begriff, dennoch war es mir das Geld für ein neues Hinterrad wert. Als ich dann auf dem 27.5 Hinterrad saß, hat sich das 301 zum ersten Mal wirklich wie mein "Bike" angefühlt, da war ein Wohlfühlfaktor da der vorher fehlte. Sprünge fühlen sich besser an, von hinten kickt es weniger und das Bike tänzelt irgendwie besser unter mir. All das kann ich schwer in Zahlen, Daten, Fakten vermitteln, es ist rein subjektiv.


Hat mit 27,5 wahrscheinlich eine bessere Raderhebungskurve. Echte 29" er sind kinematische aufwändiger, daher der Trend zum high pivot.


----------



## talisman (21. September 2020)

Laut Liteville ist das MK15 XXL ja ausschließlich für 29˝ vorgesehen. Wird da das Tretlager mit 27,5“ HR nicht zu tief? Hat das XXL überhaupt Duolink?


----------



## mokka_ (21. September 2020)

MK15 ist für beides vorgesehen. Aber es wurde als 29" komplett konstruiert. Bin 29"/27,5" noch nie gefahren. Kann es also nicht einschätzen. Hatte nur ein MK14 in 27,5" und finde das MK15 in 29" deutlich potenter.


----------



## dasArt (21. September 2020)

talisman schrieb:


> Laut Liteville ist das MK15 XXL ja ausschließlich für 29˝ vorgesehen. Wird da das Tretlager mit 27,5“ HR nicht zu tief? Hat das XXL überhaupt Duolink?


Weil es ausschließlich für 29/29 vorgesehen ist, konnte ich es nicht als Mullet konfigurieren, habe das HR in 27,5 dann nachgekauft. Ja, das XXL hat auch Duolink, in der richtigen Position, hebt sich das Tretlager wieder. Nochmal Ja, es ist dennoch etwas runter gekommen. Vorteil, mein Schwerpunkt ist tiefer, Nachteil, weniger Bodenfreiheit und ein noch flacherer Lenkwinkel. Aber Alles in Allem, so wie es sich gut anfühlt ...


----------



## talisman (21. September 2020)

@dasArt: Welche Größe/Beinlänge hast Du?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (21. September 2020)

Eigentlich entstammt die eh sehr spezielle 301 Kinematik noch dem 26" er. Ein Vergleich mit high Pivot 29 ern wäre interessant.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. September 2020)

Nicht zu vergessen, das war mal ein XC-Marathon bike. Konnte dann über die Jahre zu einem richtig guten Trailbike gemacht werden. 
Warum sie jetzt auf biegen und brechen daraus ein Enduro machen wollen verstehe ich nicht. 
In jedem Test fährt es ja den richtigen Enduros bergab hinterher, wer hätte das gedacht!? 
Ohne das Design zu verändern wird daraus nie ein richtiges Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAT (21. September 2020)

aber eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau schon....das war es schon immer, und passt vermutlich nach wie vor für 70% aller Mountainbiker...die restlichen 30% brauchen mehr oder weniger Federweg.


----------



## dasArt (21. September 2020)

Ich komme vom Spezi Enduro, aber das war mir mit 2m Körpergröße trotz XL zu klein. XXL war somit schon das was ich wollte. Aber Endurofeeling ist mir auch wichtig, somit führte alles zum 301! Ich bereue nichts ... Spaß beiseite, ich wollte ein bike, mit dem ich egal wo, gut aufgehoben bin. Auch wenn ich nur hoch fahre, wenn ich dafür runter fahren darf.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. September 2020)

Ich sag ja nicht daß es schlecht ist, ein Superallrounder, aber eben ein Trailbike.
Warum LV es zum Enduro machen will verstehe ich nicht. 
Anbieten als das was es ist, ein Trailbike, ein exzellentes Trailbike.


----------



## Ghoste (22. September 2020)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht daß es schlecht ist, ein Superallrounder, aber eben ein Trailbike.
> Warum LV es zum Enduro machen will verstehe ich nicht.
> Anbieten als das was es ist, ein Trailbike, ein exzellentes Trailbike.



Ist das so?
Als ich mein mk11/2 aufgebaut habe gab es „Enduro“ so noch nicht. Über die Jahre optimiert hatte ich ein Enduro mit 160mm und knapp 12,5kg. Die neueren Enduros waren durchschnittlich 2kg schwerer - das verstehe ich nicht 
Mein neues 601 welches sich wahrscheinlich wirklich Enuro schimpfen darf mit 180mm hat knapp unter 14kg... Was die anderen Bike Hersteller machen - das verstehe ich nicht!
15kg aufwärts z.T..
Aber ich gebe dir Recht @dogdaysunrise werde mein 301 evtl auch auf 140 am Hinterbau rückbauen, aber die Pike 160 von MST ist mit das Beste was ich gefahren bin... Da ist die Lyrik Ultimate am 601 sogar zickig dagegen...
P.s.: Egtl ist das 601 gar nicht nötig gewesen, aber es kann doch noch etwas mehr bergab. Mit dem „uralt“ mk11/2 301 ging aber mehr als so mancher hier im Forum fährt!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. September 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> Als ich mein mk11/2 aufgebaut habe gab es „Enduro“ so noch nicht. Über die Jahre optimiert hatte ich ein Enduro mit 160mm und knapp 12,5kg. Die neueren Enduros waren durchschnittlich 2kg schwerer - das verstehe ich nicht
> Mein neues 601 welches sich wahrscheinlich wirklich Enuro schimpfen darf mit 180mm hat knapp unter 14kg... Was die anderen Bike Hersteller machen - das verstehe ich nicht!
> 15kg aufwärts z.T..
> ...


Ich glaube ich muss dazu wesentlich mehr erlaeutern. Enduro Versionen gab es ja schon seit dem MK3. Ich finde auch nichts schlimmes dran das 301 als Enduro mit 160mm anzubieten. Ich finde es nur mmn komisch das 301 zu Tests zu schicken in denen es gegen moderne Enduros wie ein Slayer, Speci, YT etc antreten muss und man sich dann wundert wenn es bergab nicht hinterher kommt.
Mit dem 301 geht einiges, hab selber ein MK11 und liebe es immer noch, aufgrund fehlender finanzieller Mittel in Zeiten bin ich damit auch schon in einige Bikeparks und es ist erstaunlich was geht. Das groesste was ich mit dem Bock gemacht habe war ein 10 foot drop, also knapp 3 meter. Geht. Wuerde ich definitv heute mein 601 dafuer vorziehen, aber das 301 hat es geschafft ohne auseinander zu fallen.
Bergab merkte ich dann schon dass ich meinen Kumpels auf Ihren Speci enduros nicht ganz mithalten kann, ganz einfach von der performance her und der Reifengroesse und ich bin halt kein Oehler.
Mit dem 301 geht enorm viel und ich finde es immer noch als eines der besten trailbikes.
Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach was neuem, nicht weil es noetig ist sondern einfach weil ich finde ich brauche nach 6 Jahren mal was neues. Ist aehnlich einem Smartphone, ein iphone 8 tut es voellig aber irgendwie hat man dann doch Bock auf ein neues. Mittlerweile habe ich fast schon zuviel Geld in Leihbikes gesteckt und vor allem 29er, darunter auch das Speci enduro und kein Bike hat mich bisher vom Hocker gehauen, das ich dachte, oh mein Gott, dass muss ich unbedingt haben. Ganz im Gegenteil, sobald ich wieder auf meinem ollen, alten 301 MK11 Sitze, freue ich mich wie agil es ist und wie sehr es mich wieder zum Grinsen bringt in all den Jahren. 
Ich fahre es uebrigens auch 160/140 und finde fuer mich ist das der sweet spot. Gut fuer trail rides, laengere touren aber auch knaller Abfahrten. Rein theroretisch braucht man wirklich nicht mehr. Mein 601 nehme ich mittlerweile tatsaechlich nur noch fuer den Bikepark.
Ich warte mal was LV mit einem MK16 bringt, im Prinzip waere es mir sogar Recht nur noch 1 bike zu haben.
Ist doch immer wieder etwas kostspielig 2 Schaltgruppen, 4 Reifen, 2 Gabeln, 2 Daempfer zu warten.
Insofern wuerde ich als Liteville das 301 als Trailbike ehren und halten und aus dem 601 oder eben einem anderen Modell ein modernes Enduro machen, welches mit Slayer und co. mithalten kann. 
So hoffe, das schafft etwas Klarheit in meiner obigen, kurzen Post.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (22. September 2020)

Das 601 ist mein Bike für alles. Mir ist es nicht wichtig oben erster zu sein. Es muss Spass machen und robust sein. Ein 29 er kommt nur in Frage wenn es bergab von Vorteil ist, ohne höhere Anforderungen an die Fahrtechnik zu stellen, weil ich dafür langsam zu alt werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasArt (22. September 2020)

Das 601 in XXL, hätte ich sofort gekauft. Das 301 war die verfügbare Alternative und hat mich ziemlich schnell überzeugt. Ob das 301 nun als Enduro durchgeht, oder nicht, es ist (m)eine Spaßmaschine. Ich muss nicht schneller sein als andere, oder gar Erster. Ich will Spaß haben und heil unten ankommen, dafür muss ich mich auf mein Gerät verlassen können ...


----------



## Brunox (2. April 2021)

Enduro oder Trail? 130 mm oder 160 mm Federweg am Heck? Der einzige konstruktive Unterschied ist ein marginal verschobener Anlenkpunkt am RockerArm, ansonsten sind beide Rahmen baugleich; beide Hinterbauten funktionieren effizient. Aus meiner Sicht ist die Unterscheidung in zwei Kategorien künstlich herbeigeführt, rein aus Marketinggründen. Macht ja Sinn: In den Testberichten der Heftchen können somit mal Trailbikes und mal Enduros getestet und vermarktet werden. Ich bin wirklich niemand, der die Trails mit Protektoren bewehrt hinunterballert. Aber warum sollte ich Federweg verschenken? Da greife ich zum 160 mm "Enduro", hab jede Menge Reserven und find's richtig gut.


----------



## Ghoste (2. April 2021)

Brunox schrieb:


> Enduro oder Trail? 130 mm oder 160 mm Federweg am Heck? Der einzige konstruktive Unterschied ist ein marginal verschobener Anlenkpunkt am RockerArm, ansonsten sind beide Rahmen baugleich; beide Hinterbauten funktionieren effizient. Aus meiner Sicht ist die Unterscheidung in zwei Kategorien künstlich herbeigeführt, rein aus Marketinggründen. Macht ja Sinn: In den Testberichten der Heftchen können somit mal Trailbikes und mal Enduros getestet und vermarktet werden. Ich bin wirklich niemand, der die Trails mit Protektoren bewehrt hinunterballert. Aber warum sollte ich Federweg verschenken? Da greife ich zum 160 mm "Enduro", hab jede Menge Reserven und find's richtig gut.



So dachte ich auch ein genaze Weile (Jahre).
Mein 301 (mk11/2) war konsequent als „Enduro“ aufgebaut. Passende Bereifeung und 160/160.
Seit dem ich das 601 mk4 habe, benötige ich das „301-Enduro“ nicht mehr.
Bin jetzt auf 160/140mm und habe eine leichtere Trailbereifung aufgezogen.
Du glaubst nicht was das für ein Unterschied macht! Hätte ich selber nie gedacht.
Kein total anderes Bike, aber viel verspielter und leichtfüßiger. Die heimischen Trails machen mir damit gerade so viel Spaß, dass das 601 nur noch im Keller steht :-D


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Januar 2022)

also ich war heute froh um eine Sollbruchstelle - und darum, Ersatz dabei zu haben:
















So ging es dann zumindest erstmal heim. Sauber schalten tut es nicht mehr. Ich hoffe nur das Schaltauge... Nur die Schraube scheint grad eher schwieriger zu finden zu sein (26 mm) - erst in KW18...


----------



## Blue Rabbit (18. Januar 2022)

... und ich habe auch immer 3 Ersatzspeichen unters Oberrohr geklebt. Passt perfekt in die konkave Wölbung.


----------



## .Pit (22. Januar 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> also ich war heute froh um eine Sollbruchstelle - und darum, Ersatz dabei zu haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bike Doctor in Luxemburg hat welche auf Lager habe selber erst welche bestellt


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. Januar 2022)

Danke, hatte ich gesehen, aber 15,- Versandkosten, uff. Habe jetzt erstmal die aus dem Fully raus.


----------



## adsiebenaz (23. Januar 2022)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> ... und ich habe auch immer 3 Ersatzspeichen unters Oberrohr geklebt. Passt perfekt in die konkave Wölbung.



ist das einer dieser guten gründe leichtdorf zu fahren?


----------



## sparkfan (10. Mai 2022)

Ich staune immer wieder, wie leicht ein (altes) LV 301 im Vergleich zu aktuellen Carbon Bikes ist.
Ich hatte die Gelegenheit mein (altes) 301 MK11 XXL 29er mit einem aktuellen Stumpi Evo (S4, Custom Aufbau, viel Carbon) und Jeffsy Core 4 (XL, wenig Carbon, ab der Stange) gewichtstechnisch zu vergleichen.
Die Ausstattungen sind funktional vergleichbar

Dropper zw 150 und 213mm
Antrieb 1x11 bzw. 1x12, Shimano XTR, SRAM X01
Bremsen XT 4-Kolben oder G2 RSC
Flaschenhalter
LRS am LV und Stumpi EVO fast gleich vs XM 1700 am Jeffsy
etwas leichtere Reifen am LV (Delta 300g???)
Custom Carbon Unterrohrschutz am Stumpi EVO ca 180-200g
Bashguard oder -Ring an allen
Pedale und Sattel jeweils ca. 130g auseinander (Stumpi hat die schwersten Pedale, Jeffsy den schwersten Sattel)

Es gibt zwar genung Unterschiede, die die Gewichtsunterschiede relativieren, die Reihenfolge bleibt trotzdem.
LV 301 ca. 13.5 - 13.6kg
Stumpi EVO ca. 14.5 - 14.6kg
Jeffsy ca. 15.1kg


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2022)

das stimmt wohl. Ich hatte mein Mk8 auf 12,7 kg (150/140 mm, scaled, 2x9)
jetzt das Mk15 auf 13,4 (29"): mir zu schwer, aber immer noch leicht. Wenn meine Kumpels ihre Räder hochheben und dann meins kommt der Helium-Effekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bösewicht (12. Juni 2022)

Ich füge mal einen weiteren Grund für Liteville als Marke an...auch wenn er im Kern bedeutet, daß die Zuverlässige Konstruktion und Recht klassische Optik Betriebswirtschaftlich darin mündet, daß wer es wie ich will, das Bike immer wieder neu erfinden kann.
Ich habe über die Jahre alle möglichen Umbauten gemacht und das 301 Mk11 sowie das alte 101 Hardtail immer wieder ganz "neu" und aktuell erlebt, nie wirklich ein neues Modell aus dem alljährlichen Neuesten vom Neuen vermisst. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich genieße die treue alte Bauweise und denke mir: Da könnte man ja immer noch was anderes draus machen.






301 Mk11 als 26er Allmountain 150/140mm gekauft, 3fach Umwerfer noch!
lange Spaß dran gehabt, dann 
301 Mk11 auf Scaled Sizing 650b/26 und 160/140mm umgebaut, noch mehr Spaß!

301 Mk11 auf 2fach umgebaut und Schaltung auf XTR...cool

301 MK11 auf 160/160mm... hat nicht gut geklappt, viel so träge..

301 Mk11 hinten auf 650b, somit kein Mullet mehr...irgendwie doch besser.

Neuer Dämpfer muss her: Lord Helmchen Tuned Debon Air und wieder Rockerarm 140mm...jetzt gehts ab!

301 Mk11 mit Variospin flacher gemacht...echt super geworden!

Mal CX Reifen drauf....ganz anderes Bike, aber mit Endurobereifung einfach artgerechter.

301 Mk11 auf XX1 Eagle 12 Fach und Variostütze... hey jetzt wusste ich warum es alle haben!

Das waren also Quasi 10 Jahre.


und nun zum 101 Mk1 (2011):
also eigentlich 26er Hardtail und für Gabeln bis 150mm gedacht, sozusagen ein Trailbike.. ab Rahmengröße XL hinten für 650b und Maximal 2,25 Reifenbreite tauglich..

Für Tapered brauchte es natürlich eine andere Lagerschale, aber das machte den Lenkwinkel schön flacher..

den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft, das Liteville Jubiläum Marathon-Set gekauft, damals für 2700 Euro dabei: 
1. Rock Shox RS-1 29er Upsidedown Gabel mit 120
2. Scaled Sizing LRS von Liteville, schnelle Bereifung
3. die damals neue SRAM XX1 11fach Gruppe  
4. unspektakuläre XT Scheibenbremse, so wenig klangvoll, so langlebig und zuverlässig, leider einfach unschlagbar bei Preis/Leistung 

Also ein "DownCountry" - Racehardtail
mir war es ein treuer Spaßgefährt...unverändert für viele Jahre gefahren, null Probleme!





Jahre damit einfach viel Spaß gehabt..

jetzt 2022 hörte ich das es endlich die Lefty Ocho Carbon 120 verfügbar wird...
da ich nie Cannondale aber schon immer den Lefty Look liebte wusste ich: das mach ich.

Warum nicht auch eine passende Piccola mal drauf?
Warum nicht einen anderen Nabenhersteller... Tune mit Cannonball 2.0 
Neue Lagerschale leider nötig aber sonst macht der Rahmen auch das problemlos mit.
Felge jetzt hinten Newmen A30, passt immer noch!

Eagle 12 fach folgt noch, aber so sieht es jetzt aus. 
Ich finds geiler als je, ich würde gar keinen neuen Rahmen dafür finden glaube ich. Und Mullet is für mich perfekt, komm damit im Trail hinten einfach leichter "drüber"(...ich bin ja auch schon alt).





Ich liebe es einfach was Liteville mir bietet.

Werde vielleicht nach dem Service für die RS-1 (war pberhaupt noch nie beim Service, geht immernoch gut)
am 301 verbauen... also aus dem 301 ein 101 Racefully machen...warum nicht?


----------



## the donkey (12. Juni 2022)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## bösewicht (12. Juni 2022)

Mach mal den Versuch mit Variospin, der Lenkwinkel is eigentlich das einzige was moderne Geometrien unterscheidet. Wie geht die Öhlins?


----------



## bösewicht (12. Juni 2022)

Schade nur das bei MK11 noch nicht die Duolink-Option existierte. Wer hätte es damals ahnen können was da plötzlich für ein Laufradgrößenhype losging?! 
Bei mir passt nur 2.30 in 640b rein, Spielraum 1,5mm am Joke. Naja.


----------



## maddn11 (13. Juni 2022)

bösewicht schrieb:


> Schade nur das bei MK11 noch nicht die Duolink-Option existierte. Wer hätte es damals ahnen können was da plötzlich für ein Laufradgrößenhype losging?!
> Bei mir passt nur 2.30 in 640b rein, Spielraum 1,5mm am Joke. Naja.


Duolink gab es schon beim MK11.2.
Jaja, die Zwischenevolutionen


----------



## bösewicht (13. Juni 2022)

Jaja...mein Händler hätte es mir sicher nicht verraten, nur wenn ich dazu explizit nachgefragt hätte. So is das mit dem Verkauf... Gäbe es die Möglichkeit würde ich wohl sogar einen nachträglichen Hinterbauwechsel ins Auge gefasst haben aber so wie ich LV verstanden habe, gibt es solche Ersatzteile nicht im Lager. 

Egal. Sicher wird es "irgendwann" auch für mich ein neues Modell geben.


----------



## the donkey (13. Juni 2022)

Die Öhlins macht einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck. Jede Veränderung ist sofort spürbar. Spricht sehr gut an
Gibt's für das 101 einen Variospin?


----------



## bösewicht (13. Juni 2022)

Klar, variospin gibt's für alle Liteville 301. Ich habs nicht am 101 weil die Untere externe Lagerschale den Lenkwinkel schon ausreichend verringert. Aber für das 301 musste ich etwas suchen aber sollte es noch geben, Effekt ist erstaunlich!


----------



## StephanR1 (13. Juni 2022)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Duolink gab es schon beim MK11.2.
> Jaja, die Zwischenevolutionen


MK12 oder bei mir fehlt was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (13. Juni 2022)

Gute Gründe ein 17 Jahre altes von mir 15 Jahre gefahrenes MK1 zu finden ist nicht schwer.
Es geht einiges.
Von schwer und ich habe die Teile von meinem Decathlon Rockrider übernommen

 bis, ich mach jetzt ein auf XC mit 10,70 Kilo

 und dann mit
absenkbarer Sattelstütze ich fahre über die Alpen


Bis, ich mach wieder ein auf XC (10,75 Kilo)aber vorher verlege ich die Züge in den Rahmen und erneuere alle Lager und wenn ich schon dabei bin, lackiere
ich das Rad noch und werde es bei den 24h Rennen in Duisburg benutzen🙂


----------



## nope 75 (14. Juni 2022)

Noch ein Grund Liteville zu fahren oder gerne auch andere Bikes.



Jede Woche einmal die Zeit zu nehmen, sein Weg zur Arbeit von Müll zu säubern. Geht natürlich nur wenn man seine Arbeit mit dem Rad erreichen kann.



Das ist übrigens der Müll von 13 Kilometer auf Wirtschaftswege🙄


----------

